# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Algo cutre para pensar

## Ming

Bueno, pues eso, que me estoy aburriendo y quería saber si alguien se aburre tanto como yo y querría pensar (dos segundos porque no da para mas  :Wink1: ) aquí teneis el primero:

*De dos monedas de, por ejemplo, 1 euro teneis que conseguir tener tres.*


Ya se que es una tontería, pero si hay alguien que no lo sabe le hare pensar un rato, que es lo que quería  :302: 
(vaya, abrir un post para esto... lo siento)

PD: NO se puede pedir cambio

----------


## Coloclom

supongo que si cambias una por 2 de 50cent...

----------


## magicpasion

> supongo que si cambias una por 2 de 50cent...


IDEM :Smile1: tico

----------


## Ming

*¡No!*


Es cutre pero tampoco tanto...


No se puede pedir cambio, ni ponerte a cantar ni hacer magia para que te den dinero, ok?

Solo es con esas dos monedas,… si las preferís las dos de 50 céntimos también podéis…



Cuando lo sepáis me matareis  :302: 

PD: Siento el interlineado tan separado, no ha habido manera de canviarlo.

----------


## magikko

Mientras no sea una respuesta como la mía en lo de pares y nones...

 :Smile: 

¿Dos monedas en la bolsa?

..       .      ...?

----------


## Ming

*No*, no se usa nada mas que esas dos monedas, que son totalmente normales.

Magikko me alegro de verte por aquí, despues de tu post ... bueno espero que a mi no me saquen a patadas del foro cuando sepan la respuesta  :001 07:

----------


## azegarra

Ming, conseguir 3 que??  3  monedas??

----------


## Ming

> Ming, conseguir 3 que?? 3 monedas??


Si, si. Lo que intenta es ... conseguir 3 monedas.

Bueno, aquí teneis la primera pista  :302: 


PD. ¿Me estais tomando el pelo?

----------


## magicpasion

sacas unja moneda de tu bolsillo y ya tienes 3 :117:

----------


## Coloclom

> sacas unja moneda de tu bolsillo y ya tienes 3


Pues yo, en estas fechas (finales de mes), meto la mano en el bolsillo y saco un agujero...

----------


## Ravenous

¿Has probado a mirar qué puedes sacar del agujero? Dale la vuelta a ver qué cae.

----------


## magomurga

Para estos casos suelo invocar a  Ubunito Laksar. Es un amigo mio que hace que las cosas se vuelvan valiosas, nose... le dices: Ubunito, un platanito, y Ubunito de hace de la plata mas plata... sisi, de verdad, que no miento, que no me lo invento, que a Ubunito lo guardo en una caja de zapatos y le doy lechuga todos los viernes..

Uhn Rubiio^^

----------


## Ming

Bueno señores, a parte de la solución de darle la vuelta al agujero del bolsillo de Coloclom, a alguien se le ha ocurrido algo?

----------


## magicpasion

no a nadie 
dinos !!:P

----------


## magikko

Una moneda de dos euros y una de un euro, en total son 3 euros con solo dos monedas.

Una moneda en la mano y la otra frente a un espejo.

Dejo una moneda en la mesa, espero una hora, viajo al pasado con mis dos monedas y ahora serán 3 con solo dos, siendo una la misma solo en distinto tiempo. 

Pongo las monedas cara con cara, las tomo entre los dedos, las froto rápido de un lado a otro creando la ilusión de tres. 

Le tomo una foto a una.

----------


## Ming

> Pongo las monedas cara con cara, las tomo entre los dedos, las froto rápido de un lado a otro creando la ilusión de tres.


BINGO!  :001 302: 

Ha costado, eh

Bueno ... ahora que ya sabeis la solución ... creo que me iré corriendo ... Adiós!

 :Tussor:

----------


## magikko

Nooooo ¿Como que te vas? No no no, venga usted, usted no se puede ir, quédate, aun tenemos que platicar esa respuesta...

----------


## magikko

Primer acto: Sale una cigüeña 
Segundo acto: Sale una bicicleta
tercer acto: Sale una mujer que ya es mamá.


¿Como se llama la obra? 


Arriesgo mucho mi vida con este tipo de cosas... 



PD: Nada de pedir o buscar la respuesta en algún lado, eso no se vale  :Wink2:

----------


## magomurga

lalala, yo tngo q dcir q a mi me an preguntado la respuesta... :$

Un RuBiio^^

----------


## Ming

Rubiio... esa me la apunto ¬¬

Y yo que quería pasarme unos dias sin decir nada (a ver si daba la impresión de que me había largado, jeje  :001 005:  )...

A ver... Magikko:
1. 'usted' ?? me ha dado un chungo cuando lo he leido ... asta que he visto que eres de México  :Wink: 
2. No tengo ni idea que de el título de la obra ... las normas son que tienes que esperarte dos dias y ponerlo, eh. ... y si, me he saltado la 'norma' de que no se le puede preguntar a otra/s persona/s ...


Por cierto ... todos pensais cada vez que poneis un mensaje ... 'Hoy seguro que me sacan del foro' ... o solo es cosa mia ... ?  :Oops:

----------


## magicpasion

el rey león ?

----------


## magikko

:O11: 

Si.. el rey león :(


Pensé que tardaría más


Bueno, Ming, parece que esa regla de los dos dias no se aplicará, ya han dado la respuesta. 

Magicpasion... ¿subes el audio tu para que entiendan o lo cuelgo yo?

(ten en cuenta de que esa respuesta si merece un baneo) jajajaja

----------


## magicpasion

por las dudas subelo tu jajaj... y cuando me entregan mi auto 0km?

----------


## Ming

Pues yo sigo buscando la bicicleta ... 

A ver si subis el video!


Magicpasion te toca! ... que sea facilito, eh  :Wink1: 

Bueno, hago un corto y pego de las 'normas' ... a ver si encuentro el post ...
Espero que de esta manera las paridas que hemos podido decir queden ... en el olvido ...

----------


## magicpasion

*¿Que es lo que se repite una vez cada minuto,
dos veces cada momento y
nunca en cien años?
jeje a ver quien lo saca es facilito
*

----------


## logos

la letra "o"...

Saludos!!

----------


## logos

...y cedo mi turno al que lo desee...

----------


## Coloclom

la letra m

----------


## Ming

Logos te has colado con la 'o' jeje  :Wink1:  (Felicidades atrasadas)

Es la 'm' ... no?
... Supongo que te toca a ti Coloclom ... aunque magicpasion debería de decir si esta bien ... que supongo que sí

Ves pensando uno bueno Coloclom  :001 302:

----------


## magicpasion

si acerto vjaja

----------


## magikko

Pues esta es la respuesta al problema de la cigüeña y demás...

----------


## Coloclom

delgado y alargado... de unos 21 cm (almenos en mi caso)
Con pelo en uno de los extremos,...
Y aveces, con un líquido blanco y pegajoso, que va combinado con un buen meneo...


¿Necesitan más pistas? Quizá por esto sí que me matareis a mi...

----------


## magikko

http://www.goear.com/listen.php?v=88d6225

jo jo jo se me olvidó ponerlo  :Smile1:  saludos

----------


## magikko

> delgado y alargado... de unos 21 cm (almenos en mi caso)
> Con pelo en uno de los extremos,...
> Y aveces, con un líquido blanco y pegajoso, que va combinado con un buen meneo...
> 
> 
> ¿Necesitan más pistas? Quizá por esto sí que me matareis a mi...



Jajajajaja 21 cm?? pues el mio llega a los 19 punto y algo.

----------


## Coloclom

Nota: A quien se sienta sorprendido, ha de saber que es uno de los requisitos que Oskiper pide a los moderadores. Hay que pasar de 18 cm para ser moderador... (es algo que comprueba y no permite trampas)

----------


## Ming

... en que se ha convertido esto ya ...  :Rofl: 



O yo soy una ... malpensada ... o ...  :Oops:  ... siguiente!


Coloclom y tu eres moderador?  :Whip: 



PD. Que haría yo sin los emoticonos ...

----------


## Coloclom

Pista 2: Los negros lo tienen más grande (supongo, pero es algo que nunca he visto en persona, aunque me lo imagino...)

----------


## magicpasion

jaja sabes que tengo una idea pero no me termina de cerrar deberias dar mas pistas!
jajaja
saludos

----------


## Fran Gomez

Ehm.. la segunda pista me ha despistado (nunca mejor dicho), aun asi me arriesgo:
¿El cepillo de dientes?

----------


## Coloclom

y te has fijado que blancos y brillantes tienes los dientes los hombres de raza negra?? seguro que se debe a que tienen un cepillo más grande! pero cómo nunca había visto el cepillo de un negro...

La verdad que cuando me dio por ponerlo pensé: seguro que viene un moderador y me pega el toque... jejeje lo normal era que todos tirasen por donde Ming...

Supongo que te toca Raticus...

Por cierto, que otra alternativa tenías si fallara lo del cepillo de dientes...?? jejeje, mejor no respondas... acabo de leerte la mente...

----------


## Fran Gomez

:D
Vamos alla pues:

Un hombre se encontraba en el desierto del artico realizando una inspeccion cuando, de repente, ve un gran bloque de hielo. En su interior se ven dos seres humanos, un hombre y una mujer. Tras observarlos durante un instante el hombre afirma:
     - ¡Son Adan y Eva!


¿Por que?

----------


## magicpasion

ese es facil...
porque no tienen ombligo jeje...le dejo mi lugar al que ponga el primer comentario despues de este jeje

----------


## Ravenous

¿Pupo? Será ombligo...

----------


## magicpasion

bueh esa  son las causas de un mal acostumbramiento de palabras jeje...si me referia a ombligo lo que pasa es ke de chico yo le decia asi:D:D:D:D

----------


## Ming

Y cómo saben que no son 'kyle XY' y 'Jessy XX' ...  :302: 

Aclaro -> (de una serie americana que passan en quatro)


¿Por qué siempre hos adelantais?  :Wink1: 

... Ravenous me parece que te toca ...

----------


## Ravenous

Nop, es el turno Magicpasion. Parece ser que pupo es unapalabra derivada del quechua que significa ombligo, pero no la había escuchado en mi vida (y con razón, con ese origen).

----------


## Ming

> ese es facil...
> porque no tienen ombligo jeje...le dejo mi lugar al que ponga el primer comentario despues de este jeje


Ravenous te toca a ti...

Por cierto soy Kirara, la hermana de Ming, que ella esta hoy fuera de casa y me ha pedido que le mirase si Ravenous habia posteado algo...

Ravenous esperamos tu post... jejeje

----------


## Ming

:O15: 

Aviso para ... mi 'querída' hermana  :Wink1:  ... *¡No te conectes con mi cuenta!* Para eso tienes tu una!
¿Sorprendida? He encontrado un 'civercafé'  :001 302:  (sigueme informando de como va todo, eh)


*Ravenous* ... como puedes ver Magicpasion cedió su turno al siguiente que posteara ... y ese eres tu  :Wink1: 


PD. Siento el mensage tipo mesenger, pero esque sino es imposible hablar con ella ...  :Oops:

----------


## Kirara

Bueno ha hablado con mi hermana Ming y he decidido que como nadie postea ninguna "adivinanza" proponia yo una...

Aqui os pongo una serie numerica, debeis averiguar el siguiente numero de la serie...

1  11  21  1112  3112  211213  312213  212223 ...

A ver quien sabe cual es el siguiente numero...
Aviso: la serie puede continuarse y convertirse en una serie bastante larga... yo no suelo pasar mas alla de estos numeros que he puesto, por no hacer la cadena demasiado pesada...

----------


## eidanyoson

12113213.

Creo que no es una serie numérica aunque lo parezca  :Arf:

----------


## Kirara

No, esa no es la respuesta...
Seguid intentandolo...

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues 421113.

----------


## Ravenous

> ese es facil...
> porque no tienen ombligo jeje...le dejo mi lugar al que ponga el primer comentario despues de este jeje


Ey, eso es trampa! Esa frase no estaba antes!!  :Eek1: 

Veo que he tardado mucho en pasarme por aquí...tendré que volver a esperar...

1  11  21  1112  3112  211213  312213  212223 -->  114213, 31121314...

----------


## Kirara

Vale, sintiendolo mucho por Eidanyoson el que ha acertado es Ravenous.

Eidanyoson tus numeros son correctos pero no estan en el orden correcto; Ravenous tus numeros y orden son correctos.

Ravenous ... tu te lo sabías, no? ... Te toca.

----------


## Coloclom

no deberías antes explicar el sentido de la serie?

----------


## Ming

Creo que debería ser Ravenous quien lo explique, de esta manera sabremos si lo ha hecho al azar o ... bueno, ha encontrado la logica a la 'serie'.

... A ver si se conecta y nos pone el siguiente ...

----------


## Kirara

En el primer numero (1) tenemos: un uno. De aqui sacamos el segundo numero (11)
En el segundo numero (11) tenemos: dos unos. Que nos lleva al tercer numero (21)
En el tercer numero (21) tenemos: un uno y un dos. Que es el cuarto numero (1112)

Hace falta que siga??

Por eso decia que la serie puede coninuarse bastante, pero que yo no suelo seguirla por no hacerla pesada...

----------


## Coloclom

qué paranoia... y yo desesperado pensando que me había encontrado ante una serie matemática que no podía descifrar... jejeje

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo no quise poner el orden correcto. Es lo que tenemos los bohemios... :Angel: 

(pero ya avisé de que no era una serie numérica...)

----------


## Ravenous

Si lo de Eidan ha sido causalidad, estoy sorprendido.

No lo conocía, pero exprimiendo un poco el cerebro le encontrado algo de lógica al asunto (y no puse la explicación porque no estaba incluída en la pregunta, y es más divertido que los demas se sigan quemando las neuronas  :Na: )

A ver, pensaba poner algo de series numéricas, pero hay mucho informático suelto que seguro que sabe de ello (ahora, que si propongo la ecuación de Valenzetti, a ver quien es el guapo que la desarrolla  :302: ), así que mejor algo de pensamiento lateral:

Llega un hombre a una calle, y se arruína. ¿Why?

----------


## Ming

¿Le atracan?


PD. ¿Se arruina o se muere?

----------


## eidanyoson

*monopolio**.*
 (Del lat. _monopolĭum,_ y este del gr. μονοπώλιον).
* 1.    *  m. Concesión otorgada por la autoridad competente a una empresa para que esta aproveche con carácter exclusivo alguna industria o comercio.
* 2.    *  m. Convenio hecho entre los mercaderes de vender los géneros a un determinado precio.
* 3.    *  m. *acaparamiento.*
* 4.    *  m. Ejercicio exclusivo de una actividad, con el dominio o influencia consiguientes. _Monopolio del poder político, de la enseñanza._
* 5.    *  m. Situación de mercado en que la oferta de un producto se reduce a un solo vendedor.
* 6.    *  m. desus. *monipodio.*

¿Y esto que tiene que ver?  :Mad1: 

Saidina is a malaysian word?

----------


## Ming

Claro! Esta jugando al Monopoli !!!

Soy lenta de reflejos  :Oops: 


PD. Es lo que tu decias Eidan, no? ... o no ...

----------


## FranzMagic

Esta todo de rebajas? xD

----------


## Ravenous

Exacto. Pues a mi me costó un huevo y medio descubrirlo cuando me lo contaron...
Hala Eidan, sigue.

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Yo?  :Eek1: 

Pero si quién acertó fue Ming...

¡Ala Ming sigue!  :Note:  :Note:  :Note:

----------


## rafa cama

> Bueno ha hablado con mi hermana Ming y he decidido que como nadie postea ninguna "adivinanza" proponia yo una...
> 
> Aqui os pongo una serie numerica, debeis averiguar el siguiente numero de la serie...
> 
> 1  11  21  1112  3112  211213  312213  212223 ...
> 
> A ver quien sabe cual es el siguiente numero...
> Aviso: la serie puede continuarse y convertirse en una serie bastante larga... yo no suelo pasar mas alla de estos numeros que he puesto, por no hacer la cadena demasiado pesada...


La serie está mal.

Es
1
11
21
1211
111221
312211
13112221

etc. etc.

Así no salía...

Ah, y no puede figurar en ningún punto de la serie un número mayor que 3.

Saludines.

----------


## Ming

_¿Yo?_ 

_Pero si quién acertó fue Eidan ..._ (Eidan no vale solo decir el resultado ... tienes que poner el siguiente, eh  :Wink1:  ... aunque sean tan malos como los mios)


Aviso: los mios son MUY malos.

*Entras en una habitación oscura y fría, solo tienes una cerilla y no hay electricidad. Dentro de la habitación hay una luz de aceite, una vela y una hoguera. Qué encenderas primero?*

----------


## t.barrie

¿La cerilla?

----------


## t.barrie

Estas en una habitación donde hay tres interruptores que corresponden a tres bombillas que están en la habitación de al lado. ¿Como acertarías que interruptor es de cada bombilla si cuando entras a la habitación donde están las bombillas ya no puedes volver a la de los interruptores?

----------


## rafa cama

¿Vale dejar la puerta abierta?

----------


## t.barrie

No, no vale. Estais  en la habitación de los interruptores, y luego pasais a la de las bombillas, no podeis volver atrás, la puerta se cierra i no podéis romper paredes¡¡¡ so bestias!!! :001 302:

----------


## Ravenous

Conectas el primer interuptor. Esperas al menos cinco minutos y conectas el segundo interruptor. Esperas un minutos y desconectas los dos. Entras en la habitación y tocas las bombillas, habrá una muy caliente (cuidado, quema), otra templada y otra fría.

----------


## t.barrie

Jo... que rápido. ¿A quién le toca?

----------


## Ming

Ravenous te me has adelantado!

¿Qué a quién le toca? ... pues a Ravenous ... vaya novedad   :302:

----------


## Ravenous

Tenemos cuatro cadenas de tres eslabones cada una, y queremos hacer una pulsera (es decir una cadena cerrada, sin extremos). Si abrir y cerrar un eslabón nos cuesta una pasta, ¿como podemos hacer la pulsera de la forma más barata posible?

----------


## t.barrie

Separas los tres eslavones de una de las cadenas y los usas para unir las otras tres. Así solo haces tres cortes, y tres soldaduras.

----------


## Ravenous

Veo que voy a tener que dejar los clásicos... Hala, sigue.

----------


## Ming

1. Coges una de las cadenitas de 3 aros y los abres los tres.

2. Con los tres aros abiertos vas uniendo las otras tres cadenitas, por las puntas.

Ok?
Facil y te ahoras un corte mas la soldadura.  :001 302:

----------


## Ming

Lo dicho ... soy lenta

----------


## t.barrie

Tenemos tres presos condenados a muerte. Se les va a dar la oportunidad de que se salve uno .

Para ello se dispone de cinco tiras de tela, dos negras y tres blancas. Se cojen tres al azar y se coloca cada una en la espalda de cada uno de los presos. Los presos solo pueden ver el color de la tira de los otros, el primero que adivine de que color es la suya se salva. 

Uno de ellos ve dos blancas, tras un momento de meditarlo encuentra la solución. ¿de que color es su tira y porque?

----------


## Ming

> Tenemos tres presos condenados a muerte. Se les va a dar la oportunidad de que se salve uno .
> 
> Para ello se dispone de cinco tiras de tela, dos negras y tres blancas. Se cojen tres al azar y se coloca cada una en la espalda de cada uno de los presos. Los presos solo pueden ver el color de la tira de los otros, el primero que adivine de que color es la suya se salva. 
> 
> Uno de ellos ve dos blancas, tras un momento de meditarlo encuentra la solución. ¿de que color es su tira y porque?


¿Seguro que es así?  :07:  ... me canviais los enigmas que me se ...  :001 07:

----------


## Ravenous

Uf, esa la dejo para Ming, que la respuesta es muy larga de explicar y seguro que me lío.

Si, si que es así, al menos tiene todos los datos requeridos.

----------


## rafa cama

Vale. Porque deduce: 

a) Si tuviera una negra, uno de los otros vería una negra y una blanca, y no sabría de qué color es la suya.

b) el segundo pensaría que la suya debe ser blanca, ya que si fuera negra, el primero habría sabdio que la suya era blanca.

Como ninguno de los dos se ha salvado, la mía DEBE ser blanca.

----------


## rafa cama

Y por si acierto:

¿Cómo harías para formar 4 triángulos equiláteros con cuatro palillos, sin partirlos? (podéis intentarlo con cuatro bolis iguales, o lo que tengáis a mano en la mesa...

(extraído del mismo sitio que el de la serie de números, por cierto).

----------


## t.barrie

Rafa, si y no.... A ver, tu primer razonamiento no lo veo claro del todo:

"a) Si tuviera una negra, uno de los otros vería una negra y una blanca, y no sabría de qué color es la suya."

Entonces este, no sabe de qué color es la suya y se quedaría callado siendo la mía negra no? El otro vería exactamente lo mismo, ¿también se quedaría callado? y la mía... ¿de que color es, blanca o negra?


A ver, es un poco lioso el razonamiento, casi se podría dar por buena la solución pero creo que le falta algo en el razonamiento.


PD: lo de los palillos será haciendo una pirámide,¿no? usando como base la mesa.

Si he acertado cedo mi turno a otro, que estoy en la biblioteca y tengo que estudiar. Si por culpa vuestra suspendo os... :Diablo: 


Un saludo a todos!!!!

----------


## rafa cama

Yo creo que no. Es ir por pasos:

El preso A nos ve a nosotros y al preso B, que tiene BLANCA. Al haber una blanca, está claro que no puede saber de qué color es la suya, sea cual sea el color de la nuestra.

El preso B nos ve a nosotros, ve a A con blanca y B que A ha fallado. Si la nuestra fuera negra, sabría que A ha fallado porque la suya (la de B) es blanca, ya que si fuera negra, A habría visto dos negras y hubiera supuesto que la suya es blanca.

Como B tampoco la ha adivinado, la nuestra no puede ser negra. Por lo tanto, es blanca.

----------


## rafa cama

Y sí, es una pirámide.

A ver este, que es un clásico.

Vas conduciendo por una calle. Llevas las luces del coche apagadas. Todas las luces de la calle están apagadas. Se te cruza un gato negro, lo ves y frenas. ¿Cómo has conseguido verle?

----------


## Ming

Si alguien saca el de los palillos que ponga una foto o dibujo porfavor !

Maldita sea ... me faltan bolis!

----------


## Ming

Ese es fácil! Porque es de día!!!

----------


## rafa cama

sasto. Y el de los palillos ya lo han dicho.

----------


## Ming

Entonces a quien le toca?   :Confused: 

PD. Esto es horrible! Te vas dos minutos y 5 personas ya han posteado y han resuelto 3 enigmas mas ...

Que yo no soy tan rápida!

----------


## t.barrie

Rafa,el razonamiento yo lo veo así: 

Si la mia es negra el preso A veriá una blanca y una negra, y *si que sabría de que color es la suya*, porque al ver una negra y una blanca sabria que la de el es blanca porque si fuera negra el preso B ya estaría dando saltos de alegría porque vería dos negras y sabría que la suya es blanca. Como nadie dice nada la nuestra es blanca.


Es un poco lioso, se puede dar por buena la respuesta de Rafa. Ahora si que seguid vosotros.... yo me piro!!!


Ming, te toca a ti, has acertado la del gato.

----------


## anacrin

Vale, yo soy muy malo, con el tema de acertijos, pero os propongo uno que considero, bastante bueno.

3 ladrones, roban un banco, y tras el revuelo, la unica posibilidad es esconder el dinero, previamente repartido en 3 partes, en un almacen de un mafioso, que es custodiado por unos matones.

El primer dia, llega el primer ladron y tras llamar a la puerta, el "gorila" le pregunta: 8 , a lo que el ladron le responde 4. Y a este le permiten esconder el dinero.

El segundo dia, llega el segundo ladron y tras llamar a la puerta, el "gorila" le pregunta: 14 , a lo que el ladron le responde 7. Y a este tambien le dejan esconder el dinero en el almacen.

Y al tercer dia, llega el ultimo ladron, y tras llamar, el "gorila" le pregunta: 0 , con lo que este ultimo no sabe que responder. Y le maton, lo aniquila.(por ser un supuesto soplon).

¿ Que cifra le tendria que haber contestado el ultimo ladron, al "gorila", para haber podido esconder su parte del dinero, en el almacen?

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## rafa cama

Obviamente, la respuesta correcta era 4.

No se me ocurre ninguno. El que quiera...

----------


## Ming

> *Obviamente*, la respuesta correcta era 4.
> 
> No se me ocurre ninguno. El que quiera...


'Obviamente' ? ... para los que no llegamos a tener ese nivel de inteligencia ... hos importaría explicarmelo  :001 07: 

Pues recupero el turno  :302: 

*Tenemos 10 monedas y 3 vasos. Consiste en colocar las 10 monedas en los 3 vasos sin que sobre ninguna y que en cada vaso haya el mismo número impar de monedas.* 
*¿Cómo lo podemos hacer?*

----------


## rafa cama

ocho tiene cuatro letras
catorce tiene siete
cero tiene cuatro

¿El mismo número impar? o ¿Un mnúmero impar?

----------


## Ming

Un número par, no importa cual sea.

PD. Gracias por la aclaración.

----------


## rafa cama

Vale. 3 vasos de diferente tamaño.

Echamos 7 monedas en 1, 2 en otro y 1 en otro. Metemos el vaso que tiene 1 en el vaso que tiene 2 (y que pasa a tener 3.

Creo que puede ser así.

Pon otro, porque yo ya me desconecto por hoy.

----------


## Magnano

ming me has hecho pensar, me toca:
esto son tres amigos que van a un bar, comen, va el camarero y les cobra 30 euros. Cada amigo paga 10 euros. Llega el dueño del bar y le dice al camarero que solo les cobre 25 euros, el camarero que no es tonto dice, son tres amigos para cinco euros, como no se puede repartir en partes iguales me quedo dos y les doy un euro a cada uno, por lo tanto, cada amigo a puesto 9 euros...
9*3=27  27+2 del camarero=29  ¿dónde esta el otro euro?

saludos!

----------


## Ming

[quote=dcmoreno;210197]ming me has hecho pensar, me toca:
quote]

 :302:  Es lo que quería  :302: 

Y respecto al enigma ... no hay respuesta puesto que el planteamiento esta equivocado, aunque parezca correcto ...

----------


## Magnano

que rapidos son algunos
pongo otro haber que tal...

tienes una habitación con tres bombillas y fuera tienes tres interruptoires, puedes tocar los interruptores tant como quieras, pero solo puedes entrar en la habitación una vez para comprobar que interruptor enciende cada bombilla

saludos!

tengo mas así que no os preocupeis...  :117: 

PD: NO BUSQUEIS POR INTERNET QUE ES TRAMPA!!!

----------


## Ming

Te repites!

Pon otro que ese ya lo han puesto  :302: 

Por cierto ... en teoría quien aceirta pone el siguiente ... pero si te apetece poner mas ... ponlos asta que alguno se te adelante  :Wink1:

----------


## Magnano

mierda!
esto es un rei con 100 aldeanos, cada aldeano le paga al rey 100 monedas de oro que cada una pesa 1 kilo, menos las de un aldeano que sus monedas pesan 999gramos, el rey sabe que un aldeano le estafa pero solo tiene una bascula de un uso (vaya m...) para saber que aldeano le estafa. Como lo hace?

saludos!

----------


## Ming

Del primer aldeano coge una sola moneda, del segundo dos, del tercero tres, ... y así asta los 100. De esta manera si tiene 99'997 Kg quiere decir que el tercer aldeano le esta timando (100-99'997=0'003, 0'003 Kg -> 0'001 Kg por moneda) ... bueno eso sabiendo los gramos de las monedas con las que le estan engañando ...
Me parece que no me he explicado muy bien...

Mi pregunta es: Se acordará de cual era, en este caso, el tercer aldeano?


Si das como correcto el resultado ... Pon otro!  :302:

----------


## Magnano

como hacer que esta igualdad sea cierta moviendo solo un palito de uno de los dos lados:   ejemplo  XI=VI desplazando un palito del XI para que quede VI-->VI=VI

II=VI

saludos!

----------


## Ming

dcmoreno, esperate dos segundos que me me voy para postear el siguiente, porfavor ...

Acabo de encontrar dos de las tres posibles soluciones:
II=XI
II= (con la barra /, de diferente) / (al revés) I

Creo que la última explicación no se entiende muy bien ... pero se ha hecho lo que se ha podido ...

Alguien sabe como es la otra opción?

----------


## Magnano

Ming no entiendo ninguna de las dos...  II=XI??

----------


## magicpasion

moviendo el palito de VI para que quede XI. seria atravesandolo y asi te quedaria XI-XI

----------


## Ming

Pues que II=XI ... qué no entendeis?

11 és XI (en números romanos)

Y la otra respuesta que di estaba mal, jeje ... es II=(con una ralla enmedio, diciendo que es diferente) V ... por lo tanot tendríamos que 2 es distinto que 5 (en números romanos).

Y creo que el otro era algo así como que II=(con otra ralla horizontal)/I . Que sería como que 2 palitos son más o menos como 2 palitos aunque no esten totalmente en vertical.


Es alguno de estos la respuesta. Con explicación y todo, no hos podreis quejar, eh  :Wink1:

----------


## magikko

¿Como sacarían un bloque de metal de 5 toneladas de un poso de 80 metros?

----------


## eidanyoson

Con algo parecido a esto:


http://www.kransite.de/borders/titel...M11200-9.1.jpg

La LTM 11200-9.1 es la grúa telescópica de mayor capacidad del mercado, además de tener la pluma telescópica de mayor longitud. La pluma telescópica de ocho tramos, se maneja de forma completamente automática, con extensión y embelecamiento hasta la longitud deseada.
Carga MAX. con radio 1200 toneladas a un radio de 2,5 m
Pluma telescópica 18,3 m - 100 m
Punta en celosía 24 m - 126 m
Motor de translación/ Potencia Motor Liebherr turbodiesel de 8 cilindros, 500 kW
Motor de grúa / Potencia Motor Liebherr turbodiesel de 6 cilindros, 240 kW
Accionamiento/dirección 18 x 8 x 18
Velocidad de translación 75 km/h
Peso operativo 96 t
Contrapeso total 202 t

 :302:  :302:  :302:  :302:  :302:  :302:  :302:  :302:  :302:  :302:  :302:

----------


## magicpasion

jaja puede que la respuesta de eidanyson este bien??

----------


## t.barrie

:001 302:  :001 302:  :001 302:  Yo se la daría por buena. :001 302:  :001 302:  :001 302: 

No creo que fuese la respuesta que esperava Maggiko pero es valida,¿no?


PD: Maggiko la respuesta era del tipo " ¿subiéndolo...?"

----------


## rafa cama

Poniendo el segundo palito como techo a continuación de la V, de manera que quede que I: Raiz cuadrada de I

----------


## Ming

Socorro, esto es un caos.

1. dcmoreno dinos si alguna de las respuestas que te han dado es buena. Sino sabes que a los dos días nos la tienes que dar, eh  :001 302: 

2. Magikko, das por buena la de Eidan? 
(... que como siempre solo ha dicho que la sabe pero nunca dice la respuesta ... no vaya a ser que le toque poner a el luego uno ...)

----------


## t.barrie

Venga, pongo yo uno mientras esperamos la respuesta de Maggiko:


DONALD
GERALD +
_________
ROBERT


Siendo D=5 ¿que número corresponde a cada una de las otras letras?


PD: se podría ir provando, pero solo se dará por válida la respuesta que nos explique el razonamiento que se ha usado.

PD2: Como ya avisó maggiko en otro acertijo "no se vale" buscarlo o preguntarlo, al que le apetezca que se caliente la cabeza un poquito :Wink1:  y al que no que lo deje para los demás...

----------


## rafa cama

Vamos allá:

Ya tenemos que d=5
t=d+d-10=5+5-10=0
Para que o+e dé o sólo hay dos posibilidades: e=0 (que ya se ha usado) o e=9 y que nos llevemos 1. Así pues, e=9
Para que a+a nos de 9, está claro que sólo puede ser 4+4+1 o 9+9+1 (que nos llevamos). 9 ya está usado, así que a=4.
 Resumiendo hasta el momento:
d=5, t=0, e=9, a=4

dado que e=9, o+e debe ser mayor que 10, luego nos llevamos 1, que sumado a d(5) yg debe dar r. Luego r sólo puede ser 7, 8 o 9. Dado que 9 ya está tenemos que sólo puede ser 7 o 8. Pero al mismo tiempo, 1+l+l=r, luego r debe ser impar. r=7. Y como 1+d+g=7, 1+5+g=7, g=1.

Resumiendo de nuevo:
d=5, t=0, e=9, a=4, r=7, g=1, y l sólo puede ser (dado que nos tenemos que llevar 1) 8.

Sólo quedan o, n y b, que sólo pueden ser 2, 3 y 6. Pero sabemos que n+7=b+10 (porque tenemos que llevarnos 1) los únicos valores que lo cumplen son n=6 y b=3. Y por supuesto, o=2.

RESPUESTA:
d=5, t=0, e=9, a=4, r=7, g=1, l=8, n=6, b=3, o=2.

----------


## t.barrie

Muy buena Rafa, y rápido...

----------


## Ming

Entonces le toca a Rafa, no?

Magikko y dcmoreno ya nos diran como van las suyas ...


PD. Tengo un problema ... yo *NO* he hecho tantos mensages!

----------


## rafa cama

La verdad es que de estas cosas no me sé, así que cedo el turno.

----------


## Ming

No, pero bien que las sabes resolver, eh Rafa  :Wink1: 

*Utilizando 12 monedas iguales, cómo puedo hacer un cuadrado de 5 monedas por lado.*
*Aviso: se utilizan las 12 monedas.*

Pues yo tango un libro lleno de enigmas ... cutres  :001 302:

----------


## magikko

¿Como sacarían el bloque del pozo?


 :302:  pues mojado

ta da!...

Yo soy terrible para este tipo de cosas, desde ahora y por no humillarme más, solo seré observador.

----------


## magikko

¿Así ming?

----------


## magikko

¿Como meterías un elefante a un refrigerador?... (voy de mala en peor...)

y Ahora ¿Como meterías una jirafa?

 :Mdr: 

Bueno, otro con animales: El león se ganó la lotería. no no no, está super contento, compro cebras para comer, frutas para los invitados, pastos verdes para los que están a dieta y un montón de cerveza, el caso es que sale el león y dice: Hey! voy ha hacer una party! todos están invitados! ¿Que animal no fue?

jeje

Ahora si, en serio:

Hay un camino, del cual no se puede salir, es imposible salirse de el, ok? (a los costados hay fuego, muerte, espinas, recibos de luz y agua espantando a todos, cuentas del banco y así.. jeje)  bueno.. caminas por él y te topas con el pantano de los cocodrilos, ¿Como pasas por él?

----------


## Magnano

> Poniendo el segundo palito como techo a continuación de la V, de manera que quede que I: Raiz cuadrada de I


Perfecto!!  vaya que rapidez...  a mi me costo un par de horitas sacarlo (me quede pensando solo en terminologia de numeros romanos... :S)

saludos!

----------


## Magnano

> Hay un camino, del cual no se puede salir, es imposible salirse de el, ok? (a los costados hay fuego, muerte, espinas, recibos de luz y agua espantando a todos, cuentas del banco y así.. jeje)  bueno.. caminas por él y te topas con el pantano de los cocodrilos, ¿Como pasas por él?


al primero sría abrir el refrigerador, meter el elefante y cerrarlo, después abres el refrigerador, sacas el elefante y metes la girafa  y a la party no va la girafa porque sigue dentrro del refrigerador

----------


## magikko

> al primero sría abrir el refrigerador, meter el elefante y cerrarlo, después abres el refrigerador, sacas el elefante y metes la girafa  y a la party no va la girafa porque sigue dentrro del refrigerador


Jajajaja así es

lo resolviste! aun que ese ya estaba muy quemado.

El ultimo tiene una respuesta distinta

¿Cual es?

----------


## Ming

Pues nadando!!!

Los cocodrilos estan en la party!  :302: 


Magikko no te quedes como observador, eh!

Por cierto ... Magikko no era así, pero como si lo fuese  :Wink1: 

A quien le toca?

----------


## FranzMagic

ahí va una media adivinanza medio chiste,se abre el telón,y se ven 5 niñas jugando al juego de las sillas y la música,se para la música y se sientan 4 de ellas,y la que se queda sin silla saca una pistola y se suicida,se cierra el telón.

¿Cómo se llama la canción?

----------


## magicpasion

Antes muerta que sinsilla
cedo mi turno al primero que comente

----------


## Ravenous

Pues, hala, ya que estamos en horario no infantil y ya empezamos con bestialidades de ese calibre, un acertijo facilito:

¿Por qué la niña se cayó del columpio?

----------


## eidanyoson

Porque le faltaba un par de extremidades, pero como no digo cuales no acierto, por si acaso.  :001 302:

----------


## Ming

:117:  Pues ni idea ...

Seran los brazos? ... se los han comido los cocodrilos que no fueron a la fiesta del león?

... ni idea ...

----------


## FranzMagic

Porque no tenía brazos!!

----------


## Ming

> Porque no tenía brazos!!


Y por qué no tenía brazos ...  :07:

----------


## Ravenous

Pues teniendo en cuenta que la primera que dijo lo de los brazos fue Ming, hala, apanda, con ello.

El porqué no tenía brazos no lo voy a poner ahora que aún es temprano. Si a las cinco aún estoy despierto y harto de ello como ayer, ya se me ocurrirá alguna burrada para decir.

----------


## Ming

Ravenous si me das tu telefono a las 5 te despierto para que lo pongas  :302: 

Bueno, pues toca otro cutre de los mios, no?
*A la Edad Media la Inquisición condena un preso a morir públicamente. La única oportunidad que tiene de salvarse de la ejecución es sacar una bolita de color blanco de dentro de una bolsa de ropa oscura, donde la han puesto junto a 19 bolitas de color negro. Una vez haya sacado una bolita de dentro de la bolsa, la tendrá que enseñar a todo el público presente , para que se pueda ver claramente el veredicto de Dios. Pero la inquisición quiere asegurarse de condenar al preso. Por lo tanto, dentro de la bolsa ponen 20 bolitas negras y ninguna blanca. Una vez empezada la ceremònia de ejecución el preso ha de sacar una bolita de dentro de la bolsa. La saca y rápidamente se la traga. Entonces la inquisición se ve obligada a perdonarle la vida. Por qué?*

Lo siento por el rollo ... pero pensar que yo lo he escrito y traducido ...  :Wink1:  (siento si queda alguna que otra catalanada ... se ha hecho lo que se ha podido)

----------


## magicpasion

al sacar las bolitas que quedan en la bolsa serán las 19 negras, por lo tanto la que se comió sería blanca.

----------


## magicpasion

le dejo mi turno al primer comentario!

----------


## FranzMagic

Pues ahí va el mío

Un oso camina 10 Km. hacia el sur, 10 hacia el este y 10 hacia el norte, volviendo al punto del que partio. ¿De que color es el oso?

----------


## FranzMagic

Ojo,aviso que no es una tontería,razonando se saca xD aaa por cierto,hay que decir el color y el porqué!! suertee

----------


## magicpasion

blanco porque es del polo sur¿?¿?

----------


## eidanyoson

Va a ser que no hay osos polares en el sur  :302: .

Lo que hace que la tierra sea casi una esfera ¿eh?

----------


## Ming

Exacto! En el polo sud no hay osos  :Wink1: 

Es el polo norte, y el oso sería blanco  :302:

----------


## FranzMagic

Yesss,tiene que ser blanco obligado,porque es del polo Norte.

El color del oso es blanco, por ser un oso polar.
Los únicos lugares donde se cumple la condición de regresar al punto de partida son el Polo Norte y cualquier punto situado a 10 km al norte de los paralelos que midan 10 km de circunferencia, puesto que al hacer los 10 km al este volveremos al punto de partida.

----------


## FranzMagic

Cedo mi turno al primero que tenga una,jejeje

----------


## Ravenous

> Ravenous si me das tu telefono a las 5 te despierto para que lo pongas


Pues creo que está en uno de los casi 1000 mensajes que he publicado en el foro... busca, busca. :Mdr: 

A ver... vil copypaste (pero que ya conocía y solucioné en su momento):

Al morir el jeque,               ordenó que se distribuyeran sus camellos entre sus tres hijos de               la siguiente forma: la mitad para el primogénito, una cuarta               parte para el segundo y un sexto para el más pequeño. Pero               resulta que el jeque sólo tenía once camellos, con lo que el               reparto se hizo realmente difícil, pues no era cosa de cortar                 ningún animal. Los tres hermanos estaban discutiendo, cuando ven               llegar a un viejo beduino, famoso por su sabiduría, montado en su camello.               Le pidieron consejo y este dijo:- Si vuestro padre hubiese dejado               doce camellos en vez de once no habría problemas. -Cierto, pero sólo               tenemos once- respondieron los hermanos, a lo que el beduino               contestó: - tomad mi camello, haced el reparto y no os preocupéis               que nada perderé yo en la operación. ¿En qué se basa el               beduino para afirmar tal cosa?

----------


## Magnano

> Pues creo que está en uno de los casi 1000 mensajes que he publicado en el foro... busca, busca.
> 
> A ver... vil copypaste (pero que ya conocía y solucioné en su momento):
> 
> Al morir el jeque,               ordenó que se distribuyeran sus camellos entre sus tres hijos de               la siguiente forma: la mitad para el primogénito, una cuarta               parte para el segundo y un sexto para el más pequeño. Pero               resulta que el jeque sólo tenía once camellos, con lo que el               reparto se hizo realmente difícil, pues no era cosa de cortar                 ningún animal. Los tres hermanos estaban discutiendo, cuando ven               llegar a un viejo beduino, famoso por su sabiduría, montado en su camello.               Le pidieron consejo y este dijo:- Si vuestro padre hubiese dejado               doce camellos en vez de once no habría problemas. -Cierto, pero sólo               tenemos once- respondieron los hermanos, a lo que el beduino               contestó: - tomad mi camello, haced el reparto y no os preocupéis               que nada perderé yo en la operación. ¿En qué se basa el               beduino para afirmar tal cosa?


que si haceis las operaciones con doce los camellos se reparten de la manera correcta y sobra 1 o algo así por lo tanto el beduino no pierde nada

saludos!

----------


## magicpasion

no sobra porque se reparten 4 para cada uno ...creo??

----------


## Coloclom

Al primero le tocarían 6 (12/2).   => 1/2
Al segundo 3 (12/4)   => 1/4
Al tercero 2 (12/6)   => 1/6

6+3+2=11  Sobra uno.



Ming (chica) le ha pedido el número de teléfono (móvil) a Ravenous (chico), para llamarle en mitad de la noche (argumentando algo poco convincente).

Podríamos desptripar la parte interna,... analizar la miss directión, imaginar que tipo de "descarga" tendrá Ravenous pensada...
Y ya, por último, pensar en el climax!!! ummm, podría ser un juego divertido...

Y también, preguntarle a Ravenous su empalme preferido...

Ming está empezando (muy participativa); Ravenous aporta experiencia (con muchas tablas y conocimientos). Un cóktel explosivo, que no precisa flash!

Quizá comiencen con un juego automatico, para aliviar la presión, donde la dama se ruboriza...

Supongo que Ming partirá con telekinesia, para luego pasar a classic palm...

Ravenous partirá con una ambiciosa en bottom, que pronto sería top, as de bastos. Muy españolizado...

Ravenous, posteriormente, tirará del juego de las gomas...

Y Ming contraatacará con un: métela dónde quieras (libremente)...

Descartando la carta guía, optará por un break, para tenerla controlada, pillada,...

Sutileza de Ravenous, y C.Corrida...

Desvío de atención por parte de Ravenous, un ah, y descarga... (entre las piernas)

Sacará Ming los vasos de leche con lo que analizar el nivel... siempre diferente,... siempre la misma cantidad,...

Un climax excelente, todo el foro aplaudiendo, Coloclom, partiendose a carcajadas con el que considera su mejor post; Jeff un tanto molesto por no ser propietario del juego y a la vez orgulloso por ver que sus discipulos vamos aprendiendo bien..., Oskiper desde la playa partiendose a carcajadas, Angel patidifuso, DcMoreno exclamando que he vuelto a adelantarme, Voidmain con la muñeca adolorida, Anacrin restregandose los ojos porque no cree lo que está leyendo, Místico con la baraja en la mano dándole vueltas al juego, Cacereño69 pidiendo el video para verlo, Kirara mandándole un MP a Ravenous, Magicpasion queriendo venir a España, algún nuevo pidiendo información sobre donde comprarlo, Alfonso buscándolo en la Gec, Ritxi analizandolo en la asociación, Moss pasandolo a Pdf, Ayy buscandole la variante a las gomitas...

Y Ravenous y Ming, un poco sonrojados, pero sonrientes, dispuestos a darme una colleja, pero no lo harán por no crear mal rollo...


Un abrazo para todos, un besazo para Ming, y una carcajada para Ravenous!

----------


## Coloclom

Creo que es mi turno. Una facilita.

Si un avión parte de España con destino a Francia (Madrid-París), y se estrella "justo" en la frontera de ambos países, dónde se entierran los supervivientes?

Nota: entiendase por frontera la línea imaginaria que separa ambos países, quedando el avión justo en medio de ella.

----------


## Ravenous

Donde ellos decidan, y ya cuando se mueran si eso... Porque si salen de los Pirineos vivitos y coleando...


En una isla cercana a Haití mitad de los habitantes                         fueron embrujados por un Vudú y transformados en                         Zombies, esos Zombies no se comportan según las típicas                         convenciones: Hablan y no se pueden distinguir de los                         seres humanos normales, la única diferencia es que los                         zombies mienten siempre y los humanos siempre dicen la                         verdad. La situación es enormemente complicada por el                         hecho que aunque los nativos entiendan nuestro idioma a                         la perfección un antiguo tabú le prohíbe de usar                         palabras extranjeras cuando hablan. Por lo cual al                         hacerle una pregunta que requiere una respuesta de si o                         no, ellos contestan "Bal" o "Da",                         uno de los cuales significa si y el otro no. El problema                         es que no sabemos si "Bal" o "Da" es                         si o no.
                         Tú te encuentras en esa isla y quieres casarte con                         la hija del rey. El rey desea que su hija se case sólo                         con alguien muy inteligente. Así que tienes que superar                         una prueba. La prueba consiste en hacer al brujo del rey                         una sola pregunta. Si el contesta "Bal"                         entonces podrás casarte con la hija del rey, pero si                         contesta "Da" habrás fracasado en la prueba.                         El problema consiste en encontrar una pregunta tal que,                         independientemente del hecho de que el brujo sea humano                         o Zombie e independientemente del hecho de que                         "Bal" signifique si o no, el brujo conteste                         "Bal".

----------


## Ming

Bueno ... creo que tendría que preguntar "Que diría alguien que, sea contrario que tu (humano o zombie), si le dijese que dijese el sinonimo de 'Da' "

... creo que así los dos te dirian el contrario, un antonimo ... por lo tanto te dirian 'Bal' ... no?  :07:  (ya pienso en 'Bal' y 'Da' )  :07: 

PD:
1. Ravenous ... me has desafiado, pienso encontrar el número  :Cool1: 
2. Coloclom, como siempre, MUY bueno!  :302:  ... por cierto, creo que no te falta ningun mesenger de ninguna chica del foro, no?

----------


## magicpasion

jaja coloclom que imaginacion tienes!jaja
una posible seria ¿si eres zombie contesta da o lo contrario a si?puede ser ...ya me duele la cabeza... :Smile1:

----------


## Coloclom

Bal significa no:

Si le preguntas: eres un zombie?

Si lo es te dirá que no... Si no lo es, tambien te dirá que no...

Bal significa sí:

Si le preguntas: eres un humano?

Si lo es te dirá que sí... Si no lo es, también te dirá que sí...

Por la contradicción innata del sí y no, creo que el acertijo no es posible ya que en mi misma respuesta, bal puede sustituirse por Da.

----------


## Coloclom

Bal significa sí.

Si la pregunta es:

Si te pregunto si eres un humano me responderás bal?

Si es un humano, y bal es sí, responderá Bal (sí).
Si es un zombie y Bal es sí, responderá Bal(sí).

Si bal significa no, a la pregunta " si te pregunto si eres un humano me responderas bal?". El humano, por serlo, tendrá que decir Bal (no), ya que no puede mentir y responder afirmativamente. Si es un zombie, también responderá Bal (no), animado a mentir.

menuda comedura de coco...

Pd: Ming, creo que no se me escapa ninguna... tu hermana, pero compartíis msn, no?
Nota: Si se me escapa alguna que me lo comunique y me pongo manos a la obra,... jajaja es broma

----------


## Ming

Si, es una comedura de coco muy grande... porfavor dar ya por buena alguna o dar la solución Bal? ... o era Da?

Coloclom, no mi hermana y yo NO compartimos msn ... aunque a veces lo parezca ... si lo quieres buscalo lo encontraras por el foro. Por cierto ... me ha dado la sensación que eres tu quien me quiere dar su número de movil  :Wink1:  (lo siento, pero lo tenía que decir)

----------


## Ravenous

Vamos a ver, por orden:

- Primero, todo ese tocho no estaba en el mensaje de Colo cuando yo escribí. Por tanto es un mensaje escrito a traición, con maldad y alevosía, y requiere su justo (y desmesurado) castigo.
- Segundo, si yo fuera Kirara, te cosería a bofetadas.
- Tercero, lo que pudiera (o pudiese) ocurrir entre Ming y servidor, queda entre ambos, que esto no es una telenovela de Localia, y yo soy un caballero de esos en peligro de extinción. (Además, con lo perezoso que soy, ¡Como para ir a Sant Cugat, que me queda a 1000 km!)
- Cuarto, es Colo el que tiene los messengers de todas chicas del foro... Yo solo tengo los de los moderadores (dios, que patético, que mal repartido está el mundo), así que tendría que meterse consigo mismo...
- Quinto, Ming, si lo encuentras, no olvides llamarme. Y si no lo encuentras, no te preocupes, sigue buscando. Si al menos encuentras mi MSN, ¡ya tienes premio seguro!
- Sexto, acabo de caer en la cuenta de que tengo una afición muy pornográfica. (Hum, ¿se habrán dado cuenta de ello en Quierosersanto?  :302:  )

Y séptimo, la respuesta de Coloclom es válida, no nos importa qué signifique qué, solo una pregunta cuya repuesta sea Bal por narices.

----------


## Coloclom

jejeje que grande Ravenous!! 

Creo que yo no tengo tu msn... espero tu privado... (puedo hacerme pasar por chica... ponerte la cam...  :Wink1: 

Uno facilito, pero que me mola.

Partimos de una habitación en la que hay 3 interuptores.
En la habitación contigua, hay 3 bombillas.
Cada interruptor enciende una y sóla una de las bombillas.

Desde donde están los interruptores, no se ve la luz de las bombillas.
Podemos ir una única vez a comprobarlas, y con ello, deducir que interruptor corresponde a cada bombilla.

Cómo?

----------


## t.barrie

> jejeje que grande Ravenous!! 
> 
> Creo que yo no tengo tu msn... espero tu privado... (puedo hacerme pasar por chica... ponerte la cam... 
> 
> Uno facilito, pero que me mola.
> 
> Partimos de una habitación en la que hay 3 interuptores.
> En la habitación contigua, hay 3 bombillas.
> Cada interruptor enciende una y sóla una de las bombillas.
> ...


Este ya está puesto y solucionado :Wink1:  

 Es lo que pasa en estos hilos tan largos, que es fácil saltarse algo...

PD Colo, me he reido un rato con tu post anterior al estilo Jeff :001 302:

----------


## Ming

Además esta dos veces ...  :07: 

Ravenous ... tu MSN es facil de encontrar, pero tu movil no ... aquí esta la gracia  :Wink1:  
Por cierto... como este en l'area secreta (51) te  &%$@* ... entendido? 

 :302: 

Ahora en serio, Coloclom pon otro!

----------


## eidanyoson

Como SUPERMODERADOR del foro he de pediros que controléis un poco las hormonas... :07: 


















































¿Os he asustado... un poquito?   Venga, decidme que si  :001 005:

----------


## Coloclom

pues a mi si! Pedazo de.... diré mago por si acaso, jejejeje

La frase quedó justo abajo de mi pantalla, porque si hubiera visto que había mucho trozo en blanco hubiera sospechado... pero piqué y me quedé con cara de tonto diciendome: Pero qué le pasa a Eidan? Porqué se habrá enojado? Que tio!

Ahí va uno...

Un hombre sale de un bar totalmente borracho, haciendo eses, casi sin tenerse en pie; de repente, se produce un apagón general, y no queda ni una sóla farola dando luz, tampoco ninguna casa, letrero, etc.

El hombre, en su estado de embriaguez invade la calzada, justo en el momento en el que un coche que se aproxima a gran velocidad, sin haberle dado tiempo a encender las luces se acerca hacia él.

Pero ya en un último momento, el conducto da un volantazo y consigue esquivar al hombre borracho.

¿Cómo se explica esto?

----------


## t.barrie

> pues a mi si! Pedazo de.... diré mago por si acaso, jejejeje
> 
> La frase quedó justo abajo de mi pantalla, porque si hubiera visto que había mucho trozo en blanco hubiera sospechado... pero piqué y me quedé con cara de tonto diciendome: Pero qué le pasa a Eidan? Porqué se habrá enojado? Que tio!
> 
> Ahí va uno...
> 
> Un hombre sale de un bar totalmente borracho, haciendo eses, casi sin tenerse en pie; de repente, se produce un apagón general, y no queda ni una sóla farola dando luz, tampoco ninguna casa, letrero, etc.
> 
> El hombre, en su estado de embriaguez invade la calzada, justo en el momento en el que un coche que se aproxima a gran velocidad, sin haberle dado tiempo a encender las luces se acerca hacia él.
> ...


Por la misma razón que pudimos ver el gato de Rafa :302: 

Es de día.

----------


## t.barrie

No podía faltar este:


Hay cinco casas de distinto color. En cada casa vive una persona de distinta nacionalidad. Estos cinco propietarios beben una cierta bebida, fuman una cierta marca de cigarrillos y tiene cada uno una mascota. Ningún dueño tiene la misma mascota, fuma la misma marca de cigarrillos ó bebe la misma bebida.Veamos* las Pistas* que se danEl británico vive en la casa roja. El sueco tiene perros como mascotas. El danés bebe té. La casa verde está a la izquierda de la casa blanca. El dueño de la casa verde bebe café La persona que fuma Pall Mall tiene pájaros. El dueño de la casa amarilla fuma Dunhill. El dueño que vive en la casa del centro bebe lecheEl noruego vive en la primer casa. El hombre que fuma Blend vive justo junto al que tiene gatos de mascotas. El dueño que tiene caballos vive junto al hombre que fuma Dunhill. El dueño que fuma Blue Master bebe solo cerveza. El alemán fuma Prince. El noruego vive junto a la casa azul. El hombre que fuma Blend tiene por vecino a uno que solo bebe agua.La pregunta es: Quién es el dueño de los peces.

----------


## Ravenous

Acabo de caer en que tengo la direccion de messenger en el perfil... :O11:  (seré burro), bueno, pues el segundo premio es mi dirección de gmail (que no sé si está).

Y la respuesta a la pregunta es:

El alemán. Pero no la voy a justificar porque es algo que hice haya por el año...nomeacuerdo, pero desde luego se paree mucho al que yo hice, y la respuesta era esa.

----------


## Ming

Bueno ... haciendo etiquetitas yo tambien lo he sacado ...  :302: 

*Casas-Nacionalidades-Tabaco-Bebida-Mascota*
Amarilla-Noruego-Dunhill-Agua-Gatos
Azul-Danés-Blend-Té-Caballos
Roja-Británico-Pall Mall-Leche-Pajaros
Verde-Alemán-Prise-Café-*Peces* 
Blanca-Sueco-Blue Master-Cerveza-Perros

Ravenous, primero el movil, despues ya buscare la otra dirección  :Cool1: 

Te toca Ravenous.

----------


## Ravenous

Paso, Coloclom me está quemando el cerebro por otra vía ahora mismo.
Anda Ming, sigue tu.

Editado:
Vaya, a lo tonto, este es mi mensaje número 1000, y yo que quería celebrarlo con un estudio trascendental sobre la Teoría Ascaniana del efecto tubo...

----------


## Ming

Ok, uno facil.

*Como lo ha de hacer una madre* (machismo puro y duro, pero lo he sacado de un libro y ya se sabe como son ...) *que no sabe contar para repartir cinco patatas entre sus seis hijos de manera que todos coman la misma cantidad?*


De verdad... como este el telefono en la area secreta ... 
 :Bigboulay:  <- (Ravenous)


Por cierto ... Ravenous, por qué has canviado la firma? (pensaba que te gustaba lo del orgullo Friki y el día de la toalla...)

----------


## Ravenous

Entonces te lo daré personalmente, o pediré un pase exclusivo para ti al area en calidad de investigadora  :Wink1: 

Por cierto, me he dado cuenta de que el buscador solo ofrece 500 resultados, y para ver mis primeros mensajes tengo que cambiar el orden de visualización de las fechas y ponerlo en enseñar en orden ascendente.

(¿El Cuervo de Poe en el bicentenario de su nacimiento te parece poco friki?)

----------


## Ming

> Entonces te lo daré personalmente, o pediré un pase exclusivo para ti al area en calidad de investigadora


Eso quiere decir que esta en la area secreta?!?!?! ... y yo buscandolo por la abierta ... he leido cada post que ... mejor no decirlo  :O11: 
No, no es necesario que me lo des ... así no tiene gracia ...




> Por cierto, me he dado cuenta de que el buscador solo ofrece 500 resultados, y para ver mis primeros mensajes tengo que cambiar el orden de visualización de las fechas y ponerlo en enseñar en orden ascendente.


Gracias, no sabía como podía ver los primeros mensajes ... entonces si que hos preseentasteis en un pasado, no? Ýa me parecía extraño que siempre que buscaba el post de presentación de alguien no saliese ... (en busqueda rapida)


Recuerdo:
*Como lo ha de hacer una madre* (machismo puro y duro, pero lo he sacado de un libro y ya se sabe como son ...) *que no sabe contar para repartir cinco patatas entre sus seis hijos de manera que todos coman la misma cantidad?*

----------


## Ravenous

Está en el area abierta. Y es del año pasado...
¿A qué te refieres con "he leido cada post que ... mejor no decirlo  :O11: "?    :Mad1: 
¿No estarás criticando mi calidad como posteador? :Mad1: 
(secreto, usa mostrar mensajes en vez de mostrar temas, aunque si te lees los temas, alguno habrá que te sirva de algo)

----------


## Ayy

Yo creo que está criticando muuuucho tu calidad como posteador... jejeje

----------


## Ravenous

Tu hoy estás buscando bronca, ¿no?  :Mad1: 
Será la envidia por mi puntuación en el frikitest, o que soy más guapo que tu (incluso aunque te despelotes para tu avatar  :001 005: ).

----------


## Ming

Jajaja  :302: 

Pero aquí alguien esta pensando en el enigma, o solo estamos de charla?

Sobre lo de la capacidad de Ravenous como posteador ... bueno, prefiero no opinar  :Wink1:  Jajaja

PD. Estoy pensando en abrir un post (sin malicia, eh) con el siguiente titulo 'Alguien odia a Ravenous tanto como yo?'. Qué os parece? Alguien se apunta?  :302:  
Ravenous esta por hacerme buscar el telefono por 1000 mensejes (y eso solo contando los tuyos).

----------


## Ayy

y estas quien se las sabe :Confused:  xD

-¿QUE ESTA MAS CERCA CUANDO TE LEVANTAS Y MAS LEJOS CUANDO TE SIENTAS?
-¿QUIENES SE ENCUENTRAN AL DECIR "MAMA" PERO NO AL DECIR "TATA"


es que no estoy seguro de haberlas acertado yo...

----------


## Ravenous

> PD. Estoy pensando en abrir un post (sin malicia, eh) con el siguiente titulo 'Alguien odia a Ravenous tanto como yo?'. Qué os parece? Alguien se apunta?  
> Ravenous esta por hacerme buscar el telefono por 1000 mensejes (y eso solo contando los tuyos).


Lo del post mejor no lo hagas, el ancho de banda del servidor no lo soportaría, y nos quedaríamos todo el mes sin el foro. De todas formas, procura no responderme por messenger, porque como te pille te voy a poner de vuelta y media.
Ah, y lo del teléfono, eres tu la que se lo ha tomado como un desafío (y encima he ido de bueno y te he dado pistas), así que no me vengas  :O10:  ahora...
Y ale, [mode mod] ¡A RESOLVER ENIGMAS QUE PARA ESO ESTAMOS AQUÍ, NO PARA CRITICARME, LECHES![/mode mod]

Habrase visto estos jovenzuelos...

----------


## Ming

Pues supongo que ya lo habras leido Ravenous pero ... ya lo he encontrado !!  :001 005:  y lo que me ha costado... bueno, ahora ya se utilizar un poquito mejor el buscador  :302: 

Ey! que yo estaba antes ...
*Como lo ha de hacer una madre* *que no sabe contar para repartir cinco patatas entre sus seis hijos de manera que todos coman la misma cantidad?*
Se que es cutre ... pero así hace juego con el nombre del post  :Wink1: 




> -¿QUE ESTA MAS CERCA CUANDO TE LEVANTAS Y MAS LEJOS CUANDO TE SIENTAS?


... El techo? ... 




> -¿QUIENES SE ENCUENTRAN AL DECIR "MAMA" PERO NO AL DECIR "TATA"


la letra 'M' ?




> es que no estoy seguro de haberlas acertado yo...


Eso quiere decir que cualquier solución estara bien?

----------


## Ayy

me las han puesto antes... y he contestado lo mismo... y me parecia dmeasiado obvio... por eso lo decia... jeje pa ver si taba bien xD

----------


## Ming

Entonces no sabemos si estan bien?!? ... pues vaya ...

De acuerdo con la norma de los dos días ...



> *Como lo ha de hacer una madre* *que no sabe contar para repartir cinco patatas entre sus seis hijos de manera que todos coman la misma cantidad?*


... aquí teneis la solución:
Haciendo puré. (abstenerse de comentarios, gracias  :302:  )

A quien le tocaría?

----------


## Ravenous

Solo diré una cosa:

----------


## Ming

... espero que eso no sea por lo del puré ...  :001 302: 

Siguiente ... ya que nadie pone ninguno ...
*Al numero veinte si se le añade un uno se obtiene el numero dieziocho. Cómo se hace?*

----------


## Némesis

En cifras romanas (XX - XIX)
Pero diría diecinueve, no dieciocho, ¿no?

Si he acertado os propongo uno.

----------


## Ming

pues era así ... buena observación ...

Yo y los Romanos como que no ... no tengo ni idea... lo copié tal cual (bueno, lo traducí)  :Oops: 


Te toca Némesis!


Editado: no, no lo copié tal cual ... leí mal ... quien me iba a decir a mi que 'dinou' era 'diezinueve' y no 'dieziocho' ...  :Oops:

----------


## Némesis

Dice así...

Bernie Eccleston llega al circuito de Montmeló para ver una carrera de F1 y se vuelve loco... Dice que no ganará aquel piloto cuyo coche llegue primero, sinó ÚLTIMO.

Los comisarios están que se suben por las paredes. ¿Quién querría acabar una carrera así?

Sin embargo, tras una breve reflexión, hallan una solución. Ese mismo día se bate el récord de velocidad del circuito.

¿Qué solución adoptaron?

----------


## rafa cama

Que cada piloto use otro coche? De esa manera todos tendrían aliciente en superar a "su coche".

----------


## Némesis

Bingo! Te tocó.

----------


## magicpasion

hoy en el colegio un profesor nos dio un problema simple aqui va...

¿cuantos grupos distintos se pueden armar con 3(tres) cartas de un mazo de 40 cartas españolas si...
                     no hay restriccion en la eleccion.
                     deben ser todas de copa.
                     deben ser todas figuras.

es muy facil!

----------


## Coloclom

Si sólo podemos usar 3 cartas, diría que un sólo grupo. Ya que una carta sóla no forma un grupo. Por tanto, se podría armar un grupo de 3, no?

----------


## magicpasion

noo ...osea me explique mal es intercalando las posicioness

----------


## Ming

:07:  ni idea...

Me acojo a la norma de los dos días  :001 302:  (me esperaré dos días para saber la solución  :Wink1:  )

... y dice que es facil...

----------


## t.barrie

A ver, se trata de un problema de combinatoria. Si no recuerdo mal y por lo que he entendido se trata de formar grupos con tres cartas, pero.. SI hay restricciones, han de ser de copas y figuras. Por tanto solo tenemos tres cartas que cumplan esas condiciones, y si importa el orden. Se trata de una permutación. La solución seria factorial de tres, es decir seis posibles combinaciones distintas (porque importa el orden)

----------


## magicpasion

siiii t barrie gano!

----------


## Iban

¿Y este hilo por qué no sigue continuamente vivo? Que digo yo, que para el que se aburra, siempre tiene aquí algo para entretenerse, ¿no?

Veamos...

¿Qué número viene a continuación de éstos, y porqué?

2,4,13...

(Es una tontería, pero es para hacer tiempo hata que se m ocura algo ingeniso de verdad.

----------


## Ming

No, no, Iban, hay unas normas.
Creo recordar que el post se paró porque le tocaba a alguien que no se volvió a pasar y nos quedamos esperando  :302: 

Si alguien lo adivina le toca a él seguir, eh  :302:  ... a no ser que ceda el turno  :Wink1: 

Contestando... pues si no sabes contar... cualquier número, ¿no?  :302: 
Ok, le daré vueltas...

----------


## Iban

Juesjuesjujusejsuejuse...

Pues entonces id a desenterrar al que le toque.

----------


## t.barrie

Jo, no hace falta desenterrar a nadie :001 302: , en teoría me tocaba a mi por acertar el de la combinatoria, pero después de un hilo de más de veinte páginas me quede bloqueado. Si a alguien se le ocurre alguno le cedo el turno :Wink1: .

De momento no miro ni el problema de Iban, que si acierto nos quedamos con las mismas, estoy de exámenes y tengo la cabeza hirviendo :Confused:  :Confused: .

Un saludo.

----------


## t.barrie

54 ?? si es que si explico el porque...


PD: vale, había dicho que no lo miraría...

----------


## Ming

Jajaja, la tentación t.barrie  :302: 

Iban, lo es?
Si es así te toca t.barrie, y esta vez no nos dejes colgados!!!

----------


## Iban

¡¡Buasjuasjuasjuasjuas...!!

He entrado para modificar la serie y ponerla de una manera más correcta

1, 2, 4, 13(+1), ?

pero creo que ha llegado el momento de que t.barrie explique porqué ha acertado y que piense la siguiente.

Lo siento por tus exámenes. Para mí tampoco ha sido la mejor época para descubrir este foro, pero... a chincharse, no haber caído en la tentación.

----------


## t.barrie

No he acertado entonces, con esa variación que has puesto ahora(el uno como primer número) mi razonamiento ya no sirve. Así que mi respuesta no es correcta, se necesitaba la respuesta y el porque. Si el número es el 54 falta la explicación, y no la tengo. Así que...no me toca :Na: 

Le toca a otro encontrar la solución. Yo a estas horas ya tengo muuuucho sueño :Wink1: .



PD:si vale, me estoy escaqueando un poco, espero que no me lo tengáis en cuenta :O10:

----------


## Iban

:Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:

----------


## Jimmy MX

¿.........? jajaaja no se porque tengo una tv con 500 canales, teniendo a personas como ustedes jajajaa.
creo que le temo a ravenous  :O15:

----------


## Ravenous

Y yo qué tengo que ver con esto?
No menteis al maligno si no quereis ir al infierno...

----------


## Iban

Ravenous, déjate de meternos miedo, y di un número.

----------


## t.barrie

¿Nadie le dice el numerito a Iban? Iban, hay una regla que si a los dos días nadie lo resuelve y te lo pide has de hacerlo tu y poner otro problema :001 302: .


Lo que me ha descolocado es el (+1) que pones detrás del 13.

Si la serie es 1,2,4,13....el siguiente es el  65.

la explicación:

He intentado(y digo intentar ya que hace años que no "toco" mucho las mates), he intentado poner la "fórmula", a ver:

Xn=X(n-1)x(2N-5)+(5-N)

De manera que:

X2=1x(2x2-5)+(5-2)=2
X3=2x(2x3-5)+(5-3)=4
X4=4x(2x4-5)+(5-4)=13
X5=13x(2x5-5)+(5-5)=65


Un saludo.

----------


## Ming

:117: 

J**** con las mates...
La frase no era... "Te mates por lo que te mates no te mates por las mates"  ?

¿No sabeis ninguno de lógica? ... lo digo para los que como yo sean nulos en mates  :Oops: 

t.barrie ... si esta bien te toca a ti  :302:

----------


## Iban

¡y un pedo está bien!

Con lo bien que lo había hecho al principio... t.barrie, eres demasiado inteligente para mis preguntas, bastaba con pensar un poco menos y tener más imaginación.

Como ya han pasado dos días, y nadie ha pedido pistas, aquí va la respuesta:

1 baraja
2 comodines
4 palos
13 (+1) valores (más comodín).


¡¡¡54 cartas!!!

o 52(+2)

(54 era lo correcgto al princpio, pero con la aclaración de luego, mejor 52+2).

----------


## t.barrie

jaja, mira que lo he hecho complicado...Pero la relación está ahí. :001 005: .

Aunque no haya acertado, pongo yo una:


Dos amigos, Paco y Vicente, después de mucho tiempo sin verse se encuentran en la calle. 

Después de charlar un rato Paco le pregunta a Vicente cuántos hijos tiene. 
Vicente responde que tiene 3 hijos y cuando Paco le pregunta que edad tienen, Vicente le dice : 
- Si multiplicas sus edades el resultado es 36, pero si las sumas el resultado es igual al número de ventanas que tiene ese edificio ( señalando un edificio ) 

Paco cuenta las ventanas del edificio y le dice: 
- Ok, pero ¿me falta algún dato? 
Y Vicente responde: 
- Tienes razón, el mayor tiene los ojos azules. 

¿Cuales son las edades de los hijos de Vicente?

----------


## Iban

JsajajJAJAjajaja...

Muy bueno, t.barrie.

¿Puedo preguntarte si eres profesor? Y no, no es guasa, pregunto muy en serio.

----------


## t.barrie

Trabajo en una gasolinera :Smile1: .

----------


## Iban

Pues es una pregunta ideal para un profesor. Es una pregunta muy... didáctica.

 :Smile1:

----------


## Ming

Pues debo de ser la tonta de turno pero... me falta un dato  :117: 

... el número de ventanas del edificio  :Oops:  Que el lo ve pero yo no!  :302: 

Ok, calladita estoy más mona  :Oops:

----------


## Ravenous

Cuando lo resucites.

----------


## Ming

:o Vas a resucitar el Trivial magico?!?!

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!!  :302:

----------


## Iban

ehh... t.barrie, 

Una pregunta que parece broma pero que tampoco lo es: ¿el de los ojos azules no será el pequeño, en vez del mayor, verdad?

----------


## t.barrie

El de los ojos azules es el mayor.  Si el problema nos dijera que el pequeño tiene los ojos azules  la solución  sería distinta.

Y hasta aquí puedo leer...


PD: No, no era una pregunta tonta :Wink1: .

----------


## Iban

Jajajaja... ¡¡Me toda, me toca, me toca!!

t.barrie, muy bueno. Ahora vendría bien que nos hicieses un pequeño resumen de la Vía Mágica y las pistas falsas. Mientas consigas que el espectador no sepa dónde tiene que mirar, dónde está la información relevante...

2-2-9.

¿Es necesario explicarlo?

:D

Qué tío.

----------


## Ming

Socorro  :O15: 

Para todos los demás...
Lo que acaba de ocurrir son chistes de viejos. No se preocupen y sigan leyendo.

 :302: 


PD. ¡Me vais a volver loca!  :07: 


PPD. Si  :Oops:

----------


## t.barrie

:Yes: Exacto Iban. Si fuera el pequeño el de los ojos azules la solución sería 6,6,1.

La explicación no es necesaria, pero estaría bien que la pusieras :Wink1: .

Te tocaría entonces seguir a ti...

----------


## Ming

Pues mi no entender...

y por qué no 3, 3 y 4   o  2, 3 y 6 ...  :Neutral: 
Creo que me he perdido en algún punto  :Oops:

----------


## Iban

t.Barrie, contestando a Ming creo que puedo usarlo como explicación.

Ming, porque t.barrie nos ha engañado y nos ha dejado una pista escondida donde no se nos ocurre mirar.

Recuerda que le dice al amigo que la suma de las edades es igual al numero de las ventanas. El amigo está viedo las ventanas, ¿cómo es que le siguen faltando datos? Si las ventanas son doce, pues la combinación que dé doce, si quince, pues la que dé quince. La única explicación para que le sigan faltando datos es que haya dos combinaciones de edades que, sumadas, den el mismo número (el número de ventanas).

Si haces todas las posibles, sólo dos dan, sumadas, el mismo valor: 1-6-6 y 2-2-9 (que suman 13).

Así que ahora ya sabemos entre cuál de las dos está dudando el amigo. Hemos reducido el campo de posibilidades.

¿Cuál elegir? Aquella en la que haya un hermano mayor, así que 1-6-6 queda descartada, porque al ser los gemelos los mayores, no podría haber dicho eso de "EL MAYOR tiene ojos azules", sino "LOS MAYORES tienen...".

:-)

----------


## Ming

:o

Pues no había caído en lo de las ventanas!!!

Te toca Iban; y gracias por lo de la explicación.  :Smile1:

----------


## Iban

Hum... No me acuerdo de ninguno, así que me lo voy a inventar. Es una pregunta de respuesta muy.... retorcida, pero está lleno de pistas. Es del estilo de la prueba final de "El tiempo es Oro", aquél programa que presentaba Constantino Romero. Por cierto, no hay ningún dato irrelevante en el enunciado, salvo el nobre del personaje.

Vamos con el dilema:

José Sánchez Sánchez vive en el desierto mexicano, el el siglo XVIII, en las proximidades de Mazatlán. Cerca de donde él vive hay un profundo pozo misterioso. Desde pequeño, José ha querido saber qué podía haber en el fondo del pozo, pero nunca había encontrado la manera de conseguirlo.

Porque:
- El pozo era demasiado estrecho y no cabía una persona para poder bajar.
- En el S. XVII todavía no existían las linternas ni las luces eléctricas.
- Como el pozo era muy profundo, cuando tiraba una antorcha o algún objeto ardiendo, al llegar a media altura se apagaba por la falta de oxígeno.

Pero un buen día, mientras miraba de reojo al pozo, estaba leyendo un libro sobre cómo los griegos calcularon el diámetro de la tierra. De pronto dejó el libro, se acercó al pozo, se asomó y sonrió: ya sabía cómo podía saciar su curiosidad. Sólo necesitaba un poco de paciencia...

: - )

....

Señores, se abre la veda de preguntas y sugerencias.

----------


## Iban

Leonesa, creo que tú eres la única a la que le ha dado tiempo a leer el nombre del autor griego, si has conseguido leerlo antes de que lo cambiase. Así que, shhh... es un secreto.

----------


## Ming

¡¡¡Yo lo se, yo lo se!!!

¡¡¡Pero se tiene que ser tonto y con muy mala pata por no tener la potra de coincidir antes!!!

----------


## Iban

Jajajaja... Me pego semejante parrafada, ¿y dura tan poco? Ay, qué desastre...

Dale, Ming, a ver tu explicación. Pero como no la detalles bien, no te paso el estigo, ¿eh?

 :Smile1:

----------


## Leonesa

Pues no me había dado tiempo a leer el nombre.

 :Smile1:

----------


## Iban

Lo que no quita para que participes si te apetece y te anima...

----------


## Iban

Ejem, Ming... ¿era un farol?

:-p

Va una pista:

¿Qué tiene de especial Mazatlán, geográficamente hablando? Si lo buscáis en un mapa de México, veréis que "pasa algo"...

----------


## rafa cama

Supongo que, si está en el ecuador (que no tengo ni idea) lo único que tiene que hacer es esperar al mediodía, cuando los rayos del sol caigan rectos sobre el pozo (iluminando por lo tanto el fondo).

----------


## Iban

¡Se da por buena la respuesta!

:-)

Mazatlán está en el trópico de Cáncer. En el solsticio de verano (21 de Junio) a las 12 del mediodía es el único momento en el que el sol está completamente vertical sobre Mazatlán. Por lo que el sol hará de linterna sobre el pozo y podrá ver el fondo.

Nuestro amigo José Sánchez se dio cuenta de ésto cuando, al leer sobre los antiguos griegos, vio que Eratóstenes, en su método para calcular el diámetro de la tierra, hacía referencia a esta propiedad de los rayos del sol y su sombra, en función del día del año y la posición respecto a los trópicos.

Rafa... tu turno.

(Ming, se te han adelantado, por prudente).

----------


## Ming

Noooooooooo yo la sabía, yo la sabía!!!

... pero no sabía que preguntar despues :(

...Y ahora que venía a contestar...

Rafa, que sea buena!!!

----------


## Iban

Jajaja... Para la próxima, ya sabes: primero responder, y luego ya pensarás la pregunta.  :Smile1: 

¡Rafaaaa...! ¡¡¡RAFAAAAA...!!!

----------


## Ravenous

Pues te voy a fastidiar el problema:
Si el pozo es demasiado estrecho para que quepa una persona, es que es de un diámetro inferior al ancho de los hombros. Cuando nuestro amigo José se asome, seguirá sin ver un pijo porque se hará sombra a sí mismo...  :001 005:

----------


## Ming

Ravenous, ¡Imaginación! 

Con un par de cristales y unos tubos bien cogidos puede hacerse un aparatejo para ver lo de dentro del pozo (al mediodía) sin tener que asomar la cabeza, ¿no?

----------


## Iban

Jajajaja... Ravenous, que no hay que meter la cabeza entera, como una po en un co.

Basta con asomar los ojitos así, por el borde...

----------


## nico5713

hola me parece interesante esto puedo hacer una  :Confused:  o tengo que esperar la del gandaor y contestarla correctamente a su adivinanza??

tengo un mas o menos dificil(para mi jeje)  :Wink1:

----------


## t.barrie

Le toca a Rafa, tendrías que esperar a acertar, pero si Rafa cede el turno...


PD: me ha gustado la del pozo- La respuesta de Rafa estaba a medias, no es al mediodía, sinó al mediodía de un dia concreto, ¿no ? Y si es así, ¿que pasa si ese día sale nublado? :001 302:

----------


## Iban

Si ese día sale nublado, tiras un cartucho de dinamita al pozo y lo mandas todo al carajo. Esa respuesta también la habría dado por buena.

Nico, ten paciencia, espera a que Rafa vuelva de su viaje a la luna, y cuando haga su pregunta, estáte atento.  :Smile1:

----------


## t.barrie

> Si ese día sale nublado, tiras un cartucho de dinamita al pozo y lo mandas todo al carajo. Esa respuesta también la habría dado por buena.
> 
> Nico, ten paciencia, espera a que Rafa vuelva de su viaje a la luna, y cuando haga su pregunta, estáte atento.


 
yo pensé la de la dinamita pero, por aquella epoca... ¡¡Aún no estaba inventada!!  :001 302: 


Rafa, va vuelve pronto del viaje ese a la luna y planteanos algo :Wink1:

----------


## Iban

Bien, sí. El pequeño anacronismo de la dinamita es una licencia que nos podemos tomar, desde el momento en que decidimos que el pozo se vaya a la miercoles. Tampoco hay que ser tiquis-miquis. Donde dije "dinamita" se puede sustituir sin problema por "misil tierra-aire".  :Smile1: 

Rafaaa....! ! ! !

(Papa-llama)

----------


## t.barrie

Jeje, la verdad que entre Ravenus hablando de sombras, y yo después con lo de las nubes y la dinamita parece que queríamos boicotearte el problema. Y no es el caso :Wink1: .

Un saludo y ale, todos a esperar a Rafa.

----------


## Iban

Ah, no, no. quieto ahí. Me has ofendido. Exijo una reparación.

Al atardecer detrás de la iglesia de la concepción. Que te acompañen tus padrinos.

----------


## nico5713

rafa te esperamos jejeje

pensandolo bien que pregunte rafa me di cuenta de que mi problema era muy facil jeje

----------


## rafa cama

Joroba, que no estoy en interné todo el día.

Acabo de llegar, he mirado los mensajes pendientes, y voy a darme una ducha y relajarme un poco, así que, para que no os dé un ataque, cedo el turno a quién lo quiera...

----------


## Jimmy MX

Si rafa cede el turno ¿puedo seguir yo? ¿puedo? ¿puedo? si? puedo?  :001 005:

----------


## Coloclom

sí, puedes, aunque podría venir alguien más espalidado y postear una nueva pregunta...

----------


## Iban

Jajajaja... Coloclom, no seas broncete, déjale que pregunte. Que igual no hay nadie más espabilado. :o O igual si lo hay, no quiere postear. :-O

Jimmy, si Rafa no da señales de vida, dale.

----------


## Jimmy MX

Vale, este lo lei hace tiempo y me gusato mucho.

Junto a un arbol hay un hombre muerto y al lado tiene un paquete extraño, la pregunta es ¿de que murio el hombre?

es algo tonto pero ingenioso

----------


## Iban

¿Éste es de los que se te pueden ir haciendo preguntas y tú solo contestas sí o no, o ya tenemos toda la información que necesitamos?

----------


## Pulgas

Como me lo sé desde hace tiempo, no tendría mérito que colgase la respuesta: no os dejaría pensar.
De todas maneras, tal y como está planteado pueden ser muchas cosas: desde un paquete con ántrax, hasta cualquier otro tipo de guerra química.
Tal y como me lo contaron a mí, añadían un pqueño dato: lo dejo, porque creo que aporta bastante:

*Nota:* _A medida que el hombre se aproximaba al árbol ya sabía que iba a morir._

----------


## Ming

Si Pulgas, es importante tu dato  :Wink1: 
Muy importante.

Yo también me lo se, así que dejo que piensen.

----------


## Iban

¿Pero se pueden hacer preguntas, o hay que disparar directamente la respuesta?

----------


## Ming

Pregunta  :Wink1: 

Otra cosa es que te contestemos  :302:

----------


## Iban

Además del paquete y el muerto y el árbol, ¿hay algo más cerca?

----------


## nico5713

*ya la se ya la se*!jejejej

creo que la se!je

----------


## Ming

¿Cerca?  :Neutral:  La distancia es relativa.

Pero si te refieres a... 10 pasos, no. Puede que algún banco, cucaracha, ratoncito...  :Neutral: 

Nico, ¿lo conocías ya?

----------


## nico5713

no no lo conocia pero paquete cerrado me dio una idea genial no se si sera pero lo digo??

----------


## Iban

Dale, nico. Y así nos planteas tu problema. Porque a mí lo único que se me ocur...

...

Osts, juajsujasuaus, lo único que se me ocurre resulta que es la respuesta correcta. Pero fijo.

...

JAJAJAJAJAJAJaJAJAJajaj... JUSAJAAUAAUAUJAAUAAAUA

...

Ay, qué buenoo...

...

Dale, Nico, dale.

...

Jajajaj... Ay, que lo he pillado... jujujuju...

----------


## Iban

El árbol no sirve para nada, ¿verdad?

: - D

----------


## nico5713

ahi voy no me decido que acertijo darles aun jeje

----------


## nico5713

bueno para mi es asi el hombre era un paracaidista o algo por el estilo entonces se tira de un avion o lo que fuere y trata de abrir el paracaidas pero este no se abrio y nose abrio y no se abrio entonces cayo en el sulo cerca de un arbol y casi urto fua hacia el arbol en el arbol bajo el arbol murio y el paquete cerrado quedo( ya que no se abrio )

es asi :Confused:   :Smile1:

----------


## Ming

Si  :302: 

Bueno, como mínimo la versión que conocía yo  :Smile1:

----------


## nico5713

entonces sigo yo o espero la decicion di jimy?

----------


## Jimmy MX

Vale ya estoy aqui, jejeje enhorabuena nico, es tu turno.

----------


## nico5713

ok aqui voy:

Si en una habitacion de 4 paredes de 2 metros por 2 metros totalmente vacia que solo tiene 4 paredes una sola puerta y como no el techo....esta totalmente vacia y estando vacia encuentran a un hombre  ahorcado con una mancha de agua bajo suyo......el hombre estaba a unos 70 cm del suelo colgado y muerto y bajo suyo una gran mancha de agua..

¿¿como pudo ser que se colgo si la habitacion estaba totalmente vacia??

bueno piensen y saludos

----------


## Ming

Pregunta: ¿El hombre esta dentro de la habitación?

----------


## Jimmy MX

Creo que lo se, ¿ming tienes una idea?

----------


## nico5713

si claro que si esta dentro de la habitacion con la puerta cerrada veamos la idea de jimmy

adelante jimmy

----------


## nico5713

dinos la respuesta jimmy o quieres dejar que  piensen un poco?? 
jajaja

----------


## Jimmy MX

Dejare que piensen un rato muajajajajaja. espero que nadie diga la respuesta antes que yo

----------


## Ming

¿Puedo hacer otra pregunta?

Si esta vacía como es que hay alguien :S
Si esta vacía no hay nadie :S

Me voy ya que mi cerebro empieza a fallar  :Wink1:

----------


## Ravenous

un bloque de hielo...

----------


## Jimmy MX

Yo tambien sabia que era un bloque de hielo, pero el gran ravenous se adelanto

----------


## Ravenous

Pues hala, sigue tu, que yo ahora mismo solo estoy en disposición de poner problemas sobre saneamiento de viviendas... (malditos exámenes)

----------


## Jimmy MX

naa, cedo mi turno

----------


## nico5713

entonces puedes seguir el primero que haga un acertijo es decir cualquiera jejeje  :Smile1:

----------


## Pulgas

Vale, recojo el guante y aquí dejo una. (como no me he leído el post entero -lo reconozco- si ya estuviera planteada cedo el turno a otro).

Soy mentalista. Sin tener encuenta los resultados de legislaturas pasadas, antes de las elecciones puedo asegurar, sin posibilidad de error, cuántos eurodiputados tiene cada grupo parlamentario. ¿Cómo lo hago?

Nota: esta predicción no me sirve sólo para las europeas, sino para cualquier elección, en cualquier país y en cualquier momento.

Edito para advertiros: Nota 2. Paciencia, paciencia: me voy a actuar y posiblemente hasta la noche no me pueda conectar. Por cierto, voy a hacer mentalismo en la cárcel de menotres Zambrana, en Valladolid.

----------


## Ming

Oooooooooh. Me ha costado pero por fin he entendido lo de "hielo"  :Oops: 
Puedo hacer una pregunta... Nadie dijo que hubiesen bigas.
(vale, no es una pregunta, es una afirmación).

PD. ¿Pulgas ha escrito la pregunta?
Me afectan los examenes...

----------


## Pulgas

Sí, Ming, es la pregunta. Lo que ocurre es que he querido mezclar la magia con el pensamiento lateral (eso que se ve en internet en las pregntas de este tipo) y ha salido "este engendro".
Es una cuestión de lógica.

----------


## nico5713

mmmmmmmm......... muy buena pulgas no tengo la minima idea de lo que es
 jajajaj  :Smile1:

----------


## Iban

Pulgas, dime si soy muy estúpido si creo que lo sabes porque estás hablando del número de representantes que tienen AHORA, antes de las elecciones, y no los que tendrán una vez que hayan tenido lugar.

 :Smile1:

----------


## Pulgas

No, no, Iban, dice "Sin tener en cuenta los resultados de legislaturas pasadas", así que no vas bien encaminado.
Consejo: no os quedéis con el famoso "pensaminto único" dadle la vuelta a la cuestión. Je, je (cara y voz de malvado).

----------


## Iban

¡Ninguno!



:-S

----------


## Pulgas

Bien, bien, pero no te pregunto cuántos eurodiputados, sino cómo lo hago para acertar siempre. :Cool1:

----------


## Iban

Jajajaja... Vale, ahí me has pillado, porque tenía intención de empezar por "ninguno", e ir subiendo de uno en uno hasta llegar a cuatrocientos o quinientos.

A ver que piense...

----------


## Iban

_puedo asegurar, sin posibilidad de error, cuántos eurodiputados tiene cada grupo parlamentario_

¿Porque lo que tienen son candidatos, no eurodiputados?

----------


## Pulgas

Tú lo has dicho: _cuántos eurodiputados tiene cada grupo parlamentario_

----------


## Iban

Ehhh... Me he perdido.

¿He acertado? ¿Es porque todavía son candidatos? ¿Porque la predicción no es tal, sino que es una descripción del estado presente, previo a las elecciones?

----------


## Pulgas

Has acertado en la respuesta, pero en la explicación...
Bueno, también.

La pregunta era: _Sin tener encuenta los resultados de legislaturas pasadas, antes de las elecciones puedo asegurar, sin posibilidad de error, cuántos eurodiputados tiene cada grupo parlamentario. ¿Cómo lo hago?_

Como prescindo de las elecciones pasadas, parto de que todos los grupos tienen cero eurodiputados. Luego, _"antes de las elecciones"_ todos los grupos tienen cero. De donde se deduce que _"antes de las elecciones"_ tienen *ningún* eurodiputado, que es lo que yo predigo.
Para hacer la pregunta en clave de mentalismo tendría que haber dicho cuántos _tendrán_, pero, si os fijáis, he dicho cuántos _tienen_.
Nos traicionan el idioma (tiempos verbales) y el cerebro, que ante la palabra predicción acude siempre al futuro.
Si hablo de presente, siempre _puedo asegurar, sin posibilidad de error, cuántos eurodiputados tiene cada grupo parlamentario._.

 :Great:  Enhorabuena, Iban. Tu turno.

----------


## Ming

:117:  Siguiente!!!

 :302:

----------


## Iban

¿Cuál es el animal al que si le das la vuelta también cambia de nombre?

:-O

----------


## nico5713

forma otro animal distinto o otra palabra distinata  :Confused:  si es un animal distinto no se que puede ser jejjeej

----------


## Iban

No pienso dar ninguna pista, soy así de malvado.

He he he heee....

----------


## Mistico

> ¿Cuál es el animal al que si le das la vuelta también cambia de nombre?
> 
> :-O


¿Te refieres a que al darle la vuelta su nombre cambia al de otro animal, o sólo que forma una nueva palabra?

Porque si es lo segundo, es la zorra.

----------


## Coloclom

o el escarabajo, porque sería escararriba, no? jejeje

----------


## Iban

Jjuijaujsujausjuajsuas...

Un escarabajo dado la vuelta es un escararriba.

Sabía yo que por aquí tenía que haber alguien tan mal de la cabeza como para adivinarlo. :-ppppp

Coloclom, dispara.

----------


## Coloclom

5 hombres avanzan por un camino, cuando de pronto comienza a llover. 4 de ellos avanzan el paso y caminan más deprisa.

Al llegar al final de su trayecto, los 5 llegan a la vez, y además, los 4 que habían avanzado el paso, llegan mojados, pero el quinto no.

Del quinto puedo decir que ni llevaba paraguas ni le acercó nadie en auto.

Cómo pudo ser esto posible?

----------


## Pulgas

¿Los cuatro van portando un palanquín en el que dentro va, tan agusto, el quinto?

----------


## Iban

Sospecho que sí.

¿Esperamos a que se despierte Coloclom?

Por cierto, ¿qué tal la actuación de ayer? Tú, ya, como churros, ¿no?

----------


## Pulgas

Ayer tuve dos, una en la cárcel de menores de Valladolid (voy con mucha frecuencia) y salió bastante bien, aunque uno de los chavales se rebotó un poco cuando vio que en su sobre, en vez de los 20 € que pensaba encontrar, vio que había un trocito de papel. El problema es que terminaba de cambiarme a mí el sobre y decía que le había engañado (algo que prometí que iba a hacer) Je, je.
Por la tarde actué en Zamora para niños. Estaba prevista al aire libre (Feria del Libro de Zamora) pero nos metimos en una biblioteca porque llovía. Fue un éxito, aunque la sala (buscada a última hora) era pequeña, los niños estaban un tanto apretados, los padres sudaban como pollos y yo lo hacía a mares ¡Qué calor, madre! Ese calor asqueroso mezclado con mucha humedad en el ambiente. Aunque la disfruté muchísimo.
Y para daros envidia: ¡Hoy también tengo dos, una en Alba de Tormes (Salamanca) y luego repito en Zamora!

Edito porque me he encontrado una falta de ortografía ¿Qué horror!

----------


## Iban

No paras, qué monstruo...

----------


## Coloclom

Supongo que habéis acertado. Era un ataúd  :117:

----------


## Pulgas

Pues vamos allá.
Estaba en un espectáculo de magia. Para hacer un número con huevos, en el que eran imprescindibles tres auténticos, uno de ellos se rompió en el mismo momento de iniciar la rutina. Sin embargo yo no me preocupé en absoluto. ¿Por qué?

*Nota*: No había huevos de repuesto.

----------


## Ming

1. O no eras tu quien hacía el espectaculo (cosa que yo me preocuparía por el pobre mago)
2. Tenías cuatro huevos o más; y, por lo tanto, que se te rompa uno o dos... no tiene importancia poruqe sigues teniendo más.

¿He acertado?  :Oops:  ... creo que no.

----------


## Pulgas

Has acertado en la primera. Yo estaba como espectador y no me enteré del percance, por eso no me pude preocupar.
La segunda opción es errónea, porque la nota dice que no había huevos de repuesto.

Conste que es una historia real. De todo me enteré una vez acabado el espectáculo.

Muy bien, Lady Ming, su turno.

----------


## Magnano

porque siempre puedes enseñar dos veces el mismo huevo (yo por lo menos no se diferenciar deo huevos)...xD

----------


## Ming

Dani, haz el siempre tres con huevos. ¿Qué haces si te quedas sin uno? O acabas el juego de golpe, llendo al final o... 
Aviso, esta no es la pregunta que hago yo, eh. Aunque para acertar debeis responder las dos  :302: 

No recuerdo si lo puse ya...  :Oops:  (que memoria la mia)
Un señor sale de un punto X anda 10 km dirección sud, allí gira y anda 10 km dirección este vuelve a girar y anda 10 km dirección norte... y vuelve a estar en el punto X (desde el que salió).
La respuesta obia sería que esta en el Polo Norte, pero yo les digo que hay otro punto que reune esas condiciones ¿Cual es ese punto? (en realidad hay muhcos que cumplen esa condición, tranquilos, que solo os pido uno  :Wink1: )


_Editado: creo que lo he comprovado bien, el de FranzMagic no tiene nada que ver; por supuesto tampoco es el Polo Sud._

----------


## Iban

¿La brújula fuma porros?

:-p

O eso, o está caminando sobre un iceberg que se desplaza hacia el oeste.

Y sobre la pregunta de Pulgas, a mí se me había ocurrido otra opción. Que la rutina en sí empezase rompiendo un huevo. De ahí que no sea de preocupar, pues es lo que se espera que suceda.

----------


## Ming

No Iban, la brújula no fuma porros; y tampoco esta sobre un iceberg.

¡¡¡A pensar!!!  :302: 

Iban, Pulgas dice que he acertado ya, así que a pensar  :001 005: 
... aunque me gusta tu respuesta  :302:

----------


## Iban

¿El punto X es móvil (por ejemplo, un coche) que durante ese tiempo se ha desplazado 10 kilómetros hacia el Oeste?

Lo digo porque cuando hacemos escapadas al monte, nosotros lo hacemos así. :-)

----------


## Ming

No. Es fijo.

Sigue provando  :Wink1:

----------


## Iban

¿Puedo usar el cartucho de dinamita del pozo de Eratóstenes de antes?

----------


## Ming

¡NO!  :117: 

Me voy a estudiar... la proxima respuesta que des... tendrás que esperar para saber si lo es o no :P

Piensa, piensa. O di la respuesta  :Wink1:

----------


## Iban

Bueno, pues dejo aquí otra posible respuesta. ¡Es que no seme ocurre otra cosa!

Que la X tenga al menos 10 kilómetros de tamaño...

----------


## Ming

NO!

Iban (ya que eres el único que responde), no hay trampa.

Piensa.

----------


## nico5713

ming puede ser que camino en diagonales :Confused:  o formando un triangulo?? jejejej cualquiera la que me mande

----------


## Iban

Humm.. si es norte, es norte, nada de diagonales, que eso es más trampa... digo yo.

¿Ming, nos das una pistilla? No estará en el mar, o en un río, ¿verdad?

----------


## Ming

No. Y que más da si esta en el mar o en un rio.  :Neutral:  Si lo estuviese entonces...
Ok, cambio la pregunta. El hombre no camina; se desplaza. En barco, canoa, a pie, en coche, bus... lo que os de la gana.

¿Pista? No :P

----------


## Magnano

es que no teneis ni idea, el hombre esta en un gimnasio y para andar usa la cinta de correr, en una anda no se cuantos kilometros mirando hacia una dirección, la cambia de orientación y sigue andando y así hasta el final, el tio anda kilometros pero no se ha movido  :Wink1:

----------


## Ming

Dani... ¬¬

Alguien que quiera pensar y sea inteligente lo puede resolver?


PD. Estos días estoy utilizando mucho este emoticono... (¬¬) debería de plantearmelo ¬¬
 :302:

----------


## nico5713

jajaja gano dani?? 

hola hay alguien  :Confused:  jajaja

----------


## Ming

No. No ha "ganado" Dani.

Sigo esperando que alguien la sepa responder.

----------


## t.barrie

Vale, dirección no es lo mismo que sentido¿no? :302: 

Se mueve en una dirección pero a los 5 km cambia de sentido.

----------


## nico5713

mmmm. vale esta buena tu respuesta gano :Confused:

----------


## Iban

Si estuviese en un planeta imaginario cuyo radio fuese aproximadamente de 3 kilómetros, sucedería eso. Pero sospecho que ésa tampoco es la respuesta correcta. 

Ming.. yo me rindo.

----------


## Ming

Esta en la Tierra.

t.barrie  :117:  no, eso tampoco es. Siempre he tenído caos con lo dirección y sentido  :Oops: 

Iban, ¿te rindes? ¬¬
:( me has decepcionado

----------


## Magnano

no se rinde nos da ventaja a los demás, pues en el polo sur?

----------


## Ming

Dani: No.

Señores/señoras, hay muchos puntos del planeta Tierra que cumplen esa condición. ¡Solo les estoy pidiendo uno!

Por cierto, Iban iba bastante bien  :Wink1:  Pero ahora aplicarlo a la Tierra.

----------


## nico5713

creo que tambien me rindo jajaja

bueno pero si el punto a dnde vuelve tubiera 5km :Confused:  nada que ver pero igual je

----------


## Jimmy MX

Lo primero que se me viene a la mente es que, tal vez este en el oceano navegando, de esta manera por mas que se mueva siempre estara en el oceano.
no se si es pero se me ocurrio.

----------


## Ming

Jimmy, no.

Os rendis muy rapido :(


Espero que con la magia no hagais lo mismo :(

----------


## nico5713

naaa nunca es de lo mejor la magia...

----------


## Iban

Lalalala...

X puede ser cualquier punto que esté a menos de cinco kilómetros del polo (o por ahí cerca).

----------


## Jimmy MX

naa, con la magia es diferente, veo el efecto durante 12 horas solo para descubrir que el secreto era un empalme. pero esto no importra tarde o temprano saldra la respuesta

----------


## Ming

Iban, te la doy por buena aunque no lo es  :Wink1: 

X esta a 10, 5, 2'5 ... km de alguno de los polos. No, pero me he cansado de esperar, prefiero pensar  :Wink1: 

Te toca  :O13: 

_Respuesta:_
_El paralelo que dista 10 km del paralelo que mide 10 km._
_Así como:_
_El paralelo que dista 10 km del paralelo que mide 5 km._
_Así como:_
_El paralelo que dista 10 km del paralelo que mide 2'5 km._
_Así como:_
_..._
_¿Captado?_

----------


## Magnano

vamos iban que te estamos esperando

----------


## Iban

¿Cuál es el día más largo de la semana?

Pero sobre todo, ¿por qué?

Os dejo pensando, volveré en un rato.

 :Smile1:

----------


## Magnano

el lunes, volver al trabajo, la rutina, aguantar los efectos del finde si ha sido movidito..., definitivamente el lunes es el mas largo, porque encima piensas en los próximos cuatro dias de rutina....

----------


## nico5713

no no es el lunes es el mircoles porque es el que tiene mas letras no??

----------


## Iban

Nico, tira los dados, te toca.

: - )

----------


## nico5713

a bueno tengo dos mas o menos dificiles pero una es muy conocida y dificil tal vez conozcan pero igual voy con esta:

si un hombre va caminando hacia su casa camina 100 metros y empieza a llover llega a su casa totalmente con la ropa mojada....se mojo todo el curpo menos el pelo!!!


como lo hizo??  :Confused:

----------


## nico5713

piensen chicos je no es muy dificil

----------


## Magnano

con una gorra de plastico de estas que llevan los del anuncio del capitan pescanova

----------


## nico5713

mmm... no! JEJE
noo llevava gorra ni nada

----------


## nico5713

> anuncio del capitan pescanova


y eso??que es?? ja

----------


## Magnano

es un anuncio bastante antiguo donde se ven a unos tios pescando con un sombrerito de plastico amarillo
puede ser que el tio se duchara en un sitio pero no mojara la cabeza, se encuentra sin toalla, va hacia casa y cuando llega empieza a llover??

----------


## Iban

Que es calvo, carallu.

:-p

----------


## nico5713

exacto iban nuevamente sigues tu jeje  :Smile1:

----------


## Magnano

vamos iban, que estoy impaciente

----------


## nico5713

iban?? estas?? alguien ?? no que miedo noooo! ajajajaj 

iban sigues tu amenos que sedas tu puesto y seas una buena persona  :Smile1:  va con onda je

----------


## Ming

Si quereis sigo yo  :O16:

----------


## nico5713

no se es desicion de iban jeje que sal :(

----------


## t.barrie

Joder, que rápido vais..

Respecto al de Ming





> Si estuviese en un planeta imaginario cuyo radio fuese aproximadamente de 3 kilómetros, sucedería eso. Pero sospecho que ésa tampoco es la respuesta correcta. 
> 
> Ming.. yo me rindo.


No te he entendido Iban,

Yo había pensado que la "trampa" estaba al usar la palabra dirección:


*DIRECCIÓN: 10.* f. Línea sobre la que se mueve un punto, que puede ser recorrida en dos sentidos opuestos.



Por lo tanto había pensado en la posibilidad de recorrer los primero 10km sobre esa linea pero alternando los sentidos 5km en un sentido, 5km en el opuesto, de manera que te quedabas en el mismo punto, y así las tres veces.

Vale, no era la solución.


Un saludo.

----------


## Ming

Pero has entendido la respuesta correcta, no?

----------


## t.barrie

> Pero has entendido la respuesta correcta, no?


Si Ming, mi entender. :Wink1: 


Por cierto ahora a esperar a Iban ¿no?


Un saludo.

----------


## Coloclom

Los problemas planteados por Ming, son equívocos. Es técnicamente imposible tal y como ella lo ha comentado, tanto en la tierra, como en cualquier otro planeta imaginario del sistema solar.

Pd: Puedo demostrarlo. Aunque sí sería posible utilizando una cuarta dimensión...

----------


## Iban

¿Me estábais esperando?

Anda... podíais haber saltado turmo, que he estado liado. Pero bueno, ahí va:




"Nuestro amigo Tony Casues está en un bar, sentado en un taburete, con los codos sobre la barra. En el bar no hay nadie más que el camarero, que está de espaldas limpiando vasos. El bar está medio a oscuras y sólo las lámparas verdes dan algo de luz. Desde la máquina de música se oye una canción: Love me Tender, de Elvis Prestley. Son las dos y cuarto de la mañana.

¿Qué está bebiendo Tony?"

: - )

----------


## nico5713

mmm alguna pista se me hace que puede ser facil o una pavada la respuesta no :Confused: 

pero no la se  :Wink1: 

jeje


pistas :Confused: por favor jajaj

----------


## Coloclom

Tony no está bebiendo. Se tomó la última cuando yo me fui. Lo sé porque él ya estaba sin pasta, pero se quedó en el bar porque apenas podía levantarse del taburete.

Quizás pase allí la noche, no habrá problema porque el camarero es amigo de su hermano

----------


## nico5713

cito:



> Tony no está bebiendo. Se tomó la última cuando yo me fui. Lo sé porque él ya estaba sin pasta, pero se quedó en el bar porque apenas podía levantarse del taburete.
> 
> Quizás pase allí la noche, no habrá problema porque el camarero es amigo de su hermano


coloclom ya lo sabias  :Confused:  o mandaste la primera que se te vino esta muy buena tu respuesta je

----------


## Coloclom

En realidad lo dije en coña, por lo que describe, parece una sidrería...

No estaría bebiendo sidra el tipo? Todos mis amigos beben sidra...

----------


## Iban

: - )

Noooooooooooooooooooopes.

Sí que está bebiendo algo.

(Sospecho que cuando lo adivinéis me vais a matar).

----------


## Ravenous

TonyCa su es? O no es?

Esto empieza a hacer honor al título del tema.

----------


## Iban

Tónica Schweppes, si.

Ravenous, gracias por tu respuesta y tus amables palabras.

----------


## nico5713

entonces sigue ravenous?? lo esperamos??

ajaj  :Smile1:

----------


## Ravenous

_Una noche de verano, Rita Rica, el detective Guardarropa, el famoso ladrón Staff Ador y la exhuberante Andresita Piñata estaban en la entrada de un hotel en Reponítica. De repente todo quedó a oscuras. Al cabo de unos segundos, se oyó el ruido de un beso y el de una bofetada. Cuando volvió la luz, la señora Rita sonrió pensando que Piñata había dado un tortazo a Staff, pues tenía un ojo morado. Andresita pensaba que Ador se había confundido y había besado a Rita. Staff pensó que Guardarropa había besado a Andresita y que ésta le había dado accidentalmente a él. Sólo el detective sabía lo que había ocurrido en realidad. ¿Puedes deducirlo?_

----------


## Jimmy MX

¿............? lo tengo en la punta de los dedos

----------


## Ming

> _Staff pensó que Guardarropa había besado a Andresita y que ésta le había dado accidentalmente a él._


"a él" se refiere a Staff, ¿no?

Bueno, ¿puede ser que Guardarropa besase a Rita y esta le diese una bofetada a Ador?
 :001 07:

----------


## Iban

Guardarropa lanza un beso al aire y le suelta un guantazo a Staff.

----------


## Iban

Cedo turno.

----------


## Ming

:o

Yo estaba llegando a la conclusión de que Coloclom le había dado un beso a Ravenous y este al ir a darle un guantazo se confundió y se lo dió a Staff.
 :Oops:

----------


## Iban

Lourdes: "_El padre de Marta es mi padre. Y mi madre es la madre de Marta. Sin embargo, Marta no es mi hermana_".

¿Qué es Lourdes?

----------


## Pulgas

¿Una niña adoptada?

----------


## Iban

No.

Donde pone "padre" y "madre", puedes utilizar indistinta y simultáneamente los conceptos "biológico" y/o "legal".

----------


## t.barrie

¿Es una mentirosa?

----------


## Iban

ES UNA MENTIROSA.

Bien, t.barrie.

El razonamiento tangencial no sólo tiene que buscar maneras de replantear los presupuestos, sino también ponerlos en duda.

----------


## t.barrie

:Yipi:  :Yipi: Vale , sigo yo:

Tengo sobre la mesa 10 montones formado por 10 monedas iguales cada uno. Uno de los montones está formado por monedas falsas, estas pesan 1g menos que las verdaderas. Sabemos que pesan las verdaderas.

Disponemos de una báscula pero solo podemos usarla una vez,solo una medición.

¿como lo haremos para descubrir que monton está formado por monedas falsas?

Un saludo.

----------


## Iban

Damos tiempo para que llegue alguien más, ¿verdad?

----------


## t.barrie

¿Ya la sabes? Si es así espera hombre , que se estruje un poquito la cabeza el resto. :Wink1:

----------


## Ming

Lo resuelvo?... O dejo que lo haga Iban?

1, 2, 3, 4 ... contando...  :302: 

Avisarme su puedo responer  :Wink1:

----------


## t.barrie

jo, ¿ tan facil es?










PD: Iban y Ming, ya podríais poner una foto vuestra en el avatar(ming pero que se aprecie). Para mi facilita un poco la comunicación el tener una foto de referencia en lugar de dibujitos. :Smile1:

----------


## Ming

:Neutral: 

Creo que puse uno parecido hace un par de "paginas"  :Wink1:

----------


## Iban

Es que me gusta el dibujito...

a ver si voy a poner una foto y se piensan que estoy postulando para la secreta.

:-)

Venga, me lo pienso.

----------


## t.barrie

> Creo que puse uno parecido hace un par de "paginas"


 


Vale, ya lo he visto :O10:  :O10: , no se me ocurre otro así que el que quiera que ponga la solución y que siga.

----------


## Ming

> Es que me gusta el dibujito...


Que más quieres que diga t.barrie si Iban lo ha dicho por mi  :302:

----------


## Iban

Ming, tu turno.

Respuesta y pregunta.

[EDITO: Además, t.barrie, te juro que soy igual al dibujo. No notarías la diferencia.]

----------


## Ming

Yo?!?!?

Pero si yo no he respondido nada!

Iban, si quieres (o cualquier otro) cedo mi turno, no se me ocurre ninguno  :Oops: 


PD. Alomejor pongo la foto que me hice el sabado con René... :P Quien sabe...  :302:

----------


## t.barrie

> Que más quieres que diga t.barrie si Iban lo ha dicho por mi


 
Haced lo que queráis, sabéis que no es obligatorio lo de la foto. Iban al menos ha dicho que se lo pensará... 

La escusa de que os gusta el dibujito no me vale :Diablo: 



Pd: da igual lo de la foto :Smile1: ,  lo único que estoy coincidiendo bastante con vosotros dos ultimamente y me gustaría al menos tener una imagen "real" de con quien estoy hablando. Pero no pasa nada.

----------


## Iban

Vale, pues atento, que la pongo un cuarto de hora, y luego la quito.

----------


## Ming

:O De verdad?!?!

No es cierto, no esta!!!  Iban... que cuarto de hora la pondrás?


Mientras esperamos la foto de Iban cuelgo uno  :Wink1: 
_En una mañana soleada, un tren Talgo partió de la estación de Zaragoza con destino a Barcelona._
_¿Quién viajará más deprisa, el tren o su sombra?_

Piensen, piensen.

----------


## Ming

He visto a Iban, he visto a Iban!!!

... y he guardado la foto :P

----------


## Iban

Ya debería estar...

----------


## Ming

Si!!!!!! :D

----------


## t.barrie

Si que te pareces al dibujito :302: . Dejalo así Iban, está mejor.


Ming ahora te toca a ti.


Pd: y ahora me voy a estudiar, que a las tres me cierran esta aula de oredenadores y no me queda otra que estudiar....

----------


## Iban

¿Y a que no hay tanta diferencia con el dubijo? : - D

Te respondo: deberían viajar a la misma velocidad, espero.

¿Quito ya la foto?

----------


## Ming

> Si que te pareces al dibujito. Dejalo así Iban, está mejor.
> 
> 
> Ming ahora te toca a ti.


:P no


Pues que quieres que te diga... en la foto esta más viejo  :302: 
Viejales!!!  :001 005: 

PD. Lo digo con cariño, eh Iban  :Wink1: 

No, no! Deja la foto!!!


Respondo: No. Uno de los dos viaja más deprisa; quiero el por qué  :Wink1:

----------


## t.barrie

Ming, puede que la sombra vaya detrás pero viajarán a la misma velocidad,¿no?

----------


## Ming

Pues... no.

 :117:  Lo he sacado de internet la verdad... y... bueno... si quereis lo retiro antes de que venga Coloclom y me eche la "bronca"  :117:

----------


## Iban

De Zaragoza a Barcelona es de Oeste a Este. Y el sol sale por el Este y se mete por el Oeste, por lo que la sombra crecerá, a medida que pase el día, y se irá alargando hacia el Este.

Es decir, la Sombra llegará antes.

[¡¡Y ahora no encuentro el dibujo para volver a ponerlo!!]

----------


## Ming

Lo has buscado por internet ¬¬

Gracias Iban, te toca  :Smile1:

----------


## Iban

No, que no lo he buscado. Si bastante liado estaba ya con lo del dibujito de marras... t.barrie, ¿te ha dado tiempo a verme? : - )

¿Me toca otra vez?

Humm... a ver qué me invento para que luego no venga Ravenous a decirme que soy retrasado...

Venga, va:

¿Dónde se esconde una oveja cuando viene el lobo?

----------


## Ming

Jajaja

Por si no le ha dado tiempo de verte  :302:

----------


## Iban

Japutaaa.....!!!!!

Quita eso, o pongo yo las tuyas recién salida de la ducha.

Humm...

Repito la pregunta, porque la había añadido al mensaje anterior editándolo:

_¿Dónde se esconde una oveja cuando viene el lobo?_

[Mira, viendo así, las dos juntas, si es que son clavadas.  :Smile1: ]

----------


## Ming

¬¬ ¿las mias recién salida de la ducha?

Ok, ok, la quito para que no te enfades...

¿Entre la lana?
La verdad es que no lo se, pero... estará tan oscuro como en la boca del lobo, eso seguro  :302: 

Ok, ok. Me voy a estudiar :(


Iban, vuelva a poner la foto!!!

----------


## nico5713

hola me re quede lejos jeje se adelantaron un poco  :Smile1:

----------


## nico5713

donde se esconde la obeja?? en el primer lugar que se le ocurre jejeje

----------


## Iban

Gññññ...

Error.

Algunas preguntas requieren investigar y buscar conocimientos que no tenemos (el pozo mexicano). Con otras hace falta buscar un plano de significado diferente al habitual (el día más corto de la semana). A veces, habrá que plantearse la idoneidad del lenguaje (el escarabajo) y en otras saber buscar las pistas falsas y los mensajes ocultos, utilizando la visión periférica (la tónica Schweppes). O incluso poner en duda la realidad que se nos presenta (Lucía la mentirosa).

¿Cuál es le método a usar aquí?

---

Lo sé: soy el hermano pequeño de Aristóteles. :-)

----------


## Ravenous

Las ovejas no se esconden. Esas si que son retrasadas. Y si lo hacen, será detrás de la lechuga...

M, ya me pasarás esa foto. Por curiosidad, más que nada. No la necesito para encontrar a Iban y sacudirle adecuadamente por spammer.

----------


## Iban

Tranquilo, que te vería venir. Sobre todo si es de noche. A no ser que lleves guantes...

No, la oveja se esconde.

----------


## Magnano

en la barriga del lobo?

----------


## nico5713

iban quiero ver tu foto  :Wink1:  jaajajajaj

no alcxanze a verla jeje

----------


## Iban

Ehhh... En la barriga del lobo acaba si no se esconde. :-) Bueno, o por lo menos, trozos de la oveja. Así que no va por ahí.

Nico, se sienteeee...

----------


## Magnano

joder, es que después del comentario de ravenous... es lo primero que se pasa por la cabeza
tambien se puede esconder detras de las orejas o de otra oveja

----------


## Iban

Tic, tac, tic, tac...

Me tengo que ir a un examen...

----------


## Magnano

1º:iban ya tengo la firma cambiada
2º: que haces con fotos de Ming recien salida de la ducha??
3º: las ovejas son salvajes o de granja?

----------


## Iban

1.- Lo he visto. Estás como una chota.
2.- 
3.- Lo mismo daría, porque la respuesta es la misma. Incluso, si quieres, te voy a dar una pista: cambia oveja por ñu, y lobo por león.

----------


## Iban

Ay, que me he olvidado la 2, qué despiste...

----------


## Magnano

puede ser que sea que no se esconda? van en manada, generalmente se sienten seguros, por lo tanto no se esconden

PD: no me has contestado la 2ª...

----------


## Iban

Es una respuesta soficientemente acertada.

La oveja se esconde en el rebaño. La mejor manera de esconderse del lobo es no llamar la atención, no destacar, no hacerse notar. Uniéndose el grupo, sus posibilidades (estadísticamente hablando) de ser atacada son tanto menores cuanto mayor sea el rebaño.

----------


## Magnano

me toca
un grupo de cientificos van al everest y investigando encuentran en una cueba a un hombre desnudo y congelado. Al bajar de la montaña afirman que es Adan, cómo lo saben?

Iban la pregunta numero dos!!! (soy un cotilla)

----------


## t.barrie

iban, ¿a ti te ha dado tiempo a guardar la foto que ha puesto Ming? Todos hablando de tu foto (que es igual que la del dibujito) y nadie pregunta por los 30 segundos que ha durado la foto de Ming...

Ah !! dcmoreno, ¿el tipo ese es adan porque no tiene ombligo? 

Si he acertado cedo el turno, que mi cabeza hoy está un poco saturada...

Un saludo.


PD: Iban tu si eres profesor,no?

----------


## Magnano

pues te recojo el turno
que vence los rios, las montañas, al fuego y al hombre mas duro del mundo?

----------


## Iban

Entro sólo para responder a t.barrie.




> iban, ¿a ti te ha dado tiempo a guardar la foto que ha puesto Ming? Todos hablando de tu foto (que es igual que la del dibujito) y nadie pregunta por los 30 segundos que ha durado la foto de Ming...


No :-( Ni me he enterado de que la había puesto. Me tendré que conformar con las de la ducha... :-)




> PD: Iban tu si eres profesor,no?


Algún día lo seré, pero todavía no. Ya habrá tiempo. ¿Por qué lo preguntas?

Y la pregunta de DC: me la llevo para pensarla. :-)

----------


## t.barrie

> . ¿Por qué lo preguntas?
> 
> :-)


Nada , en la foto tenías pinta de profe :001 302: 

Porque habías dicho que ibas a un exàmen... entonces a estudiar, que pasamos demasiado tiempo por aquí :001 005:

----------


## Iban

Serás joputa.... jejeejejeej

Me voy pitando, que llego tarde.

DC: ¿el tiempo?

----------


## Magnano

que rapidos...

----------


## Ming

:o

Eso quiere decir que le toca a Iban, ¿no?

Por cierto, yo tengo muy bien guardada la foto de Iban  :302:  Si alguien la quiere que avise  :Wink1: 
Iban, si no quieres correr peligro... (lo digo por Ravenous  :302: )... podríamos hacer negocios  :302:

----------


## Coloclom

Para quien la quiera,... no tiene más que pedirla...  :Smile1: 

http://www.sexyono.com/conoceme/r/?uid=na6654056m

----------


## Ravenous

Jamas pensé que Iban tuviera los ojos castaños...

----------


## Ming

Jajajaja  :302:

----------


## Iban

Hasta a mí me he gustado.

¡He votado sexy sí!

Me toca preguntar:

_¿Por qué la plata se oscurece?_

----------


## Ming

:S porque se oxida?

----------


## Iban

Gññññ... fallo para la robafotos.

Sigue jugando, hay miles de premios.

:p

----------


## nico5713

> Para quien la quiera,... no tiene más que pedirla... 
> 
> http://www.sexyono.com/conoceme/r/?uid=na6654056m




QUE CRACK MUCHAS GRACIIAS  queria verla jajaja

----------


## nico5713

jajaja buena broma no :Confused:

----------


## Ming

> jajaja buena broma no


 :S (me he perdido)

----------


## Iban

Mi foto que ha colgado Coloclom. :-) Que salgo arrebatadora de la muerte.

Pero no os despistéis, que esto va de plata...

----------


## Ming

> _¿Por qué la plata se oscurece?_


Porque se hace de noche?  :001 07: 

Iban, cómo te ha ido el examen?

----------


## Iban

> Porque se hace de noche?


:-) Buen intento. Pero no.




> Iban, cómo te ha ido el examen?


Excelente. ¿Cuándo te toca a ti?

----------


## nico5713

puede ser porque se relaciona con el azufre o algo asi y en contacto se oscurese :Confused: (segun el profe jeje)

----------


## Ming

Pues ya solo me quedan dos  :Smile1:  El viernes los habré acabado  :Smile1: 

Libre, como el sol cuando amanece yo ... seré libre, como el mar (8)

 :302: 

Mejor me voy ya que empiezo a desvariar.

----------


## nico5713

acerte??  :117:

----------


## Iban

Nico, exacto: la plata no se oxida.

Tanto el oro, como el platino y la plata son _metales nobles_, lo que significa que tienen poca tendencia a reaccionar con  otras sustancias, aunque eso no quiere decir que no reaccionen.

La plata no se oxida porque no reacciona con el oxígeno del aire, como le sucede, por ejemplo, al hierro.

Sin embargo, se oscurece porque reacciona con el ¡¡azufre!! que se encuentra en el aire, normalmente en forma de sulfuro de hidrógeno (este sulfuro de hidrógeno sale, por ejemplo, de los tubos de escape de los coches).

La plata, al reaccionar con el azufre, forma en su superficie _sulfuro de plata_, creando una "película" que empaña la plata y que, con el tiempo, la va oscureciendo.



Esta pregunta no tenía trampa... :-)

Nico, tu turno.

----------


## nico5713

osea es pura fisica??no o nada que ver ?? ajajaj

----------


## Iban

Pura química. :-)

Cuando quieras, tienes en tus manos el testigo de la pregunta.

----------


## nico5713

bueno aqui va la mia:


2 padres y 2 hijos se van pescar...solo sacaron 3 pescados pero con solo sacar 3  pescados pudieron repartirse uno para cada uno como lo hicieron??

----------


## nico5713

hola alguien :Confused: hola!!

jaja 

bueno piensen es facilonga jaja

----------


## t.barrie

¿Fueron a pescar el abuelo el hijo y el nieto? 

Si es así, cedo el turno...que me voy a dormir.

Un saludo

----------


## nico5713

si fueron a pescar ellos tres el que quiera seguir esta abierto el puesto  :Wink1: 

un saludo

----------


## Pulgas

Recojo el guante.
Formulo una pregunta de magia matemática (es una forma de hablar, claro).
El Mago Calixto, en su show produce bolas de esponja de la boca que va sacando, alternativamente, con ambas manos. Al terminar, la prensa le pregunta cuántas ha sacado, a lo que él responde...

_¿Qué cuántas he sacado? Mira: tantas cómo las que he sacado y la mitad de las que he sacado y la mitad de la mitad de las que he sacado, más la varita mágica, hacen 67._

*Luego, ¿Cuántas bolas sacó el mago Calixto*

----------


## Ravenous

Pues... las matemáticas me dicen que ha usado una cascarilla...

----------


## Pulgas

¡Uy! Pues casi, casi... que no, y no. Es más, podrían ser de esponja

----------


## Iban

No me salen las matemáticas...

:-(

¿67 o 76?

----------


## Ming

A mi tampoco me dan los números  :117: 

¿2? Para qué quieres más, si son de esponja...

----------


## Ravenous

Pues matemáticamente, me sale 9'428..., es decir, 9 y cascarilla. Qué me estoy saltando...?

----------


## Pulgas

Ni 67, ni 76 (pero, matemáticamente, casi, casi).
Ni tampoco 2, aunque casi te quemas. (je, je).

Edito porque no había entrado el mensaje de Ravenous cuando escribía la contestación. Te saltas el pensamiento lateral, que tanto cita el amigo Iban.

----------


## Iban

¡¡¡¡88!!!!

Jajajaja... Pulgas, ¿tanta hambre tenías como para comerte una coma, o es que nos querías hacer trampitas?

----------


## Pulgas

¡Que no, que no Iban, que no va por ahí! ¡Frío, frío!
(Voz de mentalista) Piensa, piensa, piensa...

(Voz perversa) Mira, hombre, este lo estoy disfrutando (ja, ja -voz malvada-)

----------


## nico5713

mmm ni idea jaja,.... saco 264 bolas :Confused: ?

----------


## Ming

A ver... que saque las que quiera que siempre serán dos o una (una por mano)... a no ser que tenga la boca muy grande y consiga sacar 3 bolas a la vez  :117: 

¿Que cuantas bolas sacó? Pues de una en una  :Smile1:

----------


## t.barrie

nada.. no he dicho nada.

----------


## nico5713

podria ser como dice ming!

----------


## Iban

No has sacado ninguna, Pulgas, no nos engañes.

[Edito, porque se me ha adelantado t.barrie, que no se ha dejado engañar por las ilusiones ópticas de un mago...]

----------


## Pulgas

Damas y caballeros... Con el estómago repleto anuncio que la ganadora es... *¡¡¡Ming!!!* (aunque lo dijera con todo el escepticismo del mundo). :O15: 

Analicemos:
*Pregunta:*
_El Mago Calixto, en su show produce bolas de esponja de la boca que va sacando, alternativamente, con ambas manos. Al terminar, la prensa le pregunta cuántas ha sacado, a lo que él responde...
¿Qué cuántas he sacado? Mira: tantas cómo las que he sacado y la mitad de las que he sacado y la mitad de la mitad de las que he sacado, más la varita mágica, hacen 67.
Luego, ¿Cuántas bolas sacó el mago Calixto?_

Puesto que dice que produce bolas de esponja de la boca y las saca alternativamente con ambas manos, necesita, como en todas las producciones de ese tipo, TRES. No alclaro más la respuesta por eso de no dar pistas mágicas. Pero vamos, Calixto es todo un _Bill Abbott_ ejecutando el "The Sponge Snack".

En cualquier caso, y para los que se fueron al ejercicio de las matemáticas, no sigáis por ahí: Calixo a la prensa le dijo cualquier bobada porque, de lo contrario, nuestro compañero Sergio González se le habría tirado a la yugular por desvelar secretos mágicos. :He:  (dicho sin mala fe y con todo el ánimo de bromear del mundo, conste). Voluntariamente busqué una combinación que no tiene respuesta.

En fin, antes de que me linchéis... ¡Que continúe el juego! Ming, tu turno.

----------


## Iban

: - D

Una buena lección, Pulgas.

----------


## Pulgas

Iban, me lo he pasado bien, porque la base está sacada de una pregunta real de internet a la que le cambié todos los datos. Supuse que alguien picaría y que se volvería loco haciendo cuentas, con lo que se alargaba más el juego. Es que ayer parecía una carrera de velocidad... Y, encima, me la perdí.

----------


## Ming

:Smile1: 

He ganado y no se como  :302: 
Pulgas, ¿qué he ganado?

Cedo mi turno.


PD. ¡A la yogular!  :302: 
Ok, ya, se me ha pasado  :Oops:

----------


## Pulgas

Ming, has ganado una botellade lejía, vacía y sin tapón (que no está nada mal) :Mdr:

----------


## Ming

mmmm... ok  :Smile1: 

Mientras me la traigas tu  :302: 
Vente con algo para hacer magia, eh. Si es así te cambio el poder ver el juego por la botella de lejía.
¿Hecho?

Ok, ok. Una cervecita también  :Wink1: 

PD. El tapón me lo quedo  :302:

----------


## Pulgas

Lo siento, Ming, el tapón no va incluído en el premio.

Aquí os dejo uno sencillito, para que no digáis. No tiene nada que ver con la magia, aunque lo he sacado de uno de los libros de mi biblioteca: _La magia de los números_, de *Who?* (Os lo recomiendo).

*El reloj de mi casa necesita seis segundos para tocar las seis. ¿Cuánto tiempo necesita para dar las campanadas de las doce?*

Facil, ¿no?

----------


## Magnano

pulgas no tiene nada que hacerte pensar, es pura matematica..., esfuerzate un poco mas

----------


## Ravenous

Hombre, desde que dan las seis, pues seis horas.

----------


## Pulgas

Va más en la línea de lo que dice dcmoreno, aunque me gustó poco su respuesta (lo reconozco, me ha sonado un pelín borde).  :07: 

Lo que he conseguido con la pregunta (o lo que quería conseguir) lo tengo claro:
Primero: si le haces esta pregunta de manera oral a varias personas, incosncientemente la mayoría de ellas darán una respuesta incorrecta. Me lo he pasado muy bien con ella jugando a plantearla (prueba y verás).
Segundo, me ha servido para presentar un libro de magia (aunque estemos en cambalache sigue siendo un foro de magia). El libro me parece bueno, por eso lo recomiendo.
Tercero, falta hacer la operación matemática. También podías haberte esforzado y realizarla. Habrías quedado mejor.  :Wink1:

----------


## Iban

O lo que dice Ravenous, seis horas y seis segundos, o...

(6/5)*11 = 66/5 = 13,2 segundos.

:-)

----------


## Pulgas

Todo tuyo  :Glasses:

----------


## Iban

¿La primera, o la segunda opción es la buena?

----------


## Ming

Supongo que la segunda, sino no sería tuyo  :Wink1: 

Cedo mi turno  :302:

----------


## Iban

Bueno, pues vamos allá. Ahora toca una de literatura:

_Un niño vive en una familia de touaregs, en medio del Sahara. Frente a la oposición de toda la tribu decide ir a El Cairo a estudiar, porque está obsesionado con la ciencia y lo que podría ayudar a su pueblo si tuviese conocimientos como hacer pozos, usar espejos, etc. En El Cairo vive mil peripecias para comer, hace amigos, los pierde, roba, pero poco a poco va aprendiendo. Consigue que un gran maestro le tome de aprendiz, y éste le enseña todo lo que sabe. Enamorado de la hija de un sultán, entra como tutor de ella en su casa. Con el paso del tiempo se gana la confianzsa del sultán y a debido a sus conocimentos y consejos, acaba convirtiéndose en su mano derecha. Tras varios años, y ya mayor, decide volver al Sahara con su pueblo. Cuando llega, empieza a hacer mil planes para cambiar su forma de vivir y mejorarla. Pero una noche, los ancianos fdel pueblo se reunen y lo matan en secreto._

¿Quién escribió esta historia?

----------


## Ravenous

A lo mejor es que estoy un poco espeso con tanto estudio, pero no entiendo la operación. ¿Algún alma caritativa podría explicarmela? Porque mi primera opción era 12 segundos, pero con eso de que las preguntas van con trampa...
En fin, que no entiendo la respuesta.

----------


## Iban

vale, yo te digo lo que había pensado, a cambio de que no me fulmines por spammer.

Primero, un dibujo: cada X es una campanada:

X.....X.....X.....X.....X.....X

Es decir, a las seis, son seis campanadas, pero cinco intervalos de tiempo desde la primera hasta la última. Así que el tiempo que tarda en dar las campanadas, se mide desde que suena la primera, hasta que suena la última: 6 segundos para cinco intervalos entre campanadas. Cada intervalo: 6/5 de segundo.

A las doce, sonarán doce campanadas, con once intervalos de tiempo entre las campanadas (cada intervalo, de 6/5 de segundo; lo que duran los puntitos entre las X):

X.....X.....X.....X.....X.....X.....X.....X.....X.  ....X.....X.....X

así que desde que empieza a sonar la primera campanada de las doce, hasta que suena la última, pasan:

11 x 6/5 = 13,2 segundos.

¿Y quién escribió la historia del niño que se va del Sahara a El cairo? :-)

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Vazquez Me Lo Figuro?

----------


## Iban

Figueroa?

:-)

Tuareg. Pero no, también acaba mal la historia, pero no es él.

Va una pista gratis: el escritor aún vive.

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Paulo cojelo? el del alquimista, vamos...

----------


## Iban

No, no es Paulo, pero estás usando el método adecuado: por prueba y error.

Cada fallo, una pista.

Es español.

----------


## nico5713

el que lo mato :Confused: ( cualqiera  :Wink1:  )

necesito mas pistas jeje

----------


## Iban

El que lo escribió. :-)

¿Otra pista? Es muy muy reciente. Así que es probable que no lo conozcáis. Lo mejor es ir probando, y estrechando el círculo.

O... coger un atajo e ir en dirección contraria. Cualquiera de los dos caminos llevará a la misma solución.

----------


## nico5713

un anonimo??

----------


## Fran Gomez

> ¿Quién escribió esta historia?


Quiza de tan obvio es absurdo pero.. ¿tu?  :Sarcastic:

----------


## nico5713

ajajaja no pense en eso puede ser

----------


## Iban

Raticus, la has clavado: yo mismo he escrito esa historia ayer a las 21:42.

¿A que estamos todos de acuerdo? :-)

Rati, ahora quédate por aquí, que te toca hacer la pregunta...

----------


## Ravenous

Pues menos mal, porque estaba a punto de banearte por spammear con preguntas de trivial en un post de acertijos...  :Mad1:

----------


## Fran Gomez

Ahi va un estrujasesos:
_
Marcelino tiene cuatro bombonas que tiene que subir a la casa de Maria Antonia. Una de ellas le lleva 1, otra 2, otra 5 y la ultima 10 segundos de desplazamiento. Maria Antonia, como es una cachonda, le  propone que las lleve de dos en dos y que cuando vuelva a por otras tenga que bajar de nuevo  una de las que ya ha subido. La cuestion es que si lleva la de 10 y la de 5, por ejemplo, el tiempo total que le lleve subirlas es el de la que mas tiempo requiera, osease 10. Ademas, Maria Antonia, nos dice que si tardamos 17 segundos en subir las cuatro bombonas le dara una genesora propina. Juan consigue esa propina. 
¿Como lo hace?_

----------


## Iban

Me pones en un dilema. Porque si escribo acertijos típicos, lo más seguro es que todas las respuestas estén en Internet; y en vez de pensar, bastará con buscar. Y si me los invento, rozo la ilegalidad y me rondas con la mano en la guadaña.

Hhhmm... Dudo, luego callo; como decía la mujer de Descartes.

----------


## Iban

Raticus, pregunta: En el último viaje, cuando sube dos (las dos que le queden), ¿tiene que volver a bajar una?

----------


## Fran Gomez

No, una  vez se suben las 2 ultimas no es necesario bajar ninguna. Maria Antonia es una cachonda, pero tampoco como para hacer entrar en un bucle infinito al pobre repartidor.

----------


## Ravenous

10+2--> 10s
baja la 2
5+2 --> 5s
baja la 2
2+1 --> 2s

total 17 s

O hay que contar también el tiempo de bajada?

----------


## Fran Gomez

> O hay que contar también el tiempo de bajada?


Si, el tiempo de bajada tambien cuenta.

----------


## Iban

ABAJO .......... sube ....... baja ......... ARRIBA ........... (tiempo) .......... *[Tiempo total acumulado]*

1,2,5,10 ..................................................  .............................
......................1+2 (2) ......1 (1).............................................
..................................................  ..........2 ..................................................  ..... *[3]*
1,5,10............................................  .......................................
..................... 5+10 (10) .. 2 (2) ..........................................
..................................................  .......5,10 .............................................. *[12+3=15]*
1,2 ..................................................  ......................................
.........................1+2 (2) ..................................................  .....
..................................................  ....1,2,5,10 ........................................... *[2+15=17]*

----

Me tengo que ir a un examen, si a alguien no le apetece esperar hasta las nueve o así que volveré, cedo turno.

----------


## Fran Gomez

Eeefectivamente Iban.  :001 005:

----------


## nico5713

me perdi de algo :Confused: 
jaja

----------


## nico5713

iban creo que sigues tu!
 :Smile1:   me gustan las preguntas de iban jaja

----------


## Ming

¡¿Por?! :S

----------


## nico5713

> ¡¿Por?! :S




va para mi la pregunta ming??

----------


## Ming

Para Nico:
Si, claro, para quien iba a ir.

----------


## nico5713

a bueno jajaja 

es porque van con trampa y tienes que buscarle la vuelta la mayoria son divertidas....

----------


## Iban

¿Qué es "Un, dos, tres, cuatro... noventa y ocho, noventa y nueve, ¡cloc! Un, dos, tres, cuatro... noventa y ocho, noventa y nueve, ¡cloc! Un, dos..."?

:-)

----------


## Ming

Pues...
Que salta  :Wink1: 
Un bucle!


while (x==11) //hecho imposible
{
. if (x<10) {cout << x; x++;}
. else{cout << "¡cloc!"; x=1;}
}

Si quereis me lo curro un poco (faltaría, como mínimo, poner el principio y el final)... pero me ha parecido absurdo  :Oops: 

PD. ... ¿esto funcionaría?  :117: 


---------

Ya esta!!! Un viejo contando hasta 99, le da a un objeto que suene "¡cloc!" y vuelve a empezar  :Smile1:

----------


## Ravenous

Sigh...

Un ciempies con una pata de palo.

Ahora cuenta el de Mistetas...


Edito:




> Ya esta!!! Un viejo contando hasta 99, le da a un objeto que suene "¡cloc!" y vuelve a empezar


Ming, te confundes con Perdidos, y además ,contaban hasta 108 antes de volver a empezar.

----------


## Iban

El de mistetas no me lo sé. Pero me sé uno de un inglés un francés y un español.

Dale.

(Ming, lo del examen te ha sentado muy mal, ¿eh?).

----------


## Ravenous

Me duele un poco soltar este, porque es lo mejor que he visto nunca, y me fastidia que quede por ahí suelto.Por ello, pido dos cosas:

1- que no os molesteis si, cuando se resuelva, borro la respuesta correcta.
2- que no responda nadie que lo conozca, porque perderá la gracia enseguida.


Dicho esto, lo suelto:

Entra un pareja en un restaurante, se sientan a la mesa, y les traen la carta. Piden gaviota para comer. Cuando se la traen, el hombre corta un trozo y se lo come. Acto seguido, levanta la vista hacia su acompañante femenina y dice: "tu mataste a mi esposa"
¿Qué está pasando aquí?

----------


## Magnano

yo me lo se!
(me lo ha chivado un pajarito)

----------


## sergiomc

nano, mido 1,83 cms... de pajarillo nada! xD

----------


## Ming

Te lo ha chivado una gaviota?

----------


## Iban

A mí no me preguntéis. Conozco el asunto. :-(

----------


## Ming

:S Su esposa era una sardina?

Socorro! Voy perdida... Pero tiene algo que ver que pidan gaviota? ... y quien c*** pide gaviota!?!?

----------


## Ravenous

Si, tiene mucho que ver que pidan gaviota.

Y son humanos, los tres (el hombre la mujer y la muerta).

No pongas cara triste, Iban, piensa en lo bien que nos lo vamos a pasar mientras estos se devanan los sesos...

----------


## Iban

Vale, Ming, lo que pasa es que Ravenous es un poco joputilla, y no te ha explicdo las normas del juego. Lo que te ha contado es la punta del iceberg del juego. Ahora tienes que empezar a hacer preguntas, que Rav te contestará con escuetos "SI" o "NO", y tú tendrás que desentrañar la trama hasta dar con la solución. Quiero decir: que todavía te faltan muchíiiiisimos datos. Pero los tienes que buscqar tú,como la caza del tesoro.

Bueno, y digo "tu", pero eso vale para cualquiera que esté participando.

Y ahora me siento en este rincón, y a disfrutar.

---

¿Qué tal el examen?

----------


## nico5713

puede ser que la gaviota estaba envenenada??mas pistas   :Wink1: 

jaja

----------


## Iban

Jajajaja... No funciona exactamente así, Nico. Primero tenéis que intentar "reconstruir" la trama, no ir directamente a buscar una solución. Preguntas como ¿Habían estado antes en ese restaurante? ¿El marido le era infiel? Cosas así a las que Raveous os vaya contestando SI o NO. Y cuano tengáis claro lo que ha pasado, ¡zapa! a por la solución.

:-)

----------


## nico5713

a bueno ire por ese camino 
a quien mira el  hombre cuando come un bocado de comida :Confused:   a la gaviota o a la amante :Confused: (amante socio algo por el estilo)

----------


## Jimmy MX

Yo lo conocia como un ciego que entra en un restaurante, pero bueno creo que es lo mismo. 
Tambien lo se

----------


## Ming

Ok  :Neutral: 

Rav ( :302:  Iban, con eso te has jugado mucho)... mmm...
¿Conocía uno de los tres al cocinero? Si es así; Cuál.

¿Voy a tener ganas de matar a Ravenous cuando lo adivinemos?

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo también me lo sé. Un clásico. Y también creía que era con un ciego.

Da igual. Preguntad, preguntad...  :302:

----------


## Pulgas

Pregunta tonta (yo no me lo sé). En el restaurante ¿de verdad le sirven gaviota?

----------


## Magnano

si, le sirven gaviota

----------


## Pulgas

Entonces, aquí va una respuesta un tanto fantasiosa.
La acompañante y la fallecida eran amigas. Un día saliero juntas a cazar. La esposa del protagonista murió durante la cacería. Ella lo atribuyó a un accidente al cobrarse una pieza (una gaviota). La esposa -dijo- se había despeñado.
Todos dieron por verdadera la explicación.
El hombre y la mujer, como homenaje a la muerta, se comieron la gaviota que había ocasionado el fallecimiento de la esposa.
Un tiempo después, al descubrir que lo que comió entonces no era gaviota, sino pavo (por ejemplo), tuvo la certeza de que todo era mentira: la mujer había asesinado a la esposa y se había inventado toda esta historia.

----------


## Magnano

vas bien pulgas, pero no es correcto

----------


## Ravenous

Oye, que cualquiera que lo sepa puede responder a las preguntas de los demás con si o no.

(no dije nada de hacer preguntas porque un cabroncete. Y en realidad, todos los datos revelantes está dados, todo lo demás es dar palos de ciego)

No tiene que ver con el cocinero.
Evidentemente, mira a la mujer, a la gaviota no tiene mucho que mirarle...

----------


## Iban

Juas, yo tengo difícil contestar a las preguntas, porque mi protagonista se suicidaba al probar la sopa. Así que no tengo claro qué otros puntos de la historia son diferentes, y lo más probable es que ande metiendo pata tras pata.

----------


## Pulgas

No sé si se podrá responder a esta pregunta, pero ¿Cómo y dónde se conocieron el hombre y la acompañante del restaurante?

----------


## Fran Gomez

Veamos..
Una pareja en un restaurante y uno de ellos dice 'Tu has matado a mi esposa' puede tener multiples razones. Entonces supongo que el mordisco que le pega a la gaviota antes de hacer la sentencia es relevante.. porque si no podria ser cualquier cosa. 

Entonces yo creo que la pregunta seria.. ¿Que puede hacer a alguien llegar a la conclusion de que la mujer que tiene enfrente mato a su esposa solo despues de pedir una gaviota y darle un mordisco?

Ni idea  :07:

----------


## Ming

:S Que ha encontrado una bala?!

----------


## Iban

Jajajaja.. una oveja que bala. No señorita.

Pulgas, Raticus, sólo podéis hacer respuestas que se par responderan con un SI o un NO.

----------


## Ravenous

> No sé si se podrá responder a esta pregunta, pero ¿Cómo y dónde se conocieron el hombre y la acompañante del restaurante?


Es indiferente, lo único relevante es que ya se conocían cuando murio la esposa.

----------


## Pulgas

Vale, entonces otra pregunta para tener las mismas oportunidades que el marido. ¿En qué circunstancias muere la esposa? Creo que sí es un dato relevante que, sin duda, conoce el hombre y que le ayuda a llegar a la conclusión de que su acompañante es la asesina.
Claro, que no sé si es dar demasiadas pistas.

----------


## Fran Gomez

¿Realmente la acompañante mato a su esposa? 
Y si es que si, ¿habia gaviotas en el lugar donde la mato?

----------


## Pulgas

Hasta donde yo llego, Raticus (y estoy bastante perdido), SÍ a las dos preguntas. Tenía que haber gaviotas o no sería relevante. Y sí mató a la esposa o no habría caso. Pero esas son mis elucubraciones.
¡Te odio, Ravenous! ¡Qué mañana me estás dando! No paro de darle vueltas al coco.

----------


## Ming

Jajaja. Ya somos dos Pulgas  :302:  Y yo mañana tengo el último examen!!!
Ravenous como lo suspenda será culpa tuya!!!

----------


## nico5713

la acompañante era intima con el hombre que come gaviota??

----------


## Ravenous

> Ravenous como lo suspenda será culpa tuya!!!


No te preocupes, te daré un carnet de socia....






> ¿En qué circunstancias muere la esposa?


Eso es parte de lo que tienes que adivinar.

Preguntas de si, no o indiferente.

----------


## Ravenous

> la acompañante era intima con el hombre que come gaviota??


Si, los tres se conocían de antes, y no vas a cenar con alguien que apenas conoces...

----------


## nico5713

cuando el hombre dice tu mataste a mi esposa mira a la gaviota?? porque puede que este envenenada o ib acompaniado por alguien que no era su esposa  :Confused:   jaja

----------


## Magnano

no, el hombre prueba la gaviota. Mira a la mujer y le suelta lo de que ella mato a su esposa

----------


## Ming

> Si, los tres se conocían de antes, y no vas a cenar con alguien que apenas conoces...


¿A no?  :07: 

Bueno, ya lo tengo.
La mujer hipnotizó a la muerta para que creiese que era una gaviota y la muy tonta se tiró por un acantilado creiendo que saldría volando.
(No calculó el aterrizaje, por supuesto)

Ok  :O15:  Pregunta:
¿Estan los tres (o parte) en esa misma mesa en el momento que el hombre le dice a la otra que ella la mató?

----------


## Magnano

> ¡¡¡¿himnotizó?!!!!


después a mi me falta la v...



> ¿Estan los tres (o parte) en esa misma mesa en el momento que el hombre le dice a la otra que ella la mató?


no pillo esto último

----------


## Ravenous

Entra *una pareja* en un restaurante, *se sientan* a la mesa, y les traen la carta. Piden gaviota para comer. Cuando se la traen, el hombre corta un trozo y se lo come. Acto seguido, levanta la vista hacia su acompañante femenina y dice: "tu mataste a mi esposa"
¿Qué está pasando aquí?



Solo están ellos dos. Y están en un restaurante corriente (al menos, todo lo corriente que puede ser un restaurante donde te sirven gaviota). No es de buena educación desenterrar cadáveres, ni tampoco ponerlo en la mesa de un resturante.

Está el viudo, la amiga de la pareja, y la gaviota al horno (o al pilpil, como os guste). E independientemente, quien quiera que trabaje o coma en el restaurante.

----------


## Ming

Y si la gaviota es comió a la mujer?!  :117: 

Dani, muy buena, que daño a la vista  :302:

----------


## Magnano

la gaviota no se comió a la mujer, ya sería demasiada casualidad no?

----------


## Ming

Ok.

Ravenous contesta por puntos, por favor:
1. La mujer murió:
  1.1. Ahogada.
  1.2. Ahorcada.
  1.3. Apuñalada.
  1.4. Por un disparo.
  1.5. Muerte casi natural.
  1.6. Otros.

2. El señor viste:
  2.1. Con traje.
  2.2. Tejanos y camiseta.
  2.3. Bañador.

3. La mujer lleva:
  3.1. Minifalda.
  3.2. Un anillo.
  3.3. Un collar.

 :302:

----------


## Magnano

1. no se sabe
2. indiferente  (para mi con un bañador de natación soincronizada con un gorro de vaquero)
3. indiferente  (para mi va en tanga y sus tallas son 90-60-90)

----------


## Iban

Uy, mirad... una pinza caminando por aquí... ¿a quién se le ha ido?

----------


## Ming

> Uy, mirad... una pinza caminando por aquí... ¿a quién se le ha ido?


¿A Dani?
 :Confused: 

¡¡¡Pero como ha muerto la mujer!!!  :001 07: 

Pulgas... adivinalo por favor.

----------


## pedroborgo

puede ser que los 3 fueron naufragos de una isla y la mujer con la que fue al restaurante dijo que iba a cocinar una sopa de gaviota, pero en vez de cocinar la gaviota cocino a la mujer del hombre.
Por eso, al probar la sopa en el restaurant no tenia el mismo sabor y alli fue donde se dio cuenta de la verdad.

no se si me entienden...
Si no entienden lo explico mejor

----------


## t.barrie

Mira que está dando juego el tema de la gaviota , yo no voy a decir nada, pues ya lo he oido.Como decía Eidan, es un clasico, aunque la versión que me llegó a mi también es la del ciego que se pega el tiro al probar la gaviota. 

Seguid probando chicos, Ming no se te caiga ninguna pinza. Hay un par de preguntas que no habéis hecho aún que os aclararían mucho...




Por ejemplo:


Ya ..que no, que sigamos con el tema no hay más pistas de momento...



*Edito: había escrito esto antes del mensaje de Pedroborgo. Ravenous, Iban ¿acertó Pedro? Igual se ha confundido de acertijo, de donde saca lo del naufragio? ¿lo de la Isla?*

----------


## nico5713

si pedro se entiende perfecto

----------


## Pulgas

Pulgas al rescate, aunque, me temo, con error.

*¿Qué veo*
1.- Como el eje es una gaviota, estamos en algún lugar cercano al mar o rodeados por el mar (puerto, playa, acantilado, isla, barco...)
2.- El hombre había comido gaviota antes, pero no era el mismo sabor que el de ahora.
3.- Voluntaria o inconscientemente la mujer mata a la esposa.
4.- El hombre lo sabe en ese momento o lo sabía antes y ahora sólo lo reafirma.

*Soluciones*
La primera que se me ocurrió fue la del acantilado, pero me dijisteis que no (aunque un alma caritativa me dijo que andaba cerca: gracias por la pista)

La segunda fue acudir al pensamiento lateral (pero no va con el estilo de Ravenous, y se aleja de los supuestos que he anotado arriba. Además, no me encaja de forma lógica la gaviota. A pesar de ello la pongo aquí.
*Tú mataste a mi mujer. Y ambos rieron, brindaron con champagne y se besaron con pasión. El crimen había sido perfecto y ahora disfrutarían, juntos, para siempre*. No me cuadra, pero la anoto por si acaso.

Tercera.
*Los tres viajan en un barco. al más puro estilo de "Los pájaros" las gaviotas atacan a los pasajeros. La mujer, asustada, huye y cierra la puerta. La esposa queda fuera y es muerta por las gaviotas, pero no hay reproches, el miedo no le dejó reaccionar de otra manera. Por eso el marido sigue siendo su amigo y quedan, de vez en cuando. El le da ánimos y la tranquiliza.*

Tampoco termina de convencerme mucho, pero es lo que ha dado de sí este torpe cerebro.

¿Qué me contáis?

----------


## Ming

mmm... pues que quieres que te diga  :Neutral:  me convence más la de Pedro.

----------


## Fran Gomez

> 4.- El hombre lo sabe en ese momento o lo sabía antes y ahora sólo lo reafirma.


¿Que dato le pudo aportar a ese hombre pedir una gaviota y comerla? ¿El sabor de la gaviota? Eso implicaria que la muerte de su esposa tiene que ver con el sabor de una gaviota. (¿?)

¿Quiza la acompañante es una canibal que cocino a su mujer e invito al hombre a cenarsela y, ante la pregunta del hombre de que tipo de carne estaban comiendo, le respondio un animal no tipicamente comestible para que el posible sabor-raro de la carne no fuese sospechoso? ¿Quiza el hombre albergaba una ligera duda sobre ese dia pero un dia, en cuanto se entero que en un restaurante servian gaviota invito a su acompañante para darle una sorpresa?  No se.. 

Pregunta: ¿Alguno de los dos, o los dos, se han comido a su esposa?

----------


## Ravenous

¡¡¡¡¡PREMIO!!!!


Jo, qué poco ha durado...
Y parece que Pedro acierta antes que Ráticus. Aunque por la respuesta que da, tiene pinta de que ya lo conocía... :Mad1:

----------


## nico5713

por fin fue larga porque duro mas que las anteriores(para mi no se ustedes)

sigue raticus??

----------


## Fran Gomez

¿Quien ha acertado?

----------


## Iban

Para mí que pedrito se la sabía... Que esto no lo adivina ni Dios bendito así a bocajarro.

t.barrie: yo sí me lo sabía así. El protagonista no era ciego, pero naufragaban él, su hermano y un amigo. No tienen nada para comer, y se van debilitando más y más. Él está contiunamente febril, y su hermano muy débil. pero en esto el amigo le empieza a alimentar con sopa de gaviota y sobreviven. Cuando pregunta por su hermano, le dice que ha muerto. Y años, después, prueba la sopa de gaviota, ve que sabe distinto, se da cuenta de que se ha zampado a su hermano, va al baño, y se suicida. En la estructura, la historia es similar, cambiándole la carcasa externa. Pero igual Ravenous debería darnos la versión correcta según la fforma planteada aquí.

----------


## t.barrie

Si si, me había liado yo....


Si era esta la historia. Yo la había oido igual. :302:

----------


## Ravenous

Como he editado, a falta de que Pedro diga si la sabía de antes o no, gana él.

Tras un naufragio, en el que solo sobreviven el matrimonio y la amiga, llega un momento en el que dicha amiga, por cuestiones que no nos incumben, pero que nos indican un deseo amoroso ahacia el hombre, la amiga mata a la esposa, y puesto que no hay nada que comer, se la cocina y la reparte entre ambos, tras contar alguna trágica historia de un accidente sufrido por la esposa, seguramente en el mar al no haber cadaver. Evidentemente, le dice que la comida es gaviota.
Al comer en el restaurante, el hombre descubre a qué sabe la gaviota en realidad, y por comparación, deduce que lo que comió tras el naufragio no fue gaviota, y no hay muchas razones para decirle a alguien que está comiendo gaviota cuando en realidad es otra cosa. Ergo, blanco y en botella.

----------


## Ming

:117:  ¿Entonces le toca a Pedro decir el siguiente?

----------


## Iban

No lo sé, ¡pero le toca a alguien!

----------


## Magnano

bueno pues como no se decide nadie... dejo uno por si las moscas

esto es un hombre que viendo las noticias de última hora ve un accidente donde han muerto 700 personas, acto seguido el hombre apaga la tele, va al piso de arriba, enciende la luz y se suicida
la pregunta del millón: ¿Por qué?

----------


## Iban

¿Él es el diseñador, bien sea de la autopista, bien del avión?

----------


## Ming

Para gastar electricidad!?!

Por qué encende la luz?!?!  :117: 


O mecanico  :Wink1:

----------


## Magnano

ninguna es acertada

----------


## Iban

Los 700 eran parientes suyos. :-) 

¿Esto también funciona con el método de las preguntas, o tenemos toda la información necesaria?


¿Los 700 menos su suegra?

----------


## Magnano

con el mismo sistema que ravenous
su suegra no muere pero tampoco es por eso  jajajaja

----------


## Iban

¿Esperaba consecuencias contra su integridad física por culpa del accidente?

¿Había tenido alguna responsabilidad en el accidente? 

¿Podría haberse suicidado igualmente sin encender la luz? 

¿Conocía a alguno de los 700?

¿Temía que el accidente se pudiese producir?

¿Se llamaba Joshua Pulepotinaikos?

----------


## Magnano

1- no
2- si
3- poder puede
4- es indiferente
5- es probable pero no importa
6- siempre hay riesgo de que haya un accidente, hasta en el lavabo de tu casa!
7- si no recuerdo mal se llamaba Estereliolodotupos Clavaregante Simplantozondo

----------


## Iban

Ah no. Entonces no es el que yo digo. Con ese nombre no me suena. :-p

¿Es un accidente de avión, de barco, de carretera?

----------


## Ravenous

Yo no daría respuesta a esa pregunta, forastero. :Diablo: 

Supongo que como lo sé no puedo decirlo... sino se acaba la diversión, y a este ritmo, los enigmas.

----------


## Magnano

me quedo con el aviso del mod, no sabe no contesta

----------


## sergiomc

xDDDD nano tio! ese acertijo salia en un episodio de 7 vidas! (de la segunda temporada, por si alguien se aburre..)

Oro parece, plata no es... que es?? xDD

Saludos

----------


## Pulgas

Lo único que se me ocurre, por ahora, es que supiese que el accidente, de un momento a otro, le iba a afectar también a él y que, de no suicidarse, la muerte sería inevitable y dolorosa. Por ejemplo, un escape radioactivo por una accidente en una central nuclear cerca de su casa.

----------


## Pulgas

¡Espera, creo que ya lo tengo!
En mi anterior respuesta no había tenido en cuenta el dato de "enciende la luz".
El suicida era un farero. El accidente es en el mar porque él no había encendido el faro. Se suicida por remordimiento.

----------


## Ravenous

Tenemos ganador!!!

----------


## nico5713

pulgas eres un crack  :Smile1:  jajaj que mente

un saludo

y te esperamos  :Wink1:

----------


## Ming

:117:  Es alucinante la mente de Pulgas.

Te toca  :Smile1:

----------


## Pulgas

Siempre me han dicho que yo de-mente, mucho.
Gracias.

Uno no muy complicado, pero algo más largo de lo normal. A ver si conseguimos que dure un poco y a ver si os gusta.
Me lo he inventado y va de magia...

Las 10 hacen una respuesta.
La primera es la primera del uno de 52.
La segunda es la primera de la Svengalí española.
La tercera es la primera de la más trampos.
La cuarta está al final y al principio de la tercera.
La quinta es la primera de la que se puede encontrar hasta en los estancos.
La sexta es la primera de la que adivina el futuro.
La séptima es la cuarta.
La octava es la mezcla que reza.
La novena es la primera de la que se empeña en subir y subir.
La décima es la primera de la nuestra, la que baila la jota.

Preguntas: *¿Cuáles son esas diez y a quién están llamando?*

----------


## Coloclom

as de trébol?

----------


## Pulgas

¡Correcto!
Ahora sólo falta acertar las otras nueve y a quién están llamando (soy malvado, je, je)

----------


## Coloclom

Las 10 hacen una respuesta.


La primera es la primera del uno de 52. A, de as

La segunda es la primera de la Svengalí española. S, de Svengali

La tercera es la primera de la más trampos. D, de direction (Miss)

La cuarta está al final y al principio de la tercera. ¿?

La quinta es la primera de la que se puede encontrar hasta en los estancos. T, (Simbolo de los estancos)

La sexta es la primera de la que adivina el futuro. ¿?

La séptima es la cuarta. E, En la frase "as de trébol" la e va en cuarta y séptima posición

La octava es la mezcla que reza. ¿?

La novena es la primera de la que se empeña en subir y subir. O, por su forma de burbuja

La décima es la primera de la nuestra, la que baila la jota. ¿?

Yo pensaba que los tiros iban por dónde yo fui, y lo fui descifrando de la manera que acabo de escribir. Ya veo que estaba bien equivocado. Yo creí que cuando decías la "primera" te referías a la primera letra de la palabra a descifrar, para luego con todas formar otra

----------


## Pulgas

Das en el clavo en lo que se refiere al concepto, per fallas en las respuestas. es que soy un pelín rebuscado (a ver si conseguimos que una pregunta dure los dos días).
Venga chicos, ¿dónde estáis los demás?
Para facilitar las cosas:
Coloclom ha acertado sólo la primera: el As. Y de casualidad la letra (no la contestación) de la séptima.

*Pista: pensad en lenguaje cartomágico*

----------


## nico5713

La sexta es la primera de la que adivina el futuro.carta prediccion??

va por ese lado o no !??

jaja
 :Wink1:

----------


## Pulgas

Frío, frío.

----------


## nico5713

pero de que se trata el juego de cartas  :Confused:  de tecnicas efectos etc  :Confused:  o que  :Confused: 

jeej

un saludo  :Smile1:

----------


## Pulgas

Si adivinas las diez preguntas, con la primera letra de cada contestación obtendrás el nombre de un mago.
*Pista: Varias de las preguntas se refieren a barajas*
Y no digo más, que si no es demasiado fácil (je, je)

----------


## Coloclom

A R _ _ F _ E _ _ _
¿?

----------


## Pulgas

Vas progresando, pero la F no es correcta. Supongo, que Fournier es tu respuesta, pero no es esa (esta iba con trampa. En realidad es más _normal_.
¿Te aventuras a dar las otras contestaciones acertadas?

----------


## Fran Gomez

AR__BPE_A_  ¿?

----------


## Pulgas

Vale, has acertado la penúltima "A", pero, para evitar que se convierta en un pruebo y a ver qué me dicen (Je,je, no digo que lo estéis haciendo), sólo contestaré si me dais la respuesta a la pregunta (por ejemplo, como hizo Colo: la primera es la "A" de As. Así vemos qué tal van los tiros.
Recapitulo:
Hasta ahora va bien:
A R _ _ _ _ E _ A _

----------


## eidanyoson

La sexta es la ¿T?, la que adivina el futuro, baraja del Tarot   :07:

----------


## Pulgas

¡¡¡Bravo!!!
La sexta es la T: "La sexta es la primera de la que adivina el futuro".
La baraja que adivina el futuro es la del Tarot.
Ya queda menos. Lo estáis haciendo como unos campeones.

----------


## Ming

Por lo tanto tenemos:
A R _ _ _ T E _ A _

----------


## Jimmy MX

¿.........? creo que devo pasarme por aqui mas seguido

----------


## Ravenous

Yo ya sé a quien estan llamandoooo.... Y no es a Ferragut... :Intello: 

Si mañana por la mañana nadie ha repondido, lo resuelvo yo.

----------


## Pulgas

No olvides que, además de adivinar a quién llama, hay que responder a las diez preguntas  :Wink1:

----------


## Iban

Me despisto un fin de semana, y menuda fiesta que habéis montado...

A ver si me aclaro, recogiendo lo que ya está adivinado:

La primera es la primera del uno de 52.
AS: A
La segunda es la primera de la Svengalí española.
RADIO: R
La tercera es la primera de la más trampos.
¿MARCADA: M?
La cuarta está al final y al principio de la tercera.

La quinta es la primera de la que se puede encontrar hasta en los estancos.
¿ESPAÑOLA: E?
La sexta es la primera de la que adivina el futuro.
TAROT: T
La séptima es la cuarta.
E? ? ?
La octava es la mezcla que reza.

La novena es la primera de la que se empeña en subir y subir.
AMBICIOSA: A
La décima es la primera de la nuestra, la que baila la jota.
¿SOTA: S?

*AR*M_E*TE*_*A*S


Pulgas, felicidades por la idea. :-)

----------


## Pulgas

¡Bravo!
Te has superado. Todas bien, menos...
La quinta (en los estancos también hay barajas francesas).

Poco a poco se va resolviendo el enigma.

----------


## Coloclom

F de Heraclio?

----------


## Iban

Pulgas, después de esto, creo que se debería cerrar el hilo, porque a ver quién da la talla con la siguiente pregunta... ;-)


La cuarta está al final y al principio de la tercera.
Tercera letra: EME: E ??
La quinta es la primera de la que se puede encontrar hasta en los estancos.
NORMAL: N??
La séptima es la cuarta.
La cuarta es la E: E ??
La octava es la mezcla que reza.
R? ? ?


*ARM*EN*TE*R*AS
*(¡Antonio!)

*Tenemos un problema, que sabiendo la respuesta, me falta el porqué la mezcla que reza es la "R"... :-(
*

----------


## Ravenous

As
Radio
Mene tekel (encajan Marcada y Mnemónica, pero no solucionan la siguiente)
E (de mene-tekel)
Naipes
Tarot
E (ver la otra E)
Rosario
Ambiciosa
Sota

----------


## Iban

La Rosario, tuya, la Marcada, mía. Porque la 4 es la primera y última letra de la tercera letra, que es la EmE. La E.

Así que, por antigüedad, te toca tirar los dados.

...

Uy, y acabo de ver la razón del desempate: "Naipes". Touché.

----------


## Pulgas

No tan deprisa, Ibán, que en realidad, en la *quinta* estaba pensando en la "normal", la que no es radio, ni marcada, ni...
La tercera es la maracada, y la letra que señala es la EME. Por eso la cuarta, "que está al inicio y al final de la tercera" es la E. En realidad podríoan ser la Mnemónica y la Mene Tekel, así que ¡bravo Ravenous!

*En resumen:*
Las 10 hacen una respuesta.
La primera es la primera del uno de 52. *A, de As*
La segunda es la primera de la Svengalí española. *R ,de Radio*
La tercera es la primera de la más trampos. *M, de Marcada*
La cuarta está al final y al principio de la tercera. *E, de Eme*
La quinta es la primera de la que se puede encontrar hasta en los estancos. *N, de Normal*
La sexta es la primera de la que adivina el futuro. *T, de Tarot*
La séptima es la cuarta. *E, pues la cuarta es la E*
La octava es la mezcla que reza. *R, de Rosario*
La novena es la primera de la que se empeña en subir y subir. *A, de ambiciosa*
La décima es la primera de la nuestra, la que baila la jota. *S, de Sota*

¿A quién están llamando?
Sí, sí y sí.
A *Antonio de Armenteras* (Madrid, 1900-1985). Autor, entre otros, de la Enciclopedia de la Magia, ilusionismo y prestidigitación (el primer libro de magia que yo tuve. Por eso este pequeño homenaje). 
También escribió Charla y presentación del ilusionista, Historia de la magia, Juegos de manos, de ingenio, de prendas y de salón, Pasatiempos y juegos de sociedad.

Si seguimos el razonamiento de Iban, puesto que la respuesta final ha sido cooperativa, *Ravenous*, te toca.

----------


## Ravenous

Disculpad que no tenga tiempo de crear algo tan bueno como el de pulgas, pero estoy un poquito apurado, así que voy a poner uno facilito y visual.

En esta imagen hay un tigre escondido, aparte del que se ve a simple vista. Donde está?




Como siempre, si lo sabeis de antes dejad prioridad a los que no lo conozcan.

----------


## Iban

Me gusta la variedad de las preguntas.

Ah, y me estoy quedando bizco. :-)


EDITO:

¡¡Lo he visto!!
: - D

----------


## Ming

Ravenous como sea lo que yo creo... eres mago muerto!!!!

 :302: 

PD. La familia entera se ha quedado bizca... y girando todos la cabeza (que pena de foto)  :302:

----------


## Iban

Bueno, como ya ha pasado bastante tiempo, y no hay nadie que se anime, voy a por ello. (Nadie, salvo Ángel, que nos pide una pequeña prórroga para terminar de preparar su dilema). Además, como yo, mis dilemas los pienso con el culo, no necesito mucho tiempo para prepararlos. Ahí va la respuesta:


"The Hidden Tiger" = "El Tigre Escondido"

----------


## Iban

Don Damián yacía convaleciente en la cama de su dormitorio. Cada tarde, don Severino, el maestro del pueblo, se pasaba a hacerle una visita y charlaban amigablemente sobre gran cantidad de temas. A don Damián le encantaba conversar con don Severino, porque siempre tenía una opinión sobre todo y, en la mayoría de los casos, bastante acertada.

Un día, don Damián le contó a don Severino un problema que tenía y que le traía por la calle de la amargura. A él siempre le había gustado saber en todo momento la hora en la que vivía. Pero, desde el accidente, al no poder levantarse de la cama, se tenía que guiar por las campanadas de los dos relojes que tenía abajo en el salón.

“¿Y eso por qué?”, le preguntó don Severino.

“Pues mire usted, don Severino. A las horas en punto, no tengo ningún problema, porque me basta con contar las campanadas, pero a las ‘y media’, ambos relojes dan una única campanada. Y si me quedo dormido y, al despertarme, sólo oigo una campanada, tengo que esperar media hora para saber qué hora es. Y más todavía a la noche, cuando la campanada de la una se confunde con las campanadas de las ‘y media’. Y como no hay manera de subir los relojes a mi habitación, ni bajar mi cama al salón…”.

¿Cuál es la solución que le propuso dos Severino a su buen amigo don Damián?

----------


## Ming

Pues creo que hay bastantes soluciones desde mi punto de vista... creo...
Se podría retrasar 31 minutos uno de los relojes, ¿no?

----------


## Iban

> Pues creo que hay bastantes soluciones desde mi punto de vista... creo...
> Se podría retrasar 31 minutos uno de los relojes, ¿no?


NO

(si queréis, las razones os las doy cuando alguien acierte. Porque no estoy dispuesto a dar ni media pista. Ah, ah, ah... qué malísimo soy...).

:-p

----------


## Fran Gomez

¿Don Severino le compro un reloj de pulsera a Don Damian?  :Cool1:

----------


## Iban

> ¿Don Severino le compro un reloj de pulsera a Don Damian?


NO.

: - D

----------


## Voidmain

Eutanasia.

----------


## Iban

> Eutanasia.


puuisjuisjuisjuisjuis...

NO.

----------


## Magnano

le enseño a saber la hora que es solo con mirar la posición de la luna/sol y no le baja la persiana de la habitación

----------


## Iban

> le enseño a saber la hora que es solo con mirar la posición de la luna/sol y no le baja la persiana de la habitación


NO!

(Qué torticolis, que tiene la venana justo encima de la cama, mira tú por dónde... :-ppppp)

----------


## Magnano

con un camino de espejos?
así veria reflejada la hora en un espejo

----------


## Iban

> con un camino de espejos?
> así veria reflejada la hora en un espejo


NO.

Es que el pobre don Damian ya está mayorcito y anda muy mal de la vista, mira tú por dónde...

----------


## Magnano

le da una campanilla y cuando la hace sonar el señor este va y le dice la hora

----------


## Iban

> le da una campanilla y cuando la hace sonar el señor este va y le dice la hora


NO.

Es que don Severino vive muy lejos, está un poco mal del oído, y no oiría la campanila. Mira tú por dónde...

----------


## Magnano

con un aparatito que va dejando caer gotas cada x tiempo, así podría saber que hora es solo con mirar el recipiente del agua

Iban me estoy quedando sin ideas

----------


## Iban

> con un aparatito que va dejando caer gotas cada x tiempo, así podría saber que hora es solo con mirar el recipiente del agua
> 
> Iban me estoy quedando sin ideas


NO.

Es que viven todos en el Sahara de un planeta donde no se ha inventado el agua todavía. Mira tú por dónde...

¿Quieres una pista?

----------


## Coloclom

con adelantar un reloj 30 minutos solucionaría el problema de las medias horas.

Pero lo que tú pides Iban, es que pueda saber la hora en cada instante?

También sería posible poder controlar la hora con un margen de error de 15 minutos, bastaría con adelantar un reloj 15 minutos.

----------


## Iban

Nop, no es necesario que sepa la hora en cada instante, sólo cuando suenen los relojes.

Luego, si eso, al final os explico porqué adelantar uno media hora no es una solución.

dcmoreno, no busques soluciones estambóticas. Céntrate en el centro, no te descentres hacia los descentros.

----------


## Magnano

programando el sonido de los relojes

----------


## Ming

Pues a mi lo de los 31 o 35 muntos me parece perfecto...  :Neutral: 

Iban no será por las posibilidades que te ha ido dando Dani

Dani, todavía te quedan ideas?!?!

----------


## Magnano

pues claro, pagando a un enano con reloj que le cante las horas en punto

----------


## Magnano

coñas a parte
adiestrando a un perro para que a en punto vaya hasta la habitación?
ponerle un cucut a uno de los relojes para que salga en las horas?
y tengo mas pero mejor me voy dosificando

----------


## Ming

mmm... pues yo le daría un buen somnifero y punto; así no se despertará por las noches.

Aaaaah! que contrate a Iban para que le vaya diciendo la hora.

Mejor. Que cuando lo quiera saber espere como mínimo otra media hora.

----------


## Coloclom

Con lo interesante que es este hilo y lo triste que es perderse en los posts...

----------


## Iban

> programando el sonido de los relojes


Son relojes de pared, no se pueden programar los sonidos.

[EDITO: dcmoreno, por ese camino, vas a volverte tarumba. Sigue los pasos de Ming y Coloclom...]

Ming, tu idea no es mala, pero tampoco es buena: No serviría, y ya te contaré porqué.

----------


## Coloclom

tiene 2 relojes, por lo tanto, hemos de utilizar los 2.

Si adelantamos un reloj una hora y 15 segundos, a la una sonará una campanada, y a los 15 segundos 2 campanadas. Es obvio interpretar que esa sería la 1.

A las media horas, sonaría una campanada, y a los 15 segundos otra. Es obvio que es una media.

Las demás horas sonarán normal, con la diferencia que a los 15 segundos, el otro reloj, dará una hora más.

Con adelantarlo una hora exacta sería suficiente en principio, pero al sonar los 2 al mismo tiempo, uno daría las 12 y otro la una, con lo cual uno podría ensordecer al otro y confundir la hora...

----------


## Iban

Problema: cuando suena una media, ¿qué media es? Con tu solución evita perderse cuando es la una en punto, pero no las "y medias".

Coloclom, un paso más, y te quemas.

----------


## Coloclom

cuando el pimer reloj da 5 campanadas, el segundo da una media (de 5 y media). 15 s de diferencia.

Cuando el primer reloj da una media, el segundo da 6 campanadas.

Primer reloj, seis campanadas, segundo reloj, una media y así sicesivamente.

De modo, que cuando suenas X campanadas y una media, es la hora más la media.

cuando suena una media, y luego las campanadas, es la hora en punto.

----------


## Iban

¿Entonces atrasas un reloj media hora?

Esa opción ya estaba descartada para Ming.

Porque si suena una campanada, y al de 15 segundo otra campanada, ¿Qué son, las doce y media, o la una?

: - O

----------


## Fran Gomez

Eso se solucionaria adelantando uno de ellos 1 hora y 29 minutos, por ejemplo.
De esta forma las 0:30 seria una campanada, un silencio de 1 minuto, y 2 campanadas y la 1:00 seria una campanada, silencio de 1 minuto, y 1 campanada.
Aunque claro, por ejemplo, las 8:30 seria 1 campanada, un minuto y 10 campanadas, osease un sinsentido.. habria que hacerle un esquema codificado para que el pobre señor supiese el significado de cada secuencia de campanas y no creo que le haga mucha gracia al pobre Don Damian.
Anda que, con lo baratos que son los relojes de pulsera hoy en dia..

----------


## nico5713

le dijo que adelantara media hora un reloj asi cuando uno toque a las 12 30 dara una campanada pero el otro dara varias

----------


## Iban

Raticus os ha adelantado por la derecha a todos.

----------


## nico5713

EHH :Confused: 
gano raticus?? no entendi :P jaja

saludos  :Smile1:

----------


## Ming

Pues eso que nos ha dejado KO  :302: 

Iban, nos ha adelantado por la izquierda, ¿no? Sino, multa!
Nico, letelo ocn calma otra vez  :Wink1:

----------


## Iban

Os ha hecho como el coche fantástico: "flussshhh"... y os ha saltado por encima Así que ahora pregunta él. Ahora bien, sí le ponen multa o no, eso es cosa de la poli. :-)

----------


## Mr NIce

Buff, no me he vuelto loco por los pelos!!
acabo de leerme las 66 pags del hilo del tirón!!! (bueno, solo he parado para comer...)

entonces ahora mismo no hay enigma no?
se me ocurre uno, pero me parece muy vil entrar así por las buenas

ya direis

----------


## nico5713

> Buff, no me he vuelto loco por los pelos!!
> acabo de leerme las 66 pags del hilo del tirón!!! (bueno, solo he parado para comer...)
> 
> entonces ahora mismo no hay enigma no?
> se me ocurre uno, pero me parece muy vil entrar así por las buenas
> 
> ya direis


bueno la cosas va asi responde el que conteste la pregunta correctamente si el que contesto bien sede su turno entonces si puede seguir otro!:p 

espera a la prox pregunta o rresponde correctamente esta ya tendras una oportunidad no te desesperes  :Smile1:  jajaj

un saludo

----------


## Fran Gomez

Dale, dale, que yo ando liado  :Smile1:

----------


## nico5713

> Dale, dale, que yo ando liado


sedes tu turno??

----------


## Ming

Eso parece Nico.

Raticus cede su turno.

Quien coge el relevo.

----------


## Fran Gomez

Bueno, ya que nadie se anima, ahi va una pregunta:

¿Porque los mecanicos del norte de California prefieren arreglarle el coche a diez cartomagos antes que a un numismago?

----------


## Iban

Raticus, eres un genio. : - D

Mira que le he dado vueltas...

¿Sabes lo que pienso? Que en California son tan "especialitos" que también preferirían arreglarle el coche a diez científicos antes que a un boxeador.

¿A que no ando muy desencaminado?

: - D

Muy, muy buena pregunta.

----------


## Pulgas

¿Porque si son diez (cartomagos) cobran la reparación de los diez, mientras que si es uno (numismago) sólo cobran una vez?

----------


## Mr NIce

lo mas lógico es lo que dice pulgas, pero como ya esta dicho...

porque temen que el numismago les pague con dinero "irreal" o que una vez les haya dado el dinero no tengan todo lo que el numismago ha contado en sus narices?

----------


## Ming

Les gusta más la cartomagia que la numismagia  :Smile1:

----------


## Iban

Jajajaja...

No, es porque todos los mecánicos del norte de California se llaman Anthony. :-ppp

Pulgas, estamos ansiosos de leer tu reto. Dale.

----------


## Fran Gomez

Efectivamente.. ya sabia yo que esto iva a durar poco.

Todo tuyo Pulgas  :Smile1:

----------


## Pulgas

A ver si consigo que se me entienda. Lo seguidores de "Pasapalabra" conocen una prueba que se llama la escalera.
Voy a colgar unas imágenes que contienen una serie de guiones (a letra por guión) y unas definiciones. Si adivináis la primera palabra, tenéis que tener en cuenta que la segunda se compone de las mismas letras que la primera, menos una (de momento no digo qué letra se suprime). La tercera, las mismas letras que la segunda, menos una... Es decir, las letras en cada serie se repiten siempre, quitando una de cada plabra para pasar a la siguiente.

Con la letra última de cada serie podéis formar el nombre de un mago muy conocido en el foro.

*La cuestión:*
Tenéis que adivinar *las series enteras*. Tras ello (esto es facilísimo) indicar *el nombre del mago*.

No he querido poner las letras iniciales para que no sea muy fácil (mañana actúo en un cole de Madrid y no me concetaré hasta la tarde noche).

Como no tengo la certeza de haberme explicado bien, si surgen dudas y alguien ha entendido las instrucciones, que, por favor, solvente las incidencias (lo pedante que se pone uno a estas horas, madre)

----------


## Pulgas

Para que nos aclaremos mejor, pongo la relación entera de preguntas.

*Bloque A.*
Con 5 letras: “Lo que pido que después de mezclar.”
Con 4 letras: “Político español que fundó una emisora de radio”.
Con 3 letras: “Lo que suelo hacerle a la cuerda antes de recomponerla.”
Con 2 letras: “Voz que se repite para simular los golpes que se dan en una puerta.”
Con 1 letra: “Índice de carta.”

*Bloque B.*
Con 5 letras: “Diamante.”
Con 4 letras: “Natural del África septentrional fronteriza con españa
Con 3 letras: “Aféresis (¡Toma palabreja!) de amor.”
Con 2 letras: “Voz que indica meditación.”
Con 1 letra: “Mil”.

*Bloque C.*
Con 5 letras: “Ilusionistas.”
Con 4 letras: “Caucho”
Con 3 letras: “Líder y teórico chino.”
Con 2 letras: “Voz Familiarmente, media madre”
Con 1 letra: “En medio de “dueño”.”

*Bloque D.*
Con 5 letras: “Negras.”
Con 4 letras: “Por poco”
Con 3 letras: “De teste modo.”
Con 2 letras: “Las más usadas en los juegos.”
Con 1 letra: “Cada palo tiene el suyo”.

*Bloque E.*
Con 5 letras: “Tipo de baraja.”
Con 4 letras: “Gratina”
Con 3 letras: “Suelen llamarse chinos (en singular).”
Con 2 letras: “Voz de arrullo.”
Con 1 letra: “Entre la Q y la S.”

----------


## Ravenous

corta
rato
ato
ta
a

rombo
moro
rom
om
m

magos
goma
mao
ma
m

picas
casi
asi
as
a

radio
dora
aro
ro
r


AMMAR

----------


## Ravenous

Imagínate que pilotas un avión de                 pasajeros en medio de una tormenta. Un relámpago                 cae sobre el motor de la derecha y lo destroza,                 viendo que con un solo motor no se podrá llegar                 al próximo aeropuerto se decide tirar por la                 puerta toda la carga. Después de vaciar medio                 avión solo queda el pasaje, compuesto por un                 equipo de jugadores de fútbol, veinte monjas                 claustrales, un grupo de turistas japoneses y                 varios ejecutivos de una multinacional                 petrolífera y Kim Bassinger. ¿Como se llama el                 piloto?

----------


## Mr NIce

este es facilito!
aun estaba resolviendo el de pulgas.

en mi caso el piloto se llamaría Iñaki, también conocido como Mr Nice!

y ahora el mio, que también es facil


como lo hizo el Sr Houdini para salir de un laberinto con los ojos vendados y sin equivocarse de camino?

----------


## Iban

Buena, la del piloto.

:-)

¿Houdini iba acompañado?

----------


## Mr NIce

nop,
iba solo, no había puertas secretas, no tenia ninguna ayuda externa, ni podía pasar por encima ya que casualmente el laberinto tenia techo

----------


## nico5713

houdini hizo magia :Confused:  jajaja

----------


## Mr NIce

bueno,
podríamos decir que hizo magia, pero la misma que podemos hacer tu o yo, con lo que siento decir que no es una respuesta válida, srry

----------


## Ravenous

Con pavimento tactil, como el que se usa en las aceras en las zonas de los pasos de peatones?

O con una venda poco honesta.

----------


## Pulgas

Muy bien, Ravenosu. Sólo una pequeña corrección sin importancia: en el bloque 2, la áferesis de amor es `*"mor"*, no *"rom"*.
Y yo que creí que iba a costar un poco más. Así da gusto.

----------


## Mr NIce

tampoco Ravenous,

puede ser cualquier laberinto, de cualquier material, de hecho desconozco el pavimento táctil. 
para dar alguna pista, se puede hacer de dos maneras (que se basan en el mismo método), lo de la venda, (que no deja ver nada y tampoco se la quita) es para reducirlo a solo una. En realidad es mas sencillo de lo que parece, pero hay que saber como, al igual que el huevo de Colon...

----------


## Ming

Pues que yo sepa (aunque existen laberintos en los cuales esto no funciona) si siempre gira hacia la dercha logrará salir; igual le pasará si siempre gira hacia le izquierda.

----------


## Mr NIce

falta el detallito de los ojos vendados, pero la podríamos dar por buena.
yo creo que se cumple en cualquier laberinto, bueno, si es esférico, en 3d o algo parecido quizas no, yo creo que si se empieza así desde la entrada tienes que salir siempre, si empezaras a utilizar la técnica mas tarde te podrías quedar estancado en alguna "isla de paredes"
Ming, si tienes claro en que laberintos no se cumple, ilumíname por favor!

no se a quien le toca, si a Ming o al que dé la respuesta exacta, 

si pones como salir de un laberinto en google, tienes la respuesta sin tener que abrir ninguna página, (con esto no quiero decir que lo hayas mirado), lo vi despues de hacer la pregunta y había  muchas paginas que lo decian, por eso creí que seria mas facil,

en fin...

saludos

----------


## Ravenous

Pero esa no es una respuesta válida. Si vas siempre a la derecha, es muy probable que llegues a puntos muertos, y eso es equivocarse, aunque retrocedas y sigas llendo a la derecha...

----------


## Mr NIce

vaya, ahora no se si dar la respuesta exacta, 
en el caso de la respuesta de Ming, creo que tiene razón Ravenous, que si que te equibocarias, con la respuesta exacta ya sería mas discutible y en mi opinión, está bien planteado.

como sea que no me linchan....

----------


## Iban

Pregunta tonta: ¿Entre en el laberinto, o empieza desde dentro?

----------


## Pulgas

En todo laberinto real (sin trampa) siempre que la salida esté en un lateral (hay laberintos con salida en el centro, por ejemplo, a través de túneles o pasarelas) caminando con la mano derecha siempre en contacto con la pared derecha, alcanzas la salida. No hay posibilidad de llegar a puntos muertos, anque tal vez te recorras el laberinto entero con lo que supone de pérdida de tiempo. Sí pasarás en más de una ocasión por el mismo sitio, pero siempre seguirás adelante hasta encontrar la salida.
Si no es así, el laberinto no tiene solución, con lo que deja de ser un laberinto: todo laberinto tiene que tener entrada y salida camunicadas.

----------


## Iban

Pulgas, eso es cierto si empiezas a usar ese método desde el momento en el que entras en el laberinto. Pero si ya estás dentro del laberinto y empìezas a utilizarlo, puede darse el caso de que lo hagas sobre una pared interna y estés dando vueltas en círculo continuamente.

----------


## Pulgas

Claro, por eso digo "caminando siempre". Si empiezas más tarde no lo haces "siempre". ¿Je, je! ¡Toma precisión picajosa!  :Wink1:

----------


## Iban

Jejejejejeje... ¿Pulgas picajosas? Te tomas muy en serio tu personaje... :-p

¿Qué tal la función de ayer? Cuéntanos algo mientras vienen a darnos una pista...

----------


## Pulgas

Es la recta de fin de curso escolar, magia infantil. Mi personaje (un payaso contemporáneo) actuando a diestro y siniestro: monta, desmonta, viaja... Niños revoltosos, pero entregados. Se lo pasaron bien, y yo también.
Aparición de la botella de leche, la botella, en vez de leche tiene agua, el agua se transforma en leche, la leche en confeti blanco que arrojo al público. 
Corte de cinta y recomposición (con algunos gags mágicos). Pizarras espiritistas. Después de tomar el pelo un rato (con mucha educación, claro) fuerzo el nombre de un animal: el león. No tuve que hacerlo, porque el niño escogió el león directamente (con lo que la magia fue más directa y muchísimo más inexplicable: murmullos de aprobación entre los profes).
Cuento de bruja que secuestra conejitos para comérselos, pero se salvan al final (en realidad rutina de conejitos de espuma). Un breve de papel Okito y final con la aparición del pez. Utilizo los de Tapias, porque no me gusta trabajar con animales en escena.
En total 65 minutos en los que nos lo pasamos bien. No hubo invasión de mosntruos en el escenario al acabar (voy siendo perro viejo y la atajo antes de que se produzca).
Aplausos, felicitaciones y un nuevo contrato para Navidad. No está mal ¿Verdad?
Mañana andaré por tierras burgalesas (en guardería). en lunes en Mombuey (Zamora)... ¡Y ya!
Unos días de descanso y a empezar con la campaña de verano, que viene flojita este año (al menos por ahora, esperemos que mejore).
No me puedo quejar. Ha sido un buen año con una campaña escolar cargadita de actuaciones.

----------


## Iban

Pulgas, da gusto escucharte. :-) A ver si un día de estos me compro unos pantalones cortos y me cuelo en una de tus sesiones. Ya me gustaría verte...

Y, por cierto, ¿va a venir alguien a darnos una pista sobre el laberinto?

----------


## Ming

Pues no lo he encontrado por internet  :Neutral:  Es lo que siempre hemos hecho de pequeñas; no se de donde lo sacamos  :Neutral: 

Pulgas: Yo ya tengo pantalones cortos  :302:  Iban, avisa y nos colamos los dos.  :302: 

A quien le toca, o como ha acabado la cosa.


PD. Pulgas tiene razón. Los laberintos que no lo cumplen son aquellos que tienen la salida en el centro. Aunque sabiendolo puedes hacer o mismo pero tocando las paredes de dentro (me explico?)... creo... Eso si, te puedes pasar una eternidad  :302:

----------


## Iban

Y también falla en los laberintos con escaleras y varios pisos.

:-D

Anda que no estamos reventando el enigma de hoy...

Y la verdad es que nos sé si Ming lo ha acertado, o si el hecho de que Houdini esté con los ojos vendados implica algo en lo que no hemos pensado...

Humm...

Propongo proponer algo. Y lo digo, por decir algo.

----------


## Mr NIce

Lol!

Cuantas respuestas! la respuesta correcta era la de poner una mano (quien dice mano dice cualquier otra cosa) en la pared desde la entrada, yo desde un principio hablaba de un laberinto convencional, pero me habéis desmontado un poco la teoría con tanto laberinto "raro" :_(
ahora el día que me encierren en uno no voy a estar 100% seguro de poder salir...

Pulgas, que será lo próximo, un crucigrama? ;-)

----------


## Iban

> yo desde un principio hablaba de un laberinto convencional, pero me habéis desmontado un poco la teoría con tanto laberinto "raro" :_(
> ahora el día que me encierren en uno no voy a estar 100% seguro de poder salir...


Si algún día te sucede eso, haz una cosa: posteas aquí un par de fotos de lo que veas en el laberinto, y seguro que alguno te encuentra la solución para que puedas escaparte.

;-)


Por cierto, lo de que Houdini tenía lo ojos vendados... como si lleva pantalones verdes o ha comido lubina de segundo, ¿no? Que es interesante, pero irrelevante...

----------


## Mr NIce

no es irrelevante, es para hacer poner la mano en la pared, y como decía Ravenous, a lo de quedarse "atrapado" al llegar a un callejón sin salida.
al poner la mano en la pared, no sigues el camino, sino la pared, por esto en  mi opinión no te equivocas

----------


## Ming

Bueno, entonces que... ¿A esperar a Pulgas? (con lo que se los curra él...)

----------


## Pulgas

No, no mw toda a mí. Acertó Ming. Mi respuesta era para explicar a Ravenous que, siguiendo siempre a la derecha, en los "laberintos normales", siempre se sale.
Así que. Ming, tu turno, que no me ha dado tiempo a terminar de preparar la próxima.
Por cierto, no es mala idea lo del crucigrama (je, je)

----------


## Ming

Edito: (pongo uno que ha dicho Ritxi... espero que venga él a resolverlo  :Oops: )




> Enunciado:
> 
> una madre es 21 años mayor que su hijo y dentro de 6 años, el niño será 5 veces menor que ella.
> 
> Pregunta:
> 
> ¿Dónde está el padre?

----------


## Iban

Kiá, tontuna, qué vas a ceder tu turno... Venga, dale. :-)

----------


## Ming

Iban me he adelantado :P Ya lo he puesto.

Lee!!!

He medio-cedido mi turno a la fuerza a Ritxi  :302:

----------


## Ritxi

_



Enunciado:

una madre es 21 años mayor que su hijo y dentro de 6 años, el niño será 5 veces menor que ella.

Pregunta:

¿Dónde está el padre?


_


_Lo empiezo yo:_

_Hijo=X_
_Madre=Y_

_De lo cual ya tenemos un primer paso:_

_X+21= y_


_¿Quien continúa?_

----------


## Iban

Madre = X
Hijo = Y

X = Y + 21
( X + 6 ) = 5 * ( Y + 6 )


( ( Y + 21 ) + 6 ) = 5 * ( Y + 6 )



Y + 27 = 5*Y + 30



27 - 30 = 5*Y - Y

4*Y = -3

Y = - 0,75

Faltan tres cuartos de año para que nazca el niño. Es decir, justo nueve meses.

Con lo cual... el padre le está haciendo sombra a la madre.

 :Smile1:

----------


## Ming

jajajaja

Creo que te toca Iban  :302:

----------


## Iban

Días más tarde, don Severino volvió a visitar a su buen amigo don Damián. Cuando se sentó junto a su cama, exclamó sospendído: "¡Caramba, don Damián! Veo que se ha comprado un reloj de pulsera, ¿cómo así usted con estas moderneces?".

Un poco avergonzado, mirando a su muñeca, le respondió don Damián: "No se me enoje usted, don Severino; pero al final decidí seguir el consejo de Raticus. La idea de usted resultaba ingeniosa, pero no me resolvió el problema del todo".


PREGUNTA: ¿por qué no le sirvió a don Damián la idea que le había propuesto don Severino?

----------


## Pulgas

Me he perdido. ¿Cuál es exactamente la idea propuesta por don Severino? ¿La respuesta de Raticus?

----------


## Ming

No lo creo. La respuesta de Raticus era lo del reloj de pulsera, ¿no?

Noooooooooo, don Severino y don Damián nooooooooo  :302:

----------


## Iban

> Me he perdido. ¿Cuál es exactamente la idea propuesta por don Severino? ¿La respuesta de Raticus?


Echa para atrás dos o tres páginas en este mismo hilo. :-) 


Ming: :-ppppppp

----------


## Jimmy MX

¿........? no savia que este post seguia existiendo. tendre que darme una vuelta mas seguido

----------


## Fran Gomez

Anda!!

Segun la solucion que le planteo "don Severino" un reloj se debia adelantar 1h29m y asi se solucionaba el problema de las 0:30 y la 1:00 peeero se le(me) paso algo por alto.
Resulta que a las 0:30 sonaria una campanada, un minuto,  dos campanadas. Hasta ahi bien, pero a la 1:00 sonaria una campanada, un minuto,  una campanada, osease, exactamente lo mismo que a las 23:30 que TAMBIEN sonaria 1 campanada, un minuto y una campanada.

He ahi el problema.. por eso me alegro que al final don Damian se haya comprado el reloj de pulsera  :Smile1:

----------


## nico5713

me perdi no encuentro esto :



> Echa para atrás dos o tres páginas en este mismo hilo. :-) 
> 
> 
> Ming: :-ppppppp



jajaj si alguin me alluda jeje

un saludo

----------


## Ming

Dejalo Nico, ya han respondido  :Wink1:

----------


## nico5713

> Dejalo Nico, ya han respondido


ok gracias ming....

----------


## Iban

Nico,

Estamos volviendo a resolver el problema de Don Damián y sus relojes que os conté hace dos o tres páginas de este mismo hilo (en la 63 exactamente). Raticus dio la solución correcta, pero resultaba que no era tan correcta, y ahora íbamos otra vez a por ella.

Raticus, de parte de don Severino, me ha dicho que te transmita su más respetuosa adminración por haber encontrado el problema a su idea. Me dice que te diga que está un poco avergonzado por no haberse dado cuenta, pero que, aún así, eso de los relojes modernos para llevar en la mano... que son cosas de jovencitos, no de señores como Don Damián.

 :Smile1:

----------


## Iban

Por si Raticus no se ha explicado muy claramente, supongamos que don Damian tiene dos relojes, el A y el B, y que adelanta el B una hora y media (redondeando). Así, cada media hora sonarían estas campanadas:

HORA .... A .... B
1:00 ..... 1 ..... 1 <-----------
1:30 ..... 1 ..... 3
2:00 ..... 2 ..... 1
2:30 ..... 1 ..... 4
3:00 ..... 3 ..... 1
3:30 ..... 1 ..... 5
4:00 ..... 4 ..... 1
...
10:00 ... 10 ... 1
10:30 .... 1 ... 12
11:00 ... 11 ... 1
11:30 .... 1 .... 1 <-----------
12:00 ... 12 ... 1
12:30 .... 1 .... 2

así que podéis comprobar que a las 11:30 y a la 1:00 suenan las mismas campanadas, impidiendo a don Damian saber siempre siemrpe la hora sin posibilidad de error.

----------


## Fran Gomez

Iban, dile que es un placer pero que no se excuse, que el primer reloj de pulsera data de ¡¡1810!! :D

Bueno, ahi va un clasico de estos:

*3 6 8 10 11 12* .. 

¿Que numero sigue a esta secuencia?

----------


## Coloclom

HORA .... A .... B
1:00 ..... 1 ..... 1 <-----------
1:30 ..... 1 ..... 7
2:00 ..... 2 ..... 1
2:30 ..... 1 ..... 8
3:00 ..... 3 ..... 1
3:30 ..... 1 ..... 9
4:00 ..... 4 ..... 1
4:30...... 1 ..... 10
5:00...... 5 ..... 1
5:30 ..... 1 ..... 11
6:00 ..... 6 ..... 1
6:30 ..... 1 ..... 12
7:00 ..... 7 ..... 1
7:30 ..... 1 ..... 1
8:00 ..... 8 ..... 1
8:30 ..... 1 ..... 2
9:00 ..... 9 ..... 1
9:30 ..... 1 ..... 3
10:00 ... 10 ... 1
10:30 .... 1 ... 4
11:00 ... 11 ... 1
11:30 .... 1 .... 5 <-----------
12:00 ... 12 ... 1
12:30 .... 1 .... 6


Como veis, en este caso, la coincidencia se produce en las 1:00 y las 7:30 horas, tonto habrase que no sepa, según si es de día o es de noche, diferenciar las 7:30 de la 1:00 (yo creo que ni las campanadas del reloj hacen falta).

Pd: a quien diga que en invierno a las 7:30 es de noche y por tanto podría confundir al sujeto en el horario, le comunico que podría ponerse la coincidencia a las 4:30 de la tarde. Es cuestión de las horas que quieras adelantar.

Para saber que horas es, cuando el reloj A da la hora, es sencillo; cuando el reloj A da la media, entonces, habría que restar 2 horas a la hora del reloj B, y añadir la media (en el caso de coincidencia a las 7:30). Si la coincidencia fuera a las 4:30 sería otra resta.

----------


## Iban

Jajajajajaja... Raticus, eres un buen pedazo de cabroncete...

Ésta sí que va a tardar en resolverse, sí.


¡Cadena!

:-p

----------


## Pulgas

A lo mejor digo una estupidez supina, pero, el que quiera peces que se moje el cu...
Además, que tiene su lógica.
Vendría el *100* porque todos los números citados contienen cuatro letras... Y porque no hay ninguna relación matemática entre ellos (al menos ninguna que yo, torpe estudiante de letras) haya encontrado.

----------


## Iban

C*ño, Coloclom, hemos posteado a la vez y no había visto tu comentario.

Cierto es que adelantando mucho el reloj se separan tanto las coincidencias que no es lógico confundirlas.

Este don Damián, que es un tiquis-miquis...

----------


## Fran Gomez

Coloclom! Si señor.. no habia caido en eso!

A estas alturas mi respuesta de hace 5 o 6 paginas deberia darse oficialmente como absolutamente erratica :D

----------


## Fran Gomez

Efectivamente Pulgas. 

Aunque que conste que un colega me acaba de dar una solucion matematica. 

Partiendo de 0 sumando dos veces al resultado el numero 3, luego el 2, luego el 1, luego el 0...

0 + 3 = 3
3 + 3 = 6
6 + 2 = 8
8 + 2 = 10
10 + 1 = 11
11 + 1 = 12
12 + 0 = 12

Pero vamos, que mi intencion cuando escribi la secuencia era la que tu has dicho.  :Smile1:

----------


## Pulgas

¡Jope con tu amigo matemático! Si es que no saben cómo perder el tiempo.  :Smile1: 

En fin, a petición del respetable, un *crucigrama*.
*El crucigrama de los magos*.
Como lo he hecho muy deprisa, hay una entrada que no tiene sentido (cosas del directo). Este no es muy complicado, con más tiempo prepararé uno más elaborado y un poco más difícil.

Por si alguien no quiere descargar la imagen:
Hay 9 filas y 8 columnas. Las casillas negras las he marcado como (NEGRO)

*Horizontales:*
1. Campeón mundial de cartomagia, Francia 1973.
2. Pronombre demostrativo. (NEGRO) Al revés, juego de cartas popularizado por Ascanio.
3. Punto cardinal. (NEGRO) Voz para arrullar a los niños.
4. Abreviatura de la unidad de masa. (NEGRO) Siembre.
5. Al revés, café de buena calidad. (NEGRO) Le conocemos como Hummer, pero su nombre de pila era…
6. Dos. (NEGRO) Sin sentido: acumulación de letras.
7. Segunda letra del abecedario. (NEGRO) Nintendo. (NEGRO) Vocal.
8. Acción de ocultar un objeto en la mano.
9. Federación Anarquista Ibérica. (NEGRO) Al revés, pieza gruesa de madera que forma la proa del barco.

*Verticales:*
1. Mago japonés nacido en 1889 al que se debe, entre otras aportaciones, “La cuerda a través del cuello”. (NEGRO) Al revés, virtud teologal.
2. Al revés, juego de cartas ejecutado, entre otros, por Ascanio, Ammar o Tomy Gonder.
3. Autor de “The Cardician”. (NEGRO) Uno de los protagonistas de Barrio Sésamo.
4. Índice de la baraja. (NEGRO) Nombre artístico del mago Jacobus María Bemelman. (NEGRO) Vocal.
5. Real Academia Española. (NEGRO) Mago italiano.
6. Al revés, pronombre personal. (NEGRO) Profundidad grande, imponente y peligrosa.
7. Mezcla de la baraja. (NEGRO) Voz de mando.
8. Mago austriaco (1801-1864), de nombre Ludving. Se popularizó por sus producciones de fuego y por ser uno de los primeros magos en aplicar la electricidad a la magia.

----------


## Coloclom

Sólo 11 cuadrados negros en 72 casillas! :O

Este Pulgas es un genio! ¿Se lo vendemos a los koreanos? Creo que nos darían una buena pasta por él...

----------


## Iban

Yo le daría un a paliza...

: - D

----------


## Ming

Pulgas, antes que nada... [carita haciendo la ola, aplaudiendo y todo lo que se ocurra... (nada de ser malpensados)]

Ahora... socorro, hay uno que no me cabe!!!  :117: 

 :Oops:

----------


## Mr NIce

Sr Pulgas,

me quito el sombrero

este si que lo resuelvo yo, aunque alguien se adelante, se lo merece!

----------


## Pulgas

¡Ahora sí que deben sonar fanfarrias y clarines! Yo creí que este iba a durar un poco más y resulta que en una hora y media lo ha resuelto Ángel
¡Qué fiera!
Ahora sí que os amenazo: (música melodramática de "Lo que el viento se llevó") _A dios pon,go por testigo que conseguiré hacer uno que noresuelva nadie_
AngelSN: tu turno.

----------


## t.barrie

¡¡¡Si no tiene amigos!!! :302: 

Bueno uno si, Jeff.

----------


## Ravenous

Angel por dios quita esa foto. La de ritxi y la tuya también, de paso. :O11:

----------


## Iban

Yo me he perdido: ni veo foto, ni veo acertijo, ni veo nada.

¿Me tendré que comprar gafas?

[EDITO]

He visto la luz. ¿Será por culpa de las manos alcalinas de Ravenous?

anacrin
Bio
Coloclom
dcmoreno
esteb4nk1to
Jeff
Josep M.
Luis Vicente
MagAlvaro
nity fix6
oskiper
raul938
sergiomc
t.barrie


Total, 14 más que yo.  :Smile1:

----------


## Iban

Una adivinanza al estilo clásico:

Es más malvado que el mismísimo demonio.
Es más grande que Dios.
Lo tienen los pobres.
No les hace falta a los ricos.
Lo piensan los muertos.
Y si lo comes, mueres.

¿QUÉ ES?

----------


## Iban

Pero cámbiate la foto, que pareces un traficante de armas....

: - D

----------


## Ravenous

> ¡Mooola a que sí! Jajaja. Soy como un Jason Bourne, un Hitman, un Transporter... yeah . Y qué viva la yakuza jaja.


Pero en versión española, que queda más cutre y falto de presupuesto  :302:  :302: 


Volviendo al tema: La nada? el vacío? Yo?

----------


## Iban

Una de las tres.

----------


## Ming

Pues yo apostaría por la nada.

... aunque estoy por cambiar a la del yo (Ravenous)  :302: 
_Es más malvado que el mismísimo demonio._ Si, sin duda alguna.
_Es más grande que Dios._ ...
_Lo tienen los pobres._  :Neutral: 
_No les hace falta a los ricos._ Eso no, a todos les falta un Ravenous en sus vidas  :302: 
_Lo piensan los muertos._  "Me ca** en tus muertos"... mmm... ok
_Y si lo comes, mueres._ Prefiero no pensarlo  :117:

----------


## Iban

Es correcto. Más o menos. No exactamente "LA nada", sino "nada". Pero vale. ¿Ahora a quién le toca, a Ravenous o a Ming?

Decisión salomonica: a cualquiera de los dos.

.

----------


## Ravenous

Nononononono, a mi, o me partes por la mitad, o nada de salomonicidades.

Os cuento, anteayer por la mañana cogí una nota que me dejaron mis padres con cosas para hacer antes de que ellos volvieran. Estaba algo dormido y la hoja se me cayó dentro una taza llena de café. Al sacarla, afortunadamente no estaba mojada, así que pude leerla. Luego resultó que me cayó una bronca de proporciones importantes por no hacer lo que decía la nota, pero eso ya es otra historia y será contada en otro momento...

¿porqué no se me mojó la nota? (no, no era un post-it)

----------


## Coloclom

Porque el café no era líquido sino en grano?

----------


## eidanyoson

Porque la taza estaba vacía. Una taza de café a la que aún no le habías echado el café...

----------


## Ravenous

Nunca he visto tazas específicas para café, pero podría valer.

No obstante, punto para Coloclom.

----------


## Coloclom

cedo mi tuno, ando muy liado.

Disculpas

----------


## nico5713

alguien toma el turno??

----------


## mpot27

Si puedo lo cojo yo.

----------


## nico5713

si tomalo no hay problema

----------


## mpot27

Pues tomándolo,pongo como una adivinanza muy sencilla:

Este banco está ocupado por un padre y un hijo,el padre se llama Juan y el hijo ya te lo he dicho.

¿cómo se llama el hijo?
PD:No es "ya te lo he dicho"así que a pensar

----------


## Pulgas

Pues digo yo que se llamará por teléfono, o a gritos.
Salvo que Juan y *Esteban* estén cerca el uno del otro, en cuyo caso le llamará por su nombre.

Vamos con otra facilito.
Preparaos, matemáticos:

El otro día vi un número de pulgas de *“El Circo de Pulgas y Compañía”*.
Durante el espectáculo hubo siete números diferentes.
En el primero (“Equilibrios”) actuaron 3 pulgas.
En el segundo (“La catapulta”), dos acróbatas y cuatro ayudantes.
En el tercero (“Saltimbanqui”) sólo una.
En el cuarto (“El barreño”), dos.
En el quinto (“Carrera de cuadrigas”), seis.
En el sexto (“La torre”), seis.
En el octavo (“Despedida”), nueve.

*Teniendo en cuenta que una actuó en todos los números, dos actuaron en tres, y siete repitieron acto, ¿cuántas pulgas componen la trouppe de “El Circo de Pulgas y Compañía”?
*

----------


## Iban

> El otro día vi un número de pulgas de *“El Circo de Pulgas y Compañía”*.
> Durante el espectáculo hubo siete números diferentes.
> En el primero (“Equilibrios”) actuaron 3 pulgas.
> En el segundo (“La catapulta”), dos acróbatas y cuatro ayudantes.
> En el tercero (“Saltimbanqui”) sólo una.
> En el cuarto (“El barreño”), dos.
> En el quinto (“Carrera de cuadrigas”), seis.
> En el sexto (“La torre”), seis.
> En el octavo (“Despedida”), nueve.
> ...


3+(2+4)+1+2+6+6+9 = 33

43 - 7 - 2*2 - 7 = 43 - 18 = 15 pulgas

Pulgas, jejeeeje... ¿de aquí te viene el nombre?  :Smile1: 

Me gustó mucho la diea de Coloclom de ponernos una adivinanza a través de un tigre. Va aquí el hermano del tigre de Coloclom. Éste tiene mucha cara. Es decir, oculta un rostro, ¿dónde?

----------


## Ming

Ok, la he visto ;P

Doi más tiempo o pongo el siguiente... Si alguien quiere el turno que lo diga.

Bueno, pregunta chorra para que sea que cedo el turno:
¿Quien es llamado el Irlandés?

----------


## Pulgas

No tan deprisa, forasteros, que *Iban no ha acertado la respuesta*.
No es correcto, así que, si queréis responder al tigre, no hay problema, pero *queda pendiente el Circo de Pulgas*.

(Postdata: no lo iba a hacer tan fácil)

----------


## Iban

:-O

:-O


:-O

Pido disculpas por pasarme de frenada.

Leamos otra vez...

----------


## Iban

Es que ahora hago las cuentas con los dedos y me salen 13....

----------


## Pulgas

Je, je. Aceptadas las excusas, pero eso no te libra de un nuevo fracaso.
¡¡¡Tampoco!!!

¿Cuántos espectáculos has visto de Circo de Pulgas?
(No respondas, ya se te nota: -careto de malísimo con risa despreciable: je, je, ji, ji-)

----------


## Ming

mi 17... me faltan pulgas?!?!?

----------


## Iban

¡¡Todos quietos!!!

El tigre se queda en la nevera hasta que no resolvamos esto de las pulgas...

Tengo una solución, pero no sé si será la acertada...

----------


## Pulgas

Ni 15, ni 13 ni 17.
*¿Tan flojos estáis?*
Y yo que creí que este era de los facilitos.

De momento, y mientras alguien descubre el enigma, resuelvo el de Iban. Así "tira" el que acierte el de El Circo de Pulgas.

----------


## Ming

Jajajaja, podría ser una buena solución, si...

Pero seguiríamos teniendo los cuerpos muertos de las pulgas...

Mi opción es un perro, que te parece, que se pasee por allí y se large, con las pulgas por supuesto  :302:  Adiós pulgas; solo se puede quedar Pulgas.


Ei, y yo que Pulgas?!?!

----------


## Pulgas

Es qeu vais a toda caña y se me cruzan las respuestas.
Iban: te odio por asesino. Eres un pulguidicida.
Ming: no se contempla la posibilidad d eque entren perros. Está prohibido por la Federación Internacional de Circos de Pulgas.

----------


## Ming

Decía lo del irlandés  :302: 

mmm... pero son más o menos. Pista!!!!

----------


## Iban

> Pues digo yo que se llamará por teléfono, o a gritos.
> Salvo que Juan y *Esteban* estén cerca el uno del otro, en cuyo caso le llamará por su nombre.
> 
> Vamos con otra facilito.
> Preparaos, matemáticos:
> 
> El otro día vi un número de pulgas de *“El Circo de Pulgas y Compañía”*.
> Durante el espectáculo hubo siete números diferentes.
> En el primero (“Equilibrios”) actuaron 3 pulgas.
> ...


A ver que me chupe la punta de los dedos y vuelvo a empezar:

si no repitiesen ninguna pulga, habría:

3+(2+4)+1+2+6+6+9 = 33 pulgas.

Pero como una de ellas actua en todos los numeros, hay que restar seis pulgas (son siete numeros): 33-6 = 27
Y como dos actuan en tres números, hay que restar dos pulgas por cada una de ellas, es decir, hay que restar 4: 27-4 = 23
Y como siete pulgas repiten acto, hay que restar una pulga por cada una de ellas, es decir, siete: 23 - 7 = 16

¿Cómo es posible que sea tan tope con las matemáticas y cda vez me salga un número distinto?

Por Dios, qué vergüenza...


¿16 pulgas del infierno?

----------


## Iban

justias, yo tampoco había visto lo del Irlandés:

Aquí en Bilbao un irlandés es esto:

_"Con ayuda de una cucharilla echamos el whisky, previamente quemado con el azúcar, a un vaso de irlandés. Ayudados por la misma cucharilla, vamos añadiendo poco a poco por las paredes del cristal del vaso, y con mucho cuidado, el café evitando que se mezcle con lo anterior. Por último, y protegiendo también con la cucharilla, añadimos poco a poco la nata semimontada y acabamos decorando con una pizca de café en polvo por encima de la nata para que contraste el color."_

srlup...

----------


## Fran Gomez

Posiblemente sea una estupidez, pero..
¿Los circos de pulgas utilizan pulgas de verdad?  :Sarcastic:

----------


## Pulgas

Ming: el irlandás (salvo que te refieras al errante) es Patrick I. O'Malley, miembro vitalicio de este foro.

Ibán, te has obcecado de una maneras impropias de ti (me gusta: eres humano). Estudia el detalle _en un Circo de Pulgas_.

Pista: ¡Documentaos, hermanos, documentaos!

----------


## Iban

Raticus, como sea eso, te corto el cuello a ti y a pulgas.

De buen rollito, claro.

Pero os corto el cuello.

----------


## Ming

:117:  me he saltado y he hecho que solo 6 repitan acto  :117: 

:( Iban se ha adelantado.

Iban no es correcto:
Edito: Siiiiiiii Pulgas, mira que era fácil.

----------


## Pulgas

Te quemas, Raticus, te quemas. ¿Cuántas?

----------


## Iban

Entonces Raticus nos ha vuelto a adelantar por la derecha, me temo...

GiaagggggggghhhhH!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Fran Gomez

A ver, si la matematica no me falla.. 0  :Smile1:

----------


## Iban

a ver p'acá esos cuellos...

----------


## Pulgas

¡Premio para el caballero!
Extraigo de la Wikipedia:
_El circo de pulgas es un espectáculo circense protagonizado por pulgas. Muchos "circos de pulgas" no contienen insecto alguno y radican en la habilidad del artista y a varios dispositivos eléctricos, magnéticos y mecánicos, para convencer a la audiencia de su existencia._

Je, je. Algún día os presentaré mi "Circo de Pulgas".

----------


## Ming

:o que cab***es!!!

Te toca Raticus

----------


## Fran Gomez

Cedo turno al siguiente que postee, que ando liado (y sin ideas) :(

----------


## Pulgas

Bueno, como no se anima nadie, aquí dejo uno que os servirá para recordar algunas fechas y para que algunos se resarzan de su fracaso matemático :Wink1: 

Don Melquíades es pastor de cabras. Hombre culto, que estudió en los años en los que se memorizaba la lista de los Reyes Godos y se aprendían de carrerilla las fechas importantes.
En cierta ocasión le pregunté cuántas cabezas componían su rebaño, a lo que me respondió:
Si le restas al año de inicio de la Guerra Civil Española, el año en que se enfrentaron las tropas en la Batalla de las Navas de Tolosa, y a la cifra resultante le restas la suma de todos los dígitos del día, mes y año en que tuvo lugar la Batalla de Normandía, tendrás 123 animales más de los que yo tengo.
¿Cuántas ovejas tiene don Melquíades?

----------


## t.barrie

Es pastor de cabras no de ovejas. :Smile1: 
No tiene ninguna oveja.

----------


## t.barrie

Aún con el riesgo de haberme pasado de frenada, pongo yo uno. No recuerdo donde lo leí,(espero que no sea en esta hilo :O15: )

Tenemos sobre la mesa dos velas, una caja de cerillas y una navaja.

sabemos que las velas son iguales y tardan en consumirse una hora(cada una) .

Sin cortar las velas, sin medir o hacer "marcas", ¿cómo calcularíamos 15 minutos?

Adelanto ya que la solución puede que tenga alguna pega :Confused: , pero en fin... la mayoría de juegos de este tipo las tiene.


Un saludo.

----------


## Pulgas

t.barrie: ¡Astuto y sagaz, pardiez! Y yo que me imaginaba a Ibán haciendo cuentas... ¡Cachis la mar!

----------


## t.barrie

jaja, si te digo la verdad te he calado pronto por la frase "para que algunos se resarzan de su fracaso matemático :Wink1: ". Eres un malvado Pulgas :666: . 

He estado tentado de no responder tan pronto para ver si alguien "picaba"..

bueno, un saludo.

----------


## Makakoraitor

Esa de las velas esta complicada, pero yo levantaria la cabeza y miraria la hora en el reloj de la pared o.o
Ya que dijiste que es algo cutre, no se me ocurre nada, talvez atravesar la vela con una cerilla en 1/4 de la vela.

----------


## Iban

> Aún con el riesgo de haberme pasado de frenada, pongo yo uno. No recuerdo donde lo leí,(espero que no sea en esta hilo)
> 
> Tenemos sobre la mesa dos velas, una caja de cerillas y una navaja.
> 
> sabemos que las velas son iguales y tardan en consumirse una hora(cada una) .
> 
> Sin cortar las velas, sin medir o hacer "marcas", ¿cómo calcularíamos 15 minutos?
> 
> Adelanto ya que la solución puede que tenga alguna pega, pero en fin... la mayoría de juegos de este tipo las tiene.
> ...


¡Repucha!

No había visto que ya había una adivinanza puesta...

¿Y todos tan callados? Anda, que t.barrie no puede ser tan listo... 

Vamos a ver: dos velas, una caja de cerillas y una navaja...

Dos velas... una caja de navajas... una cerilla... hum....

Pensemos, tenemos... dos viejas.... ehh... una faja de naranjas... y una vajilla...

Esto tiene que ser algo sencillo. Humm... una taza color naranja... no sé, a ver... dos cejas... claro, y un lavavajillas, que no se me olvide...

Pues es que creo que lo tengo en la punta de la lengua.

¡Joder, si está chupado!!

Se coge la taza color naranja, se mete en el lavavajillas con el programa corto de agua fría. Se espera a que termine, y cuando haga "ting", se levanta las cejas y se dice: "Caramba, ¿ya ha pasado un cuarto de hora?".



Me toca, me toca, me toca...  


.

----------


## Fran Gomez

> Se coge la taza color naranja, se mete en el lavavajillas con el programa corto de agua fría. Se espera a que termine, y cuando haga "ting", se levanta las cejas y se dice: "Caramba, ¿ya ha pasado un cuarto de hora?".
> Me toca, me toca, me toca...  
> .


  ¡¡¡HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Me has alegrado el dia, Iban!  :Great:

----------


## Makakoraitor

Muy astuto Iban, me asombra tanto conocimiento o.o
Esperemos a que sea cierta esa respuesta tambien :P
Y haber que nos propones ^^

----------


## Iban

Por si la solución del lavavajillas no la dan por buena (que es que aquí hay mucho puntilloso ), voy a proponer otra opción:

Se cogen las dos velas y se ponen bien alineadas, pero en sentidos opuestos:

.....-========......
......========-.....

Y con las cerillas se prende fuego a ambas al mismo tiempo.

Un rato más tarde, las llamas habrán llegado al mismo punto (¡sorpresa!, ese rato es media hora, puesto que se han consumido justo justo la mitad de cada vela):

..............-====......
......====-..............

Soplando y apagándolas, cada una de las velas durará todavía media hora más.

Repetimos el proceso, con las dos medias velas:

...........-====............
............====-...........

Tic, tac, tic, tac...


...............-==.........
............==-............

¡¡Ffffhhh!!

Y ahora, cada trozo de vela es un reloj exacto de *un cuarto de hora*.  :Smile1: 

Ah, sí, la navaja...

Mientras espero a que todo esto suceda, con la navaja practijo un jueguecito que he visto por ahí y que es: "mira, una navaja roja: roja por este lado, y roja por este otro. Roja... y roja. Pero si ahora la froto contra la manga... es blanca por aquí, y blanca por aquí. Banca, y blanca. Unos polvitos mágicos... ¡y se vuelve roja otra vez! Pero si ahora la escondo en la mano y aprieto fuerte...".

Caramba, qué bien me sale: lo voy a llamar el juego de la taza naranja en el lavavajillas. En honor a Ascanio.

----------


## Pulgas

¡Oh, cielos! No es la versión que yo me sabía, pero me convence mucho más la tuya que la a mí me dijeron.
Cuando el señor t.barrie nos ofrezca su veredico, os lo cuento.

----------


## Iban

Cuéntala ya, que se me están despellejando las manos de tanto jugar con la navaja...

(¿cuál es la que te convence, la del lavavajillas? Sabía que tú eras un tipo de mente abierta.... :p)

----------


## t.barrie

Correcto iban, ojo no te cortes con la navaja!!!. 

Yo había oido dos soluciones. Una la de iban y  la otra... que la cuente Pulgas, pero en esta hacía falta la navaja :Smile1: .


Iban te toca.

----------


## Iban

Sabía yo que lo del lavavajillas no podía estar mal... :-pppppppppp

Aquí va un acertijo minimalista: 


╔═══════════╗............ ╔═════════╗ 
║.. ┌───────┐..║ .............║.. ┌─────┐..║
║.. │.................. │..║..............║...│..............│..║
║.. │ _¿ QUIÉN_...│..║............. ║.. │ ..._ES ?_..│..║
║.. │.................. │..║............. ║...│..............│..║
║.. └───────┘. ║ .............║...└─────┘. ║
╚═══════════╝ ............╚═════════╝

----------


## t.barrie

¿Marcos?              .............

----------


## Pulgas

Pues no, no voy a usar la navaja (aunque se podria).
Yo voya a encender las dos velas, una por los dos lados y la otra sólo por uno. Cuando se consuma la primera (la que he encendido por los dos lados) apagaré la segunda: habrá transcurrido media hora. Si enciendo la segunda por los dos lados, tardará 15 minutos en consumirse.
Me gusta más la versión de Iban porque ninguna vela viene proparada para encenderla pro los dos lados, con lo que tendría que quiar algo de cera, alterando con ello el tiempo real.
¡Ay, si es que mi niño es un genio!

----------


## t.barrie

Pulgas, esa era la otra solución que yo sabía. La navaja era precisamente para sacar ese "algo de cera" para poder encender la vela por el otro lado. Y "la pega" que os comentaba al plantear el acertijo era esa, que se alteraba el tiempo.

La solución de iban es mejor. 


Un saludo.

----------


## Pulgas

¡Qué torpe soy! Y yo que decía que no iba a usar la navaja. Merezco siete collejas y media.

----------


## Iban

Jo, sí, kk, es Marcos. ¿Y para eso media hora haciendo el dibujito de marras?

Tengo que abogar en favor de la solución de Pulgas. La mía sólo sería válida si la vela se consumiese a ritmo constante, y eso no está garantizado...

Ay, qué ositos amorosos somos todos.

No, tú más... no, tú... Ay, calla, tontorrón...

Jijijiji..

----------


## t.barrie

A ver este.. Cojed papel y boli chicas.

Tenemos tres pozos y tres huertos. Se trata de conseguir construir un canal para llevar el agua que vaya de cada pozo a cada huerto, es decir, de cada pozo saldran tres canales que irán uno a cada huerto. 

Los canales no se pueden cruzar y no pueden pasar por dentro de los huertos...





P................. P.............. P


. 


H............... H .............H 


Pd: los puntitos como si no estubieran, era porque no me dejaba separar las letras.

----------


## Makakoraitor

t.Barrie has sido malo, no tiene solución pero la que mas se acerca es el teorema de Wagner, lo se porque lo hicimos en mates con una profe de substitución :P
Seria algo asi: (lo hice con paint x))

----------


## t.barrie

¿no tiene solución? ¿seguro?  :Confused: 




Vale no hay solución, he sido un poco malvado :Diablo: , . 

Suponía que habría gente que sabría que no había solución,mi idea era dar por buena, aquella respuesta en que se argumentara el porqué no tiene solución.

De todas maneras, te doy por buena la respuesta, 

¡¡¡te toca !!!

----------


## Makakoraitor

Bueno yo pondre el classico acertijo de Einstein, el que dijo que solo el 10% de la poblacion mundial seria capaz de resolver, en su epoca. Agarren papel, lapiz y goma!

El acertijo dice así:
  Tenemos 5 casas de cinco colores diferentes y en cada una de ellas vive una persona de una nacionalidad diferente.
Cada uno de los dueños bebe una bebida diferente, fuma una marca de cigarrillos diferente y tiene una mascota diferente.
  Tenemos las siguientes claves:

	El británico vive en la casa roja.	El sueco tiene un perro.	El danés toma té.	La casa verde esta a la izquierda de la blanca.	El dueño de la casa verde toma café.	La persona que fuma Pall Mall tiene un pájaro.	El dueño de la casa amarilla fuma Dunhill.	El que vive en la casa del centro toma leche.	El noruego vive en la primera casa.	La persona que fuma Brends vive junto a la que tiene un gato.	La persona que tiene un caballo vive junto a la que fuma Dunhill.	El que fuma Bluemasters bebe cerveza.	El alemán fuma prince.	El noruego vive junto a la casa azul.	El que fuma Brends tiene un vecino que toma agua.
 Y por ultimo la pregunta:
  ¿Quién es el dueño del pececito?


(Nota: Yo hice una especie de tabla, es mas facil de ir poniendo la informacion.)




*No vale mirar en internet!*

----------


## Ming

Makako ese ya lo pusieron  :Wink1:  y el de t.barrie si que tiene solución la linea negra la pasas por encima de la primera P y ya esta, resuelto.

Makako, pon otro.


_Edito:_ Ha dicho que por los huertos no, pero no ha dicho nada de los pozos  :302:

----------


## Iban

ahí le has dado, Ming.

Y tampoco ha dicho nada de que los canales no puedan ser subterraneos...

----------


## Makakoraitor

Por eso puse la linia negra, se referia a un canal subterraneo ^^
Bueno pues propongo otro, busque en el foro y no lo vi el de Einstein pero haber pongo otro del mismo estilo.




> En lo mas profundo del Caribe,                 cinco piratas enterraron sus tesoros en una misma isla. Debéis                 descubrir en que playa desembarco cada pirata, donde enterró su                 tesoro y en que consistía este.
> 1-Ningún pirata enterró el                 tesoro en la misma playa en que desembarco.
>                 2-El Capitán Blood enterró monedas de oro, pero no lo hizo en                 el centro de la isla.
>                 3-Quien desembarco en la playa este (no fue el Capitán Muerte)                 llevo tejidos de seda y oro.
>                 4-Quien desembarco en la playa sudoeste enterró el tesoro en la                 playa oeste.
>                 5-El Capitán Negro desembarco en la playa oeste. No llevaba                 vasijas.
>                 6-En la playa sur se desembarcaron diamantes que no se                 enterraron en la playa norte.
>                 7-El Capitán Murder desembarco en la playa norte, pero no                 enterró su tesoro en el centro de la isla.
>                 8-Las perlas se enterraron en la playa este.
> ...


Recomiendo tambien hacer una tabla :D

----------


## Iban

No te imaginas la paliza que me daba Einstein. En buena hora le expliqué estos juegos... "Oye, Iban, me pones otro... venga, porfa... solo uno más y luego de verdad que sigo con la teoría cuántica.... venga.. uno solo... joo...". Santo Dios, qué perra cogió. Y así, normal que dejase toda la teoría de la relatividad a medias, siempre perdiendo el tiempo con los jueguecitoas. ¡Gracias a Dios que todavía no se habían inventado las tragaperras!

Bueno, pues mi tabla dice lo siguiente:

Que

Blood desembarcó el la playa Sudoeste, y enterró Monedas en el Oeste.
Maldito desembarcó en la playa Este, y enterró Tejidos en el Norte.
Muerte desembarcó en la playa Sur, y enterró Diamantes en el Centro.
Murder desembarcó en la playa Norte, y enterró Vasijas en el Sur.
Negro desembarcón en la playa Oeste, y enterró Perlas en el Este.

¡¡Ayyy... cómo nos gusta!!

..

¿El qué? ¿Cómo que el qué? Decídmelo vosotros...

----------


## t.barrie

> Makako ese ya lo pusieron  y el de t.barrie si que tiene solución la linea negra la pasas por encima de la primera P y ya esta, resuelto.
> 
> Makako, pon otro.
> 
> 
> _Edito:_ Ha dicho que por los huertos no, pero no ha dicho nada de los pozos


 



> ahí le has dado, Ming.
> 
> Y tampoco ha dicho nada de que los canales no puedan ser subterraneos...


 


Vale, mil disculpas por no haber planteado el problema de una manera más correcta, espero que no me condenéis a arder en el infierno por esto.

----------


## Ming

> Vale, mil disculpas por no haber planteado el problema de una manera más correcta, espero que no me condenéis a arder en el infierno por esto.


¿Infierno? no hombre no

Azotes, eso siempre va mejor  :302: 

 :Whip:

----------


## Ming

Iban, me cuentas que es lo que pretendes que hagamos?  :Oops: 

Por cierto... Ahora mismo estan haciendo en TV3 una pelicula muy entretenida (o eso parece) para a os que les guste loe enigmas  :Wink1:

----------


## Mr NIce

La habitación de Fermat!

buenísima, lastima que ya la había visto...

pero bueno, la veré terminar  :Smile1:

----------


## Iban

Una pregunta, un dibujo... ¿Más pistas?

 :Wink1:

----------


## Ming

Si.

Sino no preguntaría ¬¬

----------


## Iban

> ¡¡Ayyy... cómo nos gusta!!
> 
> ..
> 
> ¿El qué? ¿Cómo que el qué? Decídmelo vosotros...


 
Y el dibujo, aquí va de nuevo.

----------


## Makakoraitor

Iban acertó asi que le toca a el. ^^
Por cierto, buenisima la pelicula de ahier de TV3, la habitación de Fermat. Con un final un poco  :O11: 
Muy buena igualmente =)

----------


## Iban

Pero si yo ya he hecho la pregunta...

Humm... Estáis un poco dormidos...

----------


## Ming

Un martillo dandole a una pared?!  :117: 

Podemos ir haciendo preguntas? :S

----------


## Iban

Hombre, podéis hacer todas las preguntas que os apetezca, pero es que veo difícil que sepa cómo responderlas...

Un martillo dando a una pared, no, no es algo que nos guste mucho. :p

----------


## Damael

chocolate (chocó la t)

----------


## Ming

siete de picas?  :117: 

Iban estoy perdida.


:o Damael, chocolate. Buena  :302:

----------


## Iban

Ming, te han adelantado.

Si no era tan difícil, ¿no? Es un gerontofílico de ésos de los periódicos...   :001 302: 
(lo sé, lo sé, pero es que me gusta confundir las palabras).  :001 302: 

Damael, ahora lo suyo es que tú nos propontas una adivinanza o similar. Es tu turno.

----------


## Damael

Un día cualquiera de un lugar cualquiera, al llegar el director de una fábrica cualquiera a su despacho le dijo el guarda nocturno que le estaba esperando: D. Antonio, no coja hoy el avión hacia Madrid, que esta noche he soñado que se estrellaba y mis sueños siempre se cumplen. Después de mucho insistir, ya que no acababa de creerle, el director viajó en coche y efectivamente el avión se la pegó. Al volver de este viaje llamó al guarda, le dió las gracias por salvarle la vida y lo despidió. ¿Motivo del despido?

----------


## Ravenous

Por dormirse en el trabajo.

----------


## Mr NIce

lol

he tenido una iluminación!

por dormir en el trabajo? (como mi antiguo encargao...)

EDIT: te me has adelantado Ravenous!!

----------


## Damael

pozí, tu turno.

----------


## Mr NIce

Viendo que Ravenous no se decide pongo uno de mientras...

Hay tres relojes en una habitación, el primero marca las 6.15, el segundo 8.45 y el tercero que está sobre la mesa marca las 7.19. ¿Qué hora es?

----------


## Ming

pues... 22.57; pon los relojes en hora corcho!

----------


## Iban

Humm.... core que la respueta de Ming va por buen camino, pero no es correcta.

Son las 23:00.

 :117:

----------


## Ming

Iban... 23.13 ... bueno, para el foro 21.13

----------


## Mr NIce

no, no es la hora real ni la del foro

hay que ser un poco mas abstracto 

jijijii

----------


## Iban

Son las 7.19, porque nadie es tan idio.. tan... que si alguien tiene tres relojes, y sólo uno funciona, el que funciona es que que se lleva a la mesilla, y los otros dos los deja por ahí tirados.

----------


## Ming

Pues... alomejor si miramos cual es el único que no esta parado sabremos cual funciona; otra cosa es que vaya a la hora  :Neutral: 

Aaaaah, si los relojes se revisaron hace menos de 12 horas, y funcionaban tados bien, entonces el que funciona, por logica es el de las 8.45... bueno todo depende de a que hora se revisasen... si fue a las 8 entonces sería el de las 7.19, no?

... Bueno, yo que se; una comedura de cabeza!!!

El que funciones es el que esta bien... creo...

----------


## Mr NIce

me vais a matar...

----------


## Iban

Cuenta con ello...



¿Alguna pista?

----------


## Fran Gomez

Venga va, me arriesgo: 

No es ninguna hora.. 
Es mas, el tiempo no se puede medir... 
Bueno, de hecho, el tiempo no existe..

¿Que por que? Ni idea.. ¿no habia que ser mas abstracto? Pues eso, me abstraigo.  :No: 


PD: Una pista, por dios!

----------


## Mr NIce

la hora no la marca ningún reloj

----------


## Iban

> Viendo que Ravenous no se decide pongo uno de mientras...
> 
> Hay tres relojes en una habitación, el primero marca las 6.15, el segundo 8.45 y el tercero que está sobre la mesa marca las 7.19. ¿Qué hora es?


¿Hora de tirarte a los tiburones?

 :Neutral:

----------


## Iban

¡¡¡¡¡Es hora de dar cuerda a los relojes!!!!!

----------


## Mr NIce

perrito piloto para el caballero!!!

:D

----------


## Fran Gomez

¿Hora de poner los relojes en hora?
 :Neutral:

----------


## Iban

¿Es la hora de comprarse un reloj?

¿Es la hora de irse a dormir?

¿Es la hora es la ho-ra, es la ho--ra , es la hora de-ju-gar, ilari-lari- oh, ¡Oh Oh Oh!?

----------


## Mr NIce

que ya está chicos, que ya está

----------


## Ming

> ¡¡¡¡¡Es hora de dar cuerda a los relojes!!!!!


Le toca a Iban, no?

----------


## Mr NIce

si, es su turno, (a no ser que ravenous quiera recuperar el suyo... jeje

----------


## Iban

Pliz, que alguien me haga la suplencia esta vez, hoy ando a la carrera.

:-)

----------


## Ming

Ok... mmm... creo que no se ha puesto nunca... creo... es muy cutre, eh  :Oops: 

Un capitán que navega por el Caribe llega a un lugar donde esta rodeado de serpientes marinas, muchas son ciegas. 3 no ven a estribor, 3 no ven nada a babor, 3 pueden ver a estribor, 3 pueden ver a babor, y 3 pueden ver tanto a estribor como a babor, mientras que 3 más son ciegas de los dos ojos. Que cantidad de serpientes hacen falta para que se de esta circunstancia.

----------


## Pulgas

Pues yo diría que seis: tres ciegas totales y tres que ven.
Las ciegas totales no pueden ver a babor, ni a estribor. Las videntes ven a izquierda y derecha, así que con seis lo hacemos.
¿Acerté?  :Smile1:

----------


## Ming

Por supuesto Pulgas, es tu turno  :Smile1:

----------


## Pulgas

Ando preparando una super-pregunta, pero como va más lenta de lo previsto (estoy un tanto liado), aquí dejo una más sencilla para que no se pare el juego:

Un mago va al lugar donde los animales, especialmente las fieras, se recogen para dormir; allí se encuentra a dos extraterrestres obstinados en regresa a su casa. Y coge un recipiente sin asa que tiene, como decoración, una carta de la baraja.
¿A qué está jugando el mago?

----------


## Iban

Pulgas, si éste es el sencillo, cuando llegue el difícil, nos vamos a tener que atiborrar a astringentes  :Wink1: 

¿A qué está jugando el mago? ¿Puedo preguntar si está despierto?

----------


## Pulgas

Si no lo estuviera le saldría fatal.  :Smile1:

----------


## Iban

jajjajaja... Estoy totalmente perdido.

¿El mago está en un videoclub escogiendo la película del sábado a la tarde?

----------


## Pulgas

Frío, frío, frío... Helado (y no precisamente de nata). Je, je.

----------


## Iban

Pulgas, en este preciso instante va hacia tu casa un grupo de ex-milicianos rumanos amigos míos. No opongas mucha resistencia, que si no te van a abollar el chasis. Basta con que les digas la respuesta.  :Smile1: 

¿El mago está en el cuarto de juegos de su hijo/hija?

----------


## Ming

> ¿El mago está en el cuarto de juegos de su hijo/hija?


Entonces los extraterestres son sus hijos?!?  :117: 

... creo que soy un poco malpensada  :Oops:  Joe, que mal que estoy...  :O11:

----------


## Iban

El espectáculo erótico de anoche, que te habrá dejado traumatizada. :p

Pulgas, ¿y si se te cae una pìstita por aquí?

----------


## Pulgas

Yo, ante amenazas cedo enseguida. El mago está haciendo un juego de magia.
Ya lo he dicho, ya tienes la pista. Pide a los milicianos que no vengan. ¡Ay, ja!

----------


## Iban

¿Los caníbales?

(Lo siento, Pulgas, no se han llevado móvil).

----------


## Pulgas

¿Los caníbales? ¿De dónde te sacas que puede ser ése?
No sé si te sobra imaginación o te falta un tornillo. ¡Frío, frío!

Por cierto, si muero nunca sabrás la respuesta. ¡Je je!

----------


## Iban

Jajajajaja... Con los tornillos que me faltan podrías montar una réplica de la Torre Eiffel a escala natural.

Si no son los caníbales, sospecho yo que tampoco serán los vegetarianos... ¿Sabes lo que nos ayudaría? Saber si estamos hablando de cartas o se trata de alguna otra disciplina mágica. Porque es que eso de los dos extraterrestres me suena sospechosamente a dos comodines, pero no sé yo...

(Ah, por cierto, me acaba de llamar Vladimir desde una cabina. Que llegarán un poco tarde porque han parado a coger unas  cervezas. Así que no te impacientes.

...

Ay, mi madre, que sabía yo que tenía que darle algún recado, que el encargo se cancelaba... Ay qué tonto...).

----------


## Pulgas

Me intimidas. Aquí van dos pistas concluyentes:
1.- No soy cartomago. La magia con cartoncitos no es lo mío.
2.- Tal vez si pensaseis en clave de jeroglífico...

(Por dios, que sean sólo unas birras, porque como lleguen cociditos de alcohol estoy apañao)

----------


## Iban

> Un mago va al lugar donde los animales, especialmente las fieras, se recogen para dormir;


CUBIL




> allí se encuentra a dos extraterrestres obstinados en regresa a su casa.


ETES




> Y coge un recipiente sin asa


OLLA




> que tiene, como decoración, una carta de la baraja.


DOS




> ¿A qué está jugando el mago?


¿A los cubiletes ollados?

----------


## Pulgas

¡Lástima: con lo bien que empezaste!

----------


## Iban

¡Y bolas!

BOL

AS


vamos, el cups and balls.  :Smile1: 

Oye, Pulgas, si llega Vladimir, dile que me llame que estoy preocupado. Que tiene la merienda preparada (dile que le he hecho pan con chocolate, como a él le gusta) y que venga rápido que todavía no ha hecho los deberes de mates.  :Smile1:

----------


## Pulgas

¡Ah, pero su merienda ¿no era yo?! ¡Qué desilusión!

¡Acertó el caballero!
Ves como no era tan difícil, tontín. Si es que puedes con todo.
Por cierto, reclamaciones al Diccionario de la Lengua Española de la RAE, que las definiciones las extraje de ahí.

----------


## Iban

Estando solo, le sobra una. Pero siendo una, le falta otra. Y las tiras con fuerza contra la pared.

¿De qué hablo?

----------


## Ravenous

De negros?

(perdón por la referencia al conocido chiste racista, pero esta puesto huevo)

La letra O?

----------


## Iban

Pongamos que son tres cosas distintas y relacionadas...

----------


## Pulgas

Je, je. Gracias a la pista te he pillado. ¡Ya lo tengo!
Dejo pasar un tiempecito por si alguien más lo adivina y mientras sigo trabajando en la nueva pregunta, que no la he terminado (es que he estado vago esta tarde). Claro, que tendrá que ser después de preparar la cena, que hoy me toca a mí (en realidad me toca siempre: en casa cocino yo).

----------


## Pulgas

En fin, resolvamos: SOL, LUNA Y ESTRELLAS
Estando *solo*, le sobra una. Claro, le sobra la O. Y tenemos SOL.
Pero siendo *una*, le falta otra. Elemental, le falta la L. Nos da LUNA
Y las tiras con fuerza contra la pared. Entonces las *ESTRELLAS*.

----------


## Pulgas

Como estoy cansado de que se adivinen las preguntas en cuestión de minutos, aquí dejo una más complicadilla. Nada que no resuelva internet, pero al tratarse de un 6 en 1, tendréis que dedicar un poco más de tiempo.  :Wink1: 
Espero que nos sirva como entretenimiento de este inicio de verano.  :Smile1: 

El más reputado mago (ver adjunto 1), actuó el 14 de mayo de 1956 en la boda de una famosísima actriz de Hollywood que mudó de país tras su matrimonio. En ese estado se celebra un importante Festival mágico.
En 1999 un español recibe la Varita Mágica de Oro por su participación en dicho evento.
El año en que nació este mago fallecía un genio holandés que consiguió, por primera vez, el Gran Premio de la Magia en una ciudad bañada por el Mediterráneo.
En ese año nace uno de los más grandes mentalistas que fue galardonado con el premio Tenyo (el primer no japonés que alcanzó este galardón).
Este mago coincide en el nombre con un personaje teatral muy conocido.

¡Atención, preguntas!
*¿Quién es el autor de esta obra de teatro?
¿De qué mentalista estamos hablando?
¿Quién se esconde detrás de los datos facilitados acerca del mago holandés?
¿Qué español recibió la varita de oro?
¿Quién es el mago al que apunta el jeroglífico?
¿Cuál es la respuesta al jeroglífico?*

----------


## Iban

:Diablo: ¡¡¡Vladimiiiiiiiirrr!!! Vuelve pitando a casa de Pulgas y rómpele todos los huesos. Y esta vez no te entretengas por el camino.    :Diablo:  ¡¡¡VLADIMIIIIIIIIRRR!!! :Diablo:

----------


## Iban

Pues vamos pasito a pasito y, quien venga después, que siga caminando. La bestial actriz que se casó el 14 de Mayo de 1956 es Grace Kelly, y quien actuó en su boda con Rainiero, Channing Pollock (aunque tu jeroglífico me despista).

Por lo tanto, ell festival de magia es el de Montecarlo.

Bueno, y ya que estamos, quien recibe la varita de manos de Rainiero en 1999 es el televisivo Joge Blass.

Hasta aquí puedo leer.

 :Smile1:

----------


## Pulgas

¡Cielos, yo creí  que era más difícil. A este paso lo resuelves en un santiamén!
Nada, nada, a buscar otro más complicado.

Recapitulemos
¿Quién es el autor de esta obra de teatro?
¿De qué mentalista estamos hablando?
¿Quién se esconde detrás de los datos facilitados acerca del mago holandés?
¿Qué español recibió la varita de oro? *Jorge Blass* (por Iban)
¿Quién es el mago al que apunta el jeroglífico? *Channing Pollok* (por Iban)
¿Cuál es la respuesta al jeroglífico?

El Festival de Montecarlo, para ser más exactos (o picajosos) es el Monte-carlo Magic Stars

----------


## Ming

*¿Quién se esconde detrás de los datos facilitados acerca del mago holandés?*
Fred Kaps?

----------


## Iban

No, no , no. Hay que explicarlo, listilla. :p

----------


## Ming

> No, no , no. Hay que explicarlo, listilla. :p


Suponiendo que la listilla soy yo...  :Neutral: 
No se que hay que explicar...

_El año en que nació este mago fallecía un genio holandés que consiguió, por primera vez, el Gran Premio de la Magia en una ciudad bañada por el Mediterráneo._

Que yo sepa (lo acabo de confirmar) Fred Kaps era holandés, ganó el Gran Premio de la Magia en Barcelona... murió el 1980, año que nació Jorge Blass. Bueno, y ya que lo he acabado buscando decir que su nombre real era Abraham Bongers.

Por lo tanto, que yo sepa la respuesta es Fred Kaps.

----------


## Iban

Jijiji... Minipunto para Ming.

A ver cuál es ahora el siguiente paso...

----------


## Iban

El año en que nació este mago fallecía un genio holandés que consiguió, por primera vez, el Gran Premio de la Magia en una ciudad bañada por el Mediterráneo.
En ese año nace uno de los más grandes mentalistas que fue galardonado con el premio Tenyo (el primer no japonés que alcanzó este galardón).

[/quote]

Fred Kaps recibe el Gran Premio de la Magia en Barcelona en 1950. Año en el que nación el mentalista con doble personalidad *Max Maven / Phil Goldsetin* (la de tiempo que pasé hasta que me enteré de que eran la misma persona...). Y, por lo que dice Oskiper en su blog, el premio se llama "tenYo"...  :Smile1: 

Por cierto: ¿Max Maven es el tío de Ravenous?

----------


## Pulgas

Me estáis frustrando (carita de llanto descon solado, no como la de los caretos, sino mucho más)

Recapitulemos
¿Quién es el autor de esta obra de teatro?
¿De qué mentalista estamos hablando? *Max Maven* (por Iban)
¿Quién se esconde detrás de los datos facilitados acerca del mago holandés? *Fred Kaps* (por Ming)
¿Qué español recibió la varita de oro? *Jorge Blass* (por Iban)
¿Quién es el mago al que apunta el jeroglífico? *Channing Pollok* (por Iban)
¿Cuál es la respuesta al jeroglífico?

Menos mal que me queda el jeroglífico que os hará sufrir (espero). ¡Je, je!

Mira a ver Ming, que estás a tiempo de empatar con Iban

----------


## Iban

Jajaja... Se veía claro que habías invertido tú más esfuerzo para hacerlo, del que íbamos a necesitar nosotros para resolverlo; es lo que pasa siempre con las cosas bien hechas. Pobrecito Pulgas...  :Smile1: 

El jeroglífico va por el famoso truco de Pollock llamado: "palobesugo", por todos nosotros conocido.

----------


## Pulgas

¡El palo te lo voy a dar yo a ti por besugo! No, no y no.

----------


## Iban

¿No es el truco del "palobesugo"? Vaya, pues es uno de mis preferidos...

Entonces tiene que ser el otro, el juego que le hico convertirse en un mago de renombre: El del "ramaconpezmuyfeo". Un juego poco conocido hoy en día entre los profanos, y de muy difícil ejecución.

(¿Se nota que le estoy dando tiempo a Ming para alcanzarme?)

----------


## Ming

Se nota  :302: 

Pero no se por qué quiero alcanzarte  :Neutral:  Simplemente sabía eso de Kaps y lo he dicho. Tu puedes Iban  :302:

----------


## Pulgas

¡Venga, que no decaiga, que sólo quedan por responder dos preguntitas y no son las más complicadas!  :Smile1:

----------


## eidanyoson

El personaje no será Max Estrella. El protagonista de Luces de Bohemia de Don Ramón María del Valle-Inclán.

Pregunto, no afirmo....

----------


## Pulgas

¡Correcto: Max Estrella y D. José María del Valle Inclán!
Premio para el caballero.
Sólo queda el jeroglífico.

----------


## Mr NIce

Lo tengo!
Leyendo un post de Luis Vicente en historia de la magia!
ha sido bastante chiripa pero bueno...

Un/el mago palomero




> - Channing Pollock...Uno de los magos más imitados por toda la pléyade de magos palomeros de la última mitad del siglo XX, imitaban su número, ropa, aspecto físico(el que podía), su música  
> 
> Sólo queda el jeroglífico.


No planteo enigma ya que no considero que lo merezca yo, aunque haya dicho la última 
(vaya, estoy bastante seguro de no fallar, sobretodo después de ver la misma foto en google cuando le he puesto "mero")

----------


## Pulgas

¡Correcto! Palo-mero.
Y como ha sido una victoria compartida (en realidade la mayoría la resolvió Iban, pero bueno) que ponga mensaje el primero que quiera, que así no se para esto.  :Smile1:

----------


## Mr NIce

bueno, como nadie pone nada pongo uno rapidito:

sin utilizar signos aritméticos, escribe mil con tres números romanos

----------


## Ravenous

IVI
vamos una M chunga,chunga

----------


## Mr NIce

respuesta equivocada, sigan jugando

----------


## Pulgas

MIL
1.- M = Mil
2.- I = Uno
3.- L = Cincuenta

----------


## Mr NIce

Premio para el caballero!!

----------


## Pulgas

¡¡¡BIEEEEEENNNNN!!!
Luego cuelgo uno, que ahora ando un poco liadillo.

----------


## Pulgas

Ya estoy aquí.

Para adivinar este juego de magia con cartas…
1.	Piensa en una película de Disney y quítale la “S”
2.	Amarra una cuerda sin la primera “A”.
3.	Deja un espacio en blanco.
4.	Piensa en un As
5.	Concéntrate en Mil.
6.	Añade el velocípedo de dos ruedas.
7.	Plantéame una disyuntiva.
8.	¡Para el caballo, que ya lo has adivinvado! (pero en femenino)

----------


## Damael

Carta ambiciosa

1- Car
2- ta
3-
4- A
5- m
6- bici
7- o
8- sa

----------


## Damael

Va, sin esperar confirmación a respuesta correcta pongo uno facilito para empezar, estilo Pulgas

Nombre de juego cartomágico


 1 – Los jinetes de la Apocalipsis lo son 
 2 – ESPACIO
 3 – Arrulla al niño
 4 – Sota francesa
 5 – Campeón de picas
 6 – Y
 7 -  Los colores del parchís también lo son
 8 – ESPACIO 
 9 – Imperativo verbo hacer (sin hache, como es muda…)
10 - Manteles de plástico (sin hache, como es muda….)

----------


## eidanyoson

4 rojas y 4 azules.

será será  :20:

----------


## Iban

Ehhh... ¡¡¡Channing Pollock!!!

 :Smile1: 

Es que me he despistado unos días...

pero bueno, al grano: ¿esto se ha parado?

----------


## Iban

ESto no puede ser... asi que voy a coger al toro por las aletas, y os dejo un rompecabezas sencillito para ver si así se vueve a coger velocidad (que está claro que en cuanto Pulgas trabaja dos días seguidos, los demás nos dormimos).

_Franz el granjero tiene tres cerdos de color rosa, cuatro cerdos marrones, un cerdo blanco y tres cerdos negros. ¿Cuántos de los cerdos de Franz pueden decir que son del mismo color que algún otro de los cerdos de Franz?_

----------


## Pulgas

Algo me dice que aquí hay trampa, pero ¡Qué demonios! Es tarde, estoy cansado y mañana madrugo, asi que ¿diez?

----------


## Iban

¿Cómo sumas tú, con los dedos? Lo digo porque es curioso que justo hayas llegado hasta 10... :p

ñeñeñññe

----------


## Pulgas

Es que el once me lo perdí en el cole. Ahora, de número trece estoy fenomenal, porque esa clase la repitieron.
Vale, vale. Pues todos, porque hasta el blanco (pobrecito que está solito) es del mismo color que uno de los cerdos de Franz: que el blanco.
La respuestaz, mañana que ahora sí que me acuesto (el despertador sonará a las 5,00).

(Te la devuelvo) ¡Y no vuelvas a escaparte dos días, que ya ves que sin ti se apaga esto  :Smile1: !

----------


## Iban

No vale decir todos los números del uno al cuatrocientos.

¿Por cuál te decides?

----------


## Pulgas

Franz el granjero tiene tres cerdos de color rosa, cuatro cerdos marrones, un cerdo blanco y tres cerdos negros. ¿Cuántos de los cerdos de Franz pueden decir que son del mismo color que algún otro de los cerdos de Franz?

El once: 3+4+1+3=11

----------


## Iban

gñiek, gñiek, gñiek...

recuerdo una historia de un circo de pulgas...

gñiek, gñiek, gñiek...

¿Qué me decías? ¿Once? Ah, no, no. Once no...

gñiek, gñiek, gñiek...

----------


## Pulgas

¡Ninguno, porque los cerdos no hablan!

----------


## Iban

Siempre tan... (GGÑÑÑÑÑÑ qué rabia)... perspicaz.   

¡¡Te toca!! Y que sepas que esta vez pienso responder palo-merluza, preguntes lo que preguntes.

----------


## Pulgas

Era bueno el del cerdo. Tardé en reaccionar.
Una un poco cutre y sencillito (es que tengo bolo en Zamora y ando pillado)

*Si colocas lo que está descolocado, podrás decirme en qué mago estoy pensando*

----------


## Iban

Que vaya bien en Zamora. ¡No paras! ¿Para cuándo una en Bilbao?

: D

----------


## Iban

Jajajajaja...

Pero qué perrete eres...

*¡¡¡¡En nadie!!!!*

_Elisa y Felisa nacieron el mismo día. Elisa cuenta que tiene el mismo padre que Felisa. Felisa dice que tiene la misma madre que Elisa. Y ambas a dúo nos aseguran que no son gemelas ni mellizas._

_Si ninguna de las dos miente... ¿cómo es posible?_

----------


## Damael

el mismo día, pero ¿de distinto año?

----------


## Iban

No, no. Damael, del mismo año, y del mismo mes, y del mismo siglo.

 :Smile1:

----------


## eidanyoson

No es por nada Iban, pero aunque sé que mi respuesta es errónea, en el acertijo de pulgas, si ordenas las letras puedes leer: SODIO.

Como todos saben, el sodio forma junto con el cloro SAL (cloruro de sodio).

Precisamente un juego con salero y sal fue el más (o uno de los más) famoso de uno de los mejores magos de toda la historia:

Fred Kaps.

Así que pulgas pensó, aunque fuera inconscientemente en Kaps.

----------


## Iban

Eidan, que no sobreestimes a Pulgas.... jijijij...

En las letras de ODIOS, se puede leer "die".
Reordenando ODIOS, efectivamente te sale SODIO.
El símbolo químico del sodio es NA.
y si en NA hay DIE...

No ha pensado EN-NA-DIE.

: D


(mini-punto para mí)

----------


## eidanyoson

Eso ya lo había visto, pero era por ponerle sal al asunto  :001 302:

----------


## Iban

Te lo cambio por Sal Piacente. Que, por cierto, qué miedo de tío, parece un presidiario, pero de los malos...

----------


## Damael

¿Serán trillizas, con otra hermana que falta en el enunciado?
Y le pongo de nombre Melisa, eah.

----------


## Mr NIce

Los padres alquilaron un vientre? y le donaron el ovulo y el esperma?

técnicamente sería posible...

----------


## Iban

Damael tiene razón. Qué despiste el mío no hablaros de Marisa, ¿verdad?  :Wink1:

----------


## Pulgas

Como nadie se anima a plantear una nueva cuestión, aquí dejo una pregunta.
No es de lógica, sino de historia de la magia.
Tengo diez pistas para ver si dais con el protagonista, pero, malvado como soy, las iré colgando poco a poco... A ver si alguien es capaz de acertarlo con pocas indicaciones  :Smile1: 
Para brir boca, aquí están las tres primeras.

1.- Su nombre artístico tiene siete letras.
2.- La suma de los años de su nacimiento y muerte asciende a 3.848.
3.- Su nombre real (del que toma el artístico) recuerda al amante de una diosa griega.

----------


## Iban

> Jajajajaja...
> 
> Pero qué perrete eres...
> 
> *¡¡¡¡En nadie!!!!*
> 
> _Elisa y Felisa nacieron el mismo día. Elisa cuenta que tiene el mismo padre que Felisa. Felisa dice que tiene la misma madre que Elisa. Y ambas a dúo nos aseguran que no son gemelas ni mellizas._
> 
> _Si ninguna de las dos miente... ¿cómo es posible?_


Ejem, alguien se está colando...

 :Mad1: 



 :001 302:

----------


## Iban

*stia, este mago es del año de la taca...

Calculo que de la época de Ramsay. Pero todavía son pocos datos...

----------


## Pulgas

Pero Ibán, ¿no habíamos quedado en que no eran mellizas ni gemelas porque eran trillizas y que Damael tenía razón? Si no es así, ¡¡¡uppss!!! pwerdón, no era mi intención colarme.
 :Out:  ¡Tierra, trágame!

----------


## Pulgas

Como veo que así no avanzamos, aquí hay dos pistas más (la 4 y la 5, las otras tres las repito para que nadie tenga que retroceder página)

1.- Su nombre artístico tiene siete letras.
2.- La suma de los años de su nacimiento y muerte asciende a 3.848.
3.- Su nombre real (del que toma el artístico) recuerda al amante de una diosa griega.
*4.- No es ninguno de los 51 magos, ni es el fakir de Cuenca.
5.- Está citado en multitud de ocasiones en la Encyclopedia of Rope Tricks de Stewart James.*

¡Ala! Con la pista 4 acabo de cargarme 52 nombres de golpe. ¡No os quejarés! ¿Verdad?

----------


## Iban

Ay, sí que eran trillizas, qué patardas. No me acordaba...  :Smile1: 
Y sobre tu mago... was, ni idea. La única pista por la que podría tirar "de la cuerda" es la de la mitología griega. PEro como sólo se parece... estoy perdido del todo.

¿No hay nadie por aquí que sea algo más inteligente que yo y que le pueda sacar la lengua a Pulgas? Si badta con saber contarse los dedos de las manos... :-)

----------


## eidanyoson

Sé que es una tontería pero ¿seguro que tiene siete letras?

¿no será 3868?

Es que ni uno de los magos del libro me coincide... (o me lo he saltado)

----------


## Pulgas

> Es que ni uno de los magos del libro me coincide... (o me lo he saltado)


Pues menos mal que no te coincide ninguno, porque si no me habrías dado un susto de muerte, porque el punto 4 dice...

*4.- No es ninguno de los 51 magos, ni es el fakir de Cuenca.*

Venga, que doy un par de pistas que ayuden un poquito más.

*6.- Era italiano, aunque su carrera profesional la desempeña en USA.
7.- Mystica admiraba muchísimo a Channing Pollock, Kalanag y al invitado de la pregunta.*

----------


## Pulgas

Si es un nudo... ¡Vas muy bien!

----------


## eidanyoson

Es que yo hablaba del libro de Abbot o Stewart James, no el del fakir  :Wink1: .

El único que podría ser es Chefalo. ¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?

----------


## Pulgas

¡Premio para el caballero!
Chéfalo: (1885-1963), en realidad Raffaele Cefalo, italiano que emigró a los EEUU donde desarrolló su labor profesional como mago. Inventor del nudo Chéfalo, muy citado en la literatura del ilusionismo.
El personaje que lo admiraba no es otro que Fred Kaps, quien, hasta su victoria en el Congreso de Barcelona, actuaba bajo el pseudónimo de Mystica.
Céfalo, el ser mitológico (en realidad hubo dos Céfalos diferentes), hijo de Deyoneo, fue secuestrado por la diosa Eos para convertirlo en su amante.

Eidanyoson, campeón, te toca.

----------


## eidanyoson

Espero que este no esté puesto:

Un hombre aparece muerto en un restaurante espectaculo. Se ha disparado un tiro a si mismo. Cerca de él hay un trozo de madera. Es un trozo común, de alrededor de 50 x 2 cm. El trozo no tiene letras ni mascas, y sin embargo podría decirse que la vista de este trozo en este día fue la causa del suicidio. ¿Como puede ser?

Abstenerse los que lo sepáis....

----------


## Pulgas

No me la sé, así que, vamos a fantasear un poo:
Era un espectáculo de fieras. El hombre que se suicidó era el enargado de los animales y llevaba una pistola para protegerse de los tigres en caso de dificultades. La madera servía de tranca para la jaula. Cuando vio que estaba a su lado, comprendió que se le había olvidado cerrar la puerta, entonces comprendió que las fieras se habían encapado y habían matado al personal de la sala. No aguantó la presión y se suicidó. ¡Ta chan! (música de ambiente terror).

----------


## eidanyoson

La idea es buena, pero no es la solución. Se supone que es un restaurante espectáculo, y en un restaurante no hay fieras.... (bueno, quien sabe, pero no creo yo que lleven leones y tigres al mini escenario de ninguna sála de esas).

----------


## Pulgas

¡Uy! díselo a Roy y Siegfried en Las Vegas.
Pero nada, a seguir pensando.

----------


## Iban

¿Entonces esto lo vamos a hacer al revés? Nada de pedir pistas e ir acercándonos poco a poco a la solución, sino que directamente... ¿Zas? Vale, pues sea. Va aquí otra solución imposible.

Se pega un tiro porque... porque es ciego y confunde la pistola con el tenedor. El trozo de madera es para despistar.

: D

----------


## Pulgas

Vamos a dar otra imaginativa.
El artista fue una gran estrella en otro tiempo, ahora, venido a menos, tiene que actuar en tugurios. Es descendiente de una saga de famosos y ha heredado todo su equipo de sus antepasados. El trozo de madera es una pieza del aparato que ya fue usado por su tatarabuelo. Cuando lo ve, descubre que su apartato se ha roto. Le pesa la culpa y carece de dinero para afrontar la inversión del arreglo. No aguanta más y se suicida.

----------


## Iban

Vale, pues yo voy con otra.

El taco de madera es una pieza de seguridad de un aparato de magia de escena. El suicidado es el técnico encargado de montarlo y, o bien se ha dado cuenta de que falta, o que lo ha montado mal, y el mago morirá por ello. Debido a la culpa, se suicida.

Resumiendo, que he "fusilado" la idea de Pulgas, pero quitando las fieras.  :Smile1:

----------


## Pulgas

¡¡¡Copión!!! Se lo voy a decir al profe eidanyoson

----------


## Iban

A mí plin, catraplín.

Te chinchas porque no hay ni leones ni tigres. Pero sí que puede haber una guillotina, por ejemplo, y que el taco de madera sea el tope de la cuchilla.

Ñeñeñeñeñeñe...

----------


## eidanyoson

Siento deciros chicos que la madera es lo que es por sí sóla. No forma parte de ningún aparato.

¡Ale, a pensar más!

Pero hay que reconocer que le echáis imaginación por un tubo, ¡mola!  :001 302:

----------


## Pulgas

Veamos, pues.
El artista tiene una deuda pendiente con la mafia (él, en el fondo, también es un mafioso, con su pipa y todo). La tabla no es más que una señal que le han dejado de que el tiempo se le acaba. Como no puede hacer frente a la deuda y como sabe que es mejor morir de golpe que enfrentarse a lo que le espera, se pega un tiro.

----------


## Iban

Pulgas, esto es un duelo en Ok corral a la puesta del sol.

Pues visto esto... a mí se me ocurren tres opciones, toda ellas perfectamente válidas.

a) Un hombre está esperando a la mujer de su vida, a la que ha invitado a un espectáculo mágico. La mujer le da tablón y él, sabiendo que no va a volver a verla y, desesperado de amor, se suicida.

b) El hombre es un usuario del foro que ha ido a visitar a eidanyoson para intentar convencerle de que le chive la respuesta. Cuando sale se va a un local y, al darse cuenta de que ha utilizado medios demasiado expeditivos (de ahí el tablón), se suicida por el remordimiento.

c) Al hombre se le ha derrumbado la casa, y el tablón es lo único que ha quedado. Desesperado por estar en la ruina, se suicida.|

P.D.: ¿Cómo que "dar plantón"? No, no se dice "dar tablón"; vamos, estoy casi seguro.

----------


## eidanyoson

Sólo como pequeña ayuda, estáis dando un nombre equivocado al trozo de madera...(¿tabla?)

----------


## Pulgas

Vale, vale, vamos a probar por otra línea.
El trozo de madera era, en realidad, la pata de una silla. En el momento de subirse a ella, como parte del número, se rompió, el cayó al suelo partiéndose la columna vertebral. Sabiendo que quedaría paralítico, se suicidó.
¡Qué bruto soy! Pero es que ando más perdido que Ibán que, a falta de ideas, reta a sus contrinantes o les plagia en lo que dicen.

Iban, recojo el guante. Como armas escojo un trozo de madera de unos 50x2 cms. A la puesta del sol. Vete con tus padrinos. eidanyoson hará las veces de jurado y sobre su concienia recaerá la muerte (de risa) de uno de los dos.

----------


## Iban

Posibles nombres, a ver si alguno me sugiere algo...

...estaca...

...vara...

...listón...

...varilla...

...travesaño...

...lámina...

...tira...

...palitroque...


co*jones.

----------


## Pulgas

Me uno a tu lista, a ver si se apiada de nosotros.
-. Tarugo (no va por ti)
-. Regla
-. Marco

¿Ibán, donde están tus amigos merenarios?

----------


## Iban

¿Será que se ha suicidado porque le ha venido la regla?

Y los mercenarios los tengo alicatándome el baño, que las prioridades son las prioridades...  :Smile1:

----------


## Magnano

vamos a probar suerte, el trozo de madera es el trozo de la caña de pescar que ha quedado después de pescar a un tiburon que ha donado al restaurante en el cual trabaja su mujer como artista de malavares, los aritstas han comido ya la carne antes de actuar para cojer fuerzas y cuando estan sirviendo la comida (el tiburon) a los espectadores, se descubre que la carne esta infectada de una enfermedad mortal muy contagiosa, el hombre se da cuenta de todas las vidas que ha quitado con su generosa donación al restaurante y se quita la vida con la pistola que ha utilizado para matar al tiburón después de que este se le comiera la caña
la enfermedad que contrae el tiburon esta causada por un compuesto químico que se vertió en cima de las balas del hombre en un momento que ahora no recuerdo en el viaje que dan las balas desde su fabricación hasta el proveedor

----------


## eidanyoson

50x2 cm, pequeña, delgadita...

Lo dejamos en vara, regla... algo así  :001 302:

----------


## Iban

Hombre, ya no estamos solos en OK Corral..  :Smile1: 

Yo creo que la empliacación más plausible el la de DC. 

A no ser... a no ser que eidan nos suelte alguna pista que haga que dejemos de decir barbaridades.  :Smile1:

----------


## eidanyoson

PistaS en el de arriba tuyo Iban.

----------


## Iban

Sólo se me ocurren dos caminos: o profesores o nazis. Y yo apostaría por lo segundo...

----------


## eidanyoson

Si hoy no lo sacáis mañana pongo la solución (al no ser que no os rindáis).

Y no, no es ni profesores ni nazis. De heco estáis divagando. Lo más cercano sigue siendo lo primero que dijo pulgas.

No hay fieras, ni es un circo (la historia), pero hay una película muy freak (en inglés) que se da un aíre...

----------


## Pulgas

Vamos a seguir la pista que "generosamente" nos ha dado nuestro amigo el torturador.
El artista llega al restaurante teatro con su número. Tiene una vara con la que mide el escenario para ajustar la escenografía. Al hacer las mediciones, comprueba que se ha equivocado y que, por más que quiera, no va a poder actuar en ese lugar: el espacio es emasiado pequeño. Desesperado porque todas las localides han sido vendidas, y puesto que no es la primera vez que le sucede algo por el estilo, imaginando el fracaso y los titulares de prensa al día siguiente, se quita la vida.
No creo que vayan por ahí los tiros, pero es que ya no se me ocurre nada nuevo.

----------


## eidanyoson

Bueno, bueno, pensad que en el escenario del crimen sólo está el hombre, la pistola con la que se suicidó y la vara (que sí que pulgas a dicho que de medir y eso va bien, sólo que no eso).

Con sólo ver la vara y el hombre, el detective sabe que fue un suicidio y además cómo fue.

Venga que sé que podéis. 

Os doy una pista brutal:

Si la vara mide, ¿cómo puedes medir las cosas? sólo de tres maneras, largo, ancho, alto...

mmmmm  está durando más de lo que creía, pensé que sería mucho más fácil  :302:

----------


## Pulgas

Eres un canalla, perverso y traidor. encima te regodeas de nuestra falta de luces. ¡¡¡TE ODIO!!!
...Pero me vengaré. ¡Ja, ja, ja! (risa aterradora)
¿A que doy mucho miedo?

----------


## eidanyoson

¡¡SI!!

 :Na:  :Na:  :Na:

----------


## Pulgas

¿Qué nos cuentas? Al menos yo me doy por vencido. :(

----------


## eidanyoson

La respuesta es la siguiente:

El hombre es una artista que se ganaba (y muy  bien) la vida en el circo presentándolo como "El hombre más bajo del mundo", tan pequeño como esta vara...

Todos los días, antes de salir, el hombre se medía en la vara, que era exatamente igual que el de alto, y luego se la daba al presentador para hace el número.

Pero ese día, alguien de la competencia, otro enano, furioso de no ser rico por ser un poco más alto que éste, le cortó la vara unos centímetros.

Nuestro hombre, siguiendo el ritual de costumbre, se midió con el trozo de madera, con la sorpresa deuq e era más alto que la vara. Pensando que había crecido, y no pudiendo soportar la idea de no ser el "hombre más bajo del mundo" se suicidó pegándose un tiro...

TOMAAAAAAAAA nadie lo ha sacadoooooooooooooo  :302:  :302:  :302:  :302:  :302:

----------


## Fran Gomez

¡Lo tenia en la punta de la lengua!

(que cabron..)

----------


## Pulgas

Pos no sé qué decirte... a mí me gustaba más la idea de la jaula y las fieras  :Mad1: .
La verdad es que es cierto, hacía mucho tiempo que no había una pregunta tan complicada como esta. Enhorabuena.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
¿Te atreves a poner otra?

----------


## eidanyoson

Si claro.

A ver.


Un hombre vestido completamente de negro de la cabeza a los piés  camina por una avenida donde las farolas estas apagadas y/o fundidas.

En ese momento decide cruzar la carretera, justo cuando un coche que no lleva las luces dadas se precipita hacia el.

En el último segundo, el conductor esquiva a el hombre.

¿Como consiguió verle el conductor?

(esta es muchísimo más fácil. He bajado el nivel por vosotros  :302: )

----------


## Pulgas

¿Porque había una luna llena hermosísima y gigante?
¡No nos subestimes o lo pagarás!

----------


## Ravenous

erm, creo que está repetido...

----------


## CleHle

Hmmmmm:

Tenemos 2 velas, las 2 velas, Cada vela Dura Una Hora

Como medimos un Cuarto de hora?

Nota: No se puede medir... la vela. ( por ejemplo.. no vale decir, cuando esté por la mitad.. etc.)

----------


## Pulgas

CleHle, este también lo hemos resuelto ya.
Para que no haya problemas, os dejo uno propio y así no hay dudas.

*La bala atrapada con la boca.*

*McPulgas* el más avispado detective de todos los tiempos, amante de la magia, acudió a ver un espectáculo de *El Gran Ibán-Rey*, prestidigitador famoso por su número de la bala atrapada con la boca.
Algo falló esa noche e Ibán-Rey cayó fulminado, con la cara destrozada y ensangrentada. 
McPulgas ordenó cerrar las puertas antes de que nadie pudiera abandonar la sala, se dirigió al escenario y empezó su investigación.

En el camerino encontró: 
*A.-* Un programa manuscrito con el orden de los juegos:
* Desaparición rápida del pañuelo, al estilo Henry Evans.
* Rutina de cuerdas, basada en Daryl.
* Aros, al estilo de Dai Vernon en su “Sinfonía de Aros Chinos”.
* La bala atrapada, siguiendo a Chung Ling Soo (quien falleciera con este mismo juego, en 1918, al utilizar un arma defectuosa).
* Rutina de palomas, en realidad una pobre imitación del número de Channing Pollock.
*B.-* Apartado, un velador retirado de escena por T. Barril, el partenaire, del que aún colgaban los aros y tres cuerdas (una corta, otra mediana y otra más larga).
*C.-* La ropa de calle de Ibán-Rey.
*D.-* Las palomas, en sus jaulas, que se movían nerviosas.
*E.-* La caja de balas, sobre la mesa, que sólo contenía dos, y las dos especiales.
*F.-* El dispositivo de control remoto de un par de cañones que se encargarían de esparcir confeti por el escenario como fin de función.
*G.-* Varios CDs de música esparcidos por la mesa. Uno, con melodías de Mike Oldfield faltaba de su caja y, sin embargo, tampoco estaba junto a la mesa de sonido.

Siguiendo el procedimiento, McPulgas interrogó a los cinco máximos sospechosos:
*1.- La señorita Claraming*, amante del mago, quien afirmó que en las horas anteriores al inicio de la sesión estuvieron cenando juntos; que después tomaron una copa; y que él se retiró para vestirse y preparar el arma. Tras ello informó al investigador de que Ibán-Rey había tenido una fuerte discusión, unos días antes, con el gerente de la sala, Raven House.
*2.- Edi Yosoy*, ayudante del mago fuera de escena. Tenía por misión hacer que todo estuviera listo para el espectáculo (todo, menos el arma, que la cargaba el actuante en persona). Edi Yosoy aseguró que la respuesta de la señorita Claraming era falsa, pues Iban-Rey nunca, ¡nunca! ingería alcohol antes de una función.
*3.- Raven House*, empresario del local, reconoció que días antes había discutido, por cuestiones económicas, con Iban-Rey. Tras ello aseguró que ese día no había visto al mago hasta iniciado el show. También afirmó que tenía conocimiento de que el ilusionista iba a prescindir de los servicios de Edi Yosoy, pues le había sorprendido robando una par de veces.
*4.- Colocón*, un fan obsesivo de Iban-Rey que se había colado en el camerino, sin que nadie le viera, y que no tenía coartada. Nadie le conocía ni sabía nada acerca de él. Tampoco se explicaban cómo había llegado al camerino y cómo permaneció en él sin ser descubierto.
*5.- T. Barril*, partenaire, era el encargado de disparar. McPulgas no logró que contestase a una sola pregunta. El muchacho sólo sollozaba y repetía que había matado al mago, a su maestro, a su mentor, a su amigo.

*Tras escuchar el testimonio de los cinco, McPulgas detuvo al asesino.
¿A quién arrestó y por qué le descubrió?*

----------


## Coloclom

T. Barril??

Me ha parecido muy bueno este  :117:

----------


## Pulgas

Puede que sea T. Brril, y puede que no. ¿Por qué crees que es él?
Me alegro mucho de que te guste  :Smile1:

----------


## eidanyoson

Si que está bien ,sí.

A ver, el cd faltaba porque lo había robado eidan yo soy.

Esa vez si que había tomado alcohol porque estaba disgustado por la discusión con Raven, por tanto la señorita Claraming no mintió. (Descartada)

Es decir, es posible que fuera un suicidio, debido a que había descubierto que Claraming le engañaba con Colocon, que había entrado al camerino ayudado por ella.

El cd que faltaba era para su romántica pasión.

El pobre mago, a, ver que le iba mal en el negocio y en el amor pues, eso.

----------


## Pulgas

Muy bien pensado, sí señor. Pero olvidas un pequeño detalle: McPulgas *detuvo* al sospechoso y arrestar a un muerto sería una sublime esupidez, impropia de la inteligencia del detective.
*Piensa, piensa, aquí tienes una parte de mi venganza*

----------


## eidanyoson

PERO, ambos se pusieron de acuerdo (Claraming y Colocón) apra desacerse de Iban Roy de forma  limpia.

Para ello, sabían que quien cargaba el arma era el mismo Ibán, así que Claraming coló a colocón para que dejara una bala REAL con las otras dos diferentes).

Los amantes son cómplices y ambos urdieron el plan para matar al mago...

----------


## Pulgas

Tampoco está mal pensado, pero McPulgas no pudo extraer esa colclusión con lo que halló en la escena del crimen y con las pistas que obtuvo tras la declaración de los sospechosos. Me falta en tu argumento algo que lleve a McPulgas a arrestar a alguien. (¡Je, je! Esta vez me toca disfrutar a mí, y voy a ser implacable)

----------


## Coloclom

Pienso que es T.Barril porque se declara autor de los echos.

El argumento para no detenerle a él, sería falta de pruebas, pero también habría falta de pruebas para cada de los otros sospechosos, de modos, que basandonos únicamente en los datos proporcionados, habría de ser T.Barril por su declaración de culpabilidad, no?

me lio yo solo jeje

----------


## Pulgas

¡Uy, uy, uy! Sí hay pruebas para arrestar a uno de ellos. Están muy claras y hay que estudiar el texto entero (Ah, y tener algunos conocimientos de magia, como en el caso del aficionado McPulgas). ¡Hay una prueba irrefutable! Y no va por el pensamiento lateral. Esta vez es lógica pura.
Podría ser T. Barril, pero no porque se declare culpable. Dice que ha matado al mago, y es cierto, porque él disparó el arma. Pero ¿Eso demuestra que es el asesino?
Yo buscaría una prueba más convincente. Y, de verdad, la hay.
Je, je (me gusta).

----------


## Magnano

las palomas nerviosas adiestradas por eidan?

----------


## Coloclom

Iban se encargaba de preparar el arma, él mismo lo hacía, de modo, que la única persona que había tocado el arma, desde que Iban la preparase, fue T.Barril

----------


## Pulgas

Las palomas las adiestra siempre el mago. El ayudante es el encargado de prepararlas para salir a escena.
Iban prepara el arma, pero en ningún momento se dice que, una vez cargada nadie pueda tocarla.

Con uno de estos dos últimos comentarios (dc moreno, coloclom) vamos mejor encaminados. ¡Enhorabuena!

----------


## CleHle

> Las palomas las adiestra siempre el mago. El ayudante es el encargado de prepararlas para salir a escena.
> Iban prepara el arma, pero en ningún momento se dice que, una vez cargada nadie pueda tocarla.
> 
> Con uno de estos dos últimos comentarios (dc moreno, coloclom) vamos mejor encaminados. ¡Enhorabuena!


Jopeee me as picadooo! Ahora tngo que pensar!  :O10:

----------


## Magnano

entonces colocon en un arrebato de admiración por el mago y todo lo que el toca o posee decide manosear todo lo que puede y sin querer manipula el arma de modo que no queda como debe, por lo tanto la función sale mal

----------


## Pulgas

¡Uy, te alejas! Con lo bien que ibas.
Sólo por manosear el arma el juego no debería salir mal: habría que manipularla a mala fe.
De todas maneras insisto en que el texto incluye una prueba. Y, para dar que veas que soy bueno, te diré que era la tuya la respuesta que estaba más encaminada.
Os doy una pista, para que no se haga muy largo:
*"La solución hay que cogerla al vuelo"*.

Como la clave ha quedado muy atrás (un par de páginas) copio el caso para que quien quiera estudiarlo no tenga que retroceder:
*La bala atrapada con la boca.*
McPulgas el más avispado detective de todos los tiempos, amante de la magia, acudió a ver un espectáculo de El Gran Ibán-Rey, prestidigitador famoso por su número de la bala atrapada con la boca.
Algo falló esa noche e Ibán-Rey cayó fulminado, con la cara destrozada y ensangrentada. 
McPulgas ordenó cerrar las puertas antes de que nadie pudiera abandonar la sala, se dirigió al escenario y empezó su investigación.

En el camerino encontró: 
A.- Un programa manuscrito con el orden de los juegos:
* Desaparición rápida del pañuelo, al estilo Henry Evans.
* Rutina de cuerdas, basada en Daryl.
* Aros, al estilo de Dai Vernon en su “Sinfonía de Aros Chinos”.
* La bala atrapada, siguiendo a Chung Ling Soo (quien falleciera con este mismo juego, en 1918, al utilizar un arma defectuosa).
* Rutina de palomas, en realidad una pobre imitación del número de Channing Pollock.
B.- Apartado, un velador retirado de escena por T. Barril, el partenaire, del que aún colgaban los aros y tres cuerdas (una corta, otra mediana y otra más larga).
C.- La ropa de calle de Ibán-Rey.
D.- Las palomas, en sus jaulas, que se movían nerviosas.
E.- La caja de balas, sobre la mesa, que sólo contenía dos, y las dos especiales.
F.- El dispositivo de control remoto de un par de cañones que se encargarían de esparcir confeti por el escenario como fin de función.
G.- Varios CDs de música esparcidos por la mesa. Uno, con melodías de Mike Oldfield faltaba de su caja y, sin embargo, tampoco estaba junto a la mesa de sonido.

Siguiendo el procedimiento, McPulgas interrogó a los cinco máximos sospechosos:
1.- La señorita Claraming, amante del mago, quien afirmó que en las horas anteriores al inicio de la sesión estuvieron cenando juntos; que después tomaron una copa; y que él se retiró para vestirse y preparar el arma. Tras ello informó al investigador de que Ibán-Rey había tenido una fuerte discusión, unos días antes, con el gerente de la sala, Raven House.
2.- Edi Yosoy, ayudante del mago fuera de escena. Tenía por misión hacer que todo estuviera listo para el espectáculo (todo, menos el arma, que la cargaba el actuante en persona). Edi Yosoy aseguró que la respuesta de la señorita Claraming era falsa, pues Iban-Rey nunca, ¡nunca! ingería alcohol antes de una función.
3.- Raven House, empresario del local, reconoció que días antes había discutido, por cuestiones económicas, con Iban-Rey. Tras ello aseguró que ese día no había visto al mago hasta iniciado el show. También afirmó que tenía conocimiento de que el ilusionista iba a prescindir de los servicios de Edi Yosoy, pues le había sorprendido robando una par de veces.
4.- Colocón, un fan obsesivo de Iban-Rey que se había colado en el camerino, sin que nadie le viera, y que no tenía coartada. Nadie le conocía ni sabía nada acerca de él. Tampoco se explicaban cómo había llegado al camerino y cómo permaneció en él sin ser descubierto.
5.- T. Barril, partenaire, era el encargado de disparar. McPulgas no logró que contestase a una sola pregunta. El muchacho sólo sollozaba y repetía que había matado al mago, a su maestro, a su mentor, a su amigo.

*Tras escuchar el testimonio de los cinco, McPulgas detuvo al asesino.
¿A quién arrestó y por qué le descubrió?*

----------


## eidanyoson

Pregunta:

¿Si nunca he hecho magia con palomas es difícil que sepa que el número de las palomas SI fue hecho (por lo de nerviosas), por tanto el de la pistola o cambió de lugar o nunca se ejecutó?

Pero claro no sé si eso es o no así.

Si fuera así, que es escribir por escribir, entonces el asunto cambia y mucho.

----------


## CleHle

Por Qué Estaban nerviosas las palomas, si aun no habian actuado?

----------


## Pulgas

Pues mira, eidanyoson, majete: el orden de la actuación no se cambió. El número de la bala sí se llevó a escena, y no necesitas ser palomero para responder la pregunta (basta con que seas inteligente y no como otros, que no aciertan una preguntita de un artista y una vara).
Sobre la causa de que las palomas estuvieran nerviosas, es absolutamente intrascendente.

De todas maneras, estáis ahí, lo estáis rozando. Ahí está la clave.
¡Vais bien, vais bien.  :Meuh:

----------


## Fran Gomez

¿Es, señor Pulgas, McPulgas un verdadero detective o forma parte del espectaculo? 

Lo digo porque la historia me ha recordado un monton a 'La butaca de la muerte' de Fu-Manchu, en la que aparentemente ocurria un asesinato en medio de una actuacion, venia la policia, se cerraban las puertas del teatro y se montaba un pifostio descomunal..  :Sarcastic:

----------


## Pulgas

Es un detective. El asesinato, en este caso, es real. Y él, como sagaz investigador, dio con la solución.

----------


## Iban

¿Podría volver Iban-Rey de entre los muertos para pegarle una patada en el culo a Edi-Yosoy por haberle matado? Lo digo, porque ahora que por fín había conseguido algo con Ming, mira que me fastidia morirme...

Y que nadie se haga el sorprendido, porque si Edi-Yosoy no hubiese preparado mi muerte, entonces tendrían que estar las palomas preparadas para el siguiente número, y no en sus jaulas...

Aunque sospechaba desde el principio que McPulgas iba a culpar a Edi-Yosoy por alguna vieja rencilla referida a reglas, medidas, enanos o algo similar.  :Smile1: 

Jajajajaaj... Pulgas, eres un semidios, esto ha estado genial.

----------


## Pulgas

¡Qué cabr...a loca! Yo saboreando las mieles del triunfo, convencido de que nadie lo iba a sacar y resucita de entre los muertos el chivato este para delatar a Edi Yosoy.
*Bravo ibán*
Lo explico (aunque Ibán lo ha hecho a la perfección).
Cuando McPulgas vio el programa y comprobó que después del número de la bala iba antes que el de las palomas, y al fijarse de que los animales estaban en su jaula, comprendió que Edi Yosoy sabía que no se iba a hacer el número, Ibán Rey estaría muerto para entonces, luego ¿por qué preparar los animales? Por eso McPulgas arrestó a Edi y resolvió el caso.

Explicación segunda (que también ha adivinado Ibán ¡Que cabeza más prodigiosa!) Quería llamar a Eidanyoson ¡cobarde, asesino, traidor, mentiroso, forero de magiapotagia, mala persona...! Pero, como si lo hacía directamente me iba a ganar la bronca de algún moderador (y con razón) decidí hacerlo de así (culminando así mi segunda ventaja por lo del enano y la vara).

Ibán, traidor, te toca.

----------


## Iban

Si es que llevamos poco, pero ya nos conocemos, tramposillo...  :Wink1: 

Va mi pregunta tonta, que ni de lejos está a la altura. Pero recién llegado de vacaciones, todavía no he encendido el cerebro:

Pulguito y Pulguita estaban jugando al ping-pong en el jardín trasero de su casa. En una de éstas, Pulguito golpeó demasiado fuerte y la pelota fue rodando por el jardín, con tan mala suerte que fue a colarse en el agujero de un topo.

Ambos, Pulguito y Pulguita intentaron alcanzar la pelota, pero el agujero era demasiado estrecho, demasiado largo (de unos 40 centímetros), y hacía un pequeño ángulo descendiente que les impedía utilizar un palo para sacar la bola.

Desesperados, llamaron a su padre Don Pulgas, el cual, sin despeinarse, les sacó la bola en un Ti-Ta.

¿Cómo?

----------


## Ming

Iban, ese no se ha dicho ya?  :117:

----------


## Iban

Jo, no me digas eso... Voy a buscarlo, y si está repetida, la retiroy pongo otra.

¡Ming, me alegro de vovler a verte! Por cierto, que sepas que somos amantes.

Otro por cierto: lo he buscado y no lo he encontrado. :( ¿Qué hago, pongo otra tonti-pregunta?

----------


## Pulgas

Érais amantes, maldito boicoteador de "cutrerías para pensar". Recuerda que estás muerto.

----------


## Iban

Grrrr...

Cierto.

Ale, ponte a sacar la pelotita del agujero, a ver si de mientras se me pasa el cabreo por haberme matado.

----------


## eidanyoson

En el fondo yo sabía que era el asesino desde el principio (era fácil saber qeu te vengarías), pero quería desviar la atención. Es lo que se aprende en un espectáculo de magia, tanto mirar, tanto mirar...  :302:  :302:

----------


## Iban

No sonrías tanto, que en el próximo número de magia, ya te voy a explicar yo quién muere, asesinado por quién, justo cuando iba camino de una cita con Carmen Electra.

Tiempo al tiempo...

----------


## Pulgas

Veamos, así, a bote pronto, se me ocurren varias posibilidades:
1.- Llenar el agujero de agua. Como la pelota flota, saldrá ella solita.
2.- Usar un aspirador potente.
3.- Meter un macarrón (tubito elástico) y soplar y soplar, cual lobo feroz, para sacar la pelotita.
4.- Hacer un agujero teniendo en cuenta el codo del tubo y sacarla por el nuevo agujero.
5.- *Don Pulgas les hace unos juegos de magia y a los peques se les olvida la pelotita y el juego de Ping-Pong* Y, de paso, se lo pasan mejor.

----------


## Iban

Don Pulgas saca la pelotita echando agua en el agujero.  :Smile1: 

Eso es lo que aquí entendemos por hacer algo "en un Ti-Tá", lo que acaba de hacer Pulgas con el acertijo.

----------


## Pulgas

Segunda entrega del detective *McPulgas*, que se enfrenta a un nuevo y singular caso.
Nota: la presente historia es absolutamente ficticia. Los lugares y personajes citados son inventados. Cualquier parecido con la realidad es mera coincidencia.

*El mentalista*

La señorita *Claraming*, para olvidar su infortunio, apoyó a un jovencísimo mago que se afanaba por despuntar en el oficio de mentalista (el nombre no lo cito porque, al ser menor de edad, me lo impide la legislación vigente).
Ambos convocaron a un reducido grupo de personas para que les dieran su parecer acerca de lo que habría de ser el estreno del primer espectáculo del ilusionista. Allí comparecieron Pujhombre, joven que, poco a poco, se abre camino en la rama; Pardillo, mago consolidado e ilustre mentalista; Anthony Blanco, el más conocido del momento; D. C. Rubio, un amigo de la víctima; y el detective McPulgas, que poco a poco ha ido reforzando su amistad con Claraming.
Antes de la sesión, el joven ofreció a los asistentes unas latas de refresco y unos bocadillos de tortilla de patata envueltos en papel de aluminio. En el fondo, como veremos, este detalle albergaba otras intenciones.
Comieron los invitados. Empezó a degustar el bocata el anfitrión cuando, poniendo cara de desagrado lo apartó. Achacó el mal gusto de la tortilla a que tenía cebolla y no le prestó mayor importancia.

Comenzado el espectáculo vieron cómo el novato recomponía una de las latas de refresco que había sido depositada en la papelera. Continuó con un test de vivos y muertos, que remató espléndidamente adivinando el nombre del fallecido utilizando un CR. Siguió un divertido juego para el que utilizó una libreta radio (juego que hacía sin el consentimiento de Pujhombre). Era el turno del papel de aluminio que se calienta en manos del espectador, utilizó para ello el envoltorio de uno de los bocadillos ofrecido por Anthony Blanco. Después hizo el efecto de tragar agujas y enhebrarlas en el estómago. Y, cuando se disponía a realizar el número final, una ruleta rusa con bolsas de papel, empezó a sentirse indispuesto, hasta el punto de tener que ser evacuado en ambulancia. Todo apuntaba a que había sido envenenado.

Ante el temor de que se tratase de un intento de asesinato (todos tenían en mente el terrible caso de Ibán-Rey), McPulgas tomó declaración a los presentes.
*D.C. Rubio* fue el primero en hablar. Aseguró que alguno de los presentes no veía con buenos ojos el que su amigo prosperase, pues suponía alguien más para repartir la tarta. Y miró fijamente a uno de los presentes.
*Claraming*, desconsolada, recordó cómo el muchacho había ensayado la gala completa varias veces al día en las últimas semanas, para que todo saliera bien. Incluso, matizó, en esa jornada lo había repetido en siete ocasiones, razón por la que se había levantado a las cinco de la mañana, según le comentó. Después habló el disgusto sufrido por Pojhombre al enterarse de que la víctima iba a utilizar uno de sus juegos sin su consentimiento.
*Pardillo*, que no paraba de revisar las agujas, a pesar del ruego de McPulgas de que no tocara nada, recordó cómo el anfitrión se había dejado el bocadillo tras darle sólo un par de mordiscos y que parecía no sentirse cómodo al comerlo. Después aseguró que la víctima le había mandado un mensaje de texto a las 7,45 recordándole la cita.
*Pujhombre* desmintió a Claraming y a Pardillo, el joven no había atendido al teléfono pues, según le comentó cuando respondió a las llamadas perdidas, había trasnochado con unos amigos (entre los que se encontraba D.C. Rubio) y no se había levantado hasta el mediodía. Después reparó en que había sido D.C. Rubio quien había abastecido al grupo de bocadillos.
*Anthony Blanco* urgía a los demás para que terminasen cuanto antes y les pedía que no avisaran a la prensa.

Tras escuchar las declaraciones McPulgas lo vio todo muy claro.

*¿Qué hizo McPulgas? ¿Cómo llegó a resolver el caso?*

----------


## Iban

Jajajajajaja...


JAJAJAJAJAJAJ....

Ahora lo tengo claro, Pulgas, eres Dios. ¿De dónde te sacas estas historias?

Ahora se me cierran los ojitos (pasando por alto que estoy muerto), pero prometo volver a leerlo mañana e intentar entender cómo has encontrado al asesino.

Pero antes de irme a mi tumbita a dormir un poco, reverencias y más reverencias. Me muero de ganas por ver una de tus actuaciones.

----------


## Magnano

yo los descarto a todos menos a DC. Rubio (jajajaj, que gracioso, nunca en la vida me habian hecho esta broma ¬¬' xD) y a Anthoy Blanco
A mi porque lo hice yo, jajaj, no en serio, propongo a DC porque es quien abastece a la gente de bocadillos, ha estado en todo momento con el actuante y a demás se da el lujo de acusar a otra persona con la mirada (o era misdirection para poder ocultar pruebas...)
y a Anthony para no desacreditar a DC

PD: 1001!!!

----------


## Magnano

se me olvidaba, acuso a Anthony porque si descubren el pastel no quiere que su reputación se vea afectada por culpa de los medios (lease la trilogia de Millenium y veran la importancia de la prensa)

----------


## Pulgas

El problema, amigo mío, es que eso son suposiciones (que dirían en las películas de cin negro  :Smile1:  y yo quiro pruebas. McPulgas siempre acude a las evidencias y as´ñi descubre el pastel (o la tortilla de patata.
Tal vez fuese DCRubio, o tal bez Blanco, pero hay que aportar pruebas que autentifiquen tal afirmación.
(je, je)

----------


## CleHle

yo creo que es *Anthony Blanco*  las ideas.. ahora las pondre, voy a pensarlo un poco mas aver.. eso de ofrecer el papel..

----------


## Pulgas

Como os veo un poco perdidos, vamos a dar una pista contundente:
_"En este juego hay mucha química. Mucha buena y mucha mala. Si sois capaces de ver ese puntín que aún no habéis visto, tendréis la clave en un instante."_

----------


## Damael

Anthony Blanco, que le entregó el papel de aluminio impregnado en una sustancia tal que en reacción con la otra sustancia para calentar se formara un veneno, que le impregnara los dedos al hacer la bolita y posteriormente al introducirselos en la boca para tragar las agujas e hilo, se envenenara él solito.
Aunque esto implica como cómplice a Claraming que era la que sabía el orden de los efectos de tanto verlo ensayar.

----------


## Pulgas

Damael, te has acercado mucho, pero al final te has liado un poco. La respuesta es mucho más sencilla.
Vamos a aclarar un poco las cosas: la pregunta exacta es:
*¿Qué hizo McPulgas? ¿Cómo llegó a resolver el caso?*
Vas muy bien, pero fíjate en un detalle: todos los datos que necesitamos están en la formulación del enigma y tú incluyes uno que no se ve, no está ahí, te lo imaginas tú: dices que Anthony Blanco impregna algo en el papel de aluminio, pero no hay ni un solo dato que apunte a ello.
(Pero, insisto, vas muy, muy bien).

----------


## Ming

¿Claraming? :S  Joooo, esperaba que fuese inocente :(

Ok, y ya saliendome totalmente de lo normal, que tal si se analizan los objetos.
... ok, he visto demasiados capítulos de CSI  :Oops:

----------


## Pulgas

Sin ver los capítulos de CSI Mc Pulgas no sería lo que es  :Smile1: 
Ahí, junto a lo que dice Damael, está la clave.

----------


## Damael

Vale, segundo intento, NO hay asesino ni intento de asesinato.
Al ensayar varias veces diarias durante algunas semanas, se envenenó él solito, (ya lo dije antes, jeje), al impregnarse los dedos con "eso" que calienta y después llevárselos a la boca tantas veces,  para las agujas e hilo, pues eso, que poco a poco se intoxicó. De ahí el sabor de la tortilla, como ese día había ensayado siete veces, tenía mal sabor de boca.
McPulgas comprobó que el bocadillo sabía bien.
En el enunciado no se dice en ningún momento qua haya asesino, ni que McPulgas detuviera a nadie.
Como no sea así me rindo, que tengo un dolor de cabezaaaaaa, aunque merece la pena, muy buenos los retos a los que se enfrenta McPulgas.

----------


## Pulgas

*¡Bravo!*
Efectivamente, las instrucciones del producto que sirve para ese juego advierten: *Producto altamente tóxico. Uso exclusivo para profesionales. No ingerir. Mantengase alejado de boca y ojos*.
El joven metalista, por su ansia de que todo saliera bien, estuvo ensayando y ensayando. En cada prueba contaminaba hijo y agujas, que luego se llevaba a la boca. Tantas semanas (y la repetición múltiple de ese día) hicieron que su cuerpo se viera afectado por el veneno.
Nadie le intoxicó (lo hizo él solito). 
A McPulgas la clave se la dio Claraming con su declaración.

*¿Qué hizo McPulgas?* Mandar a todos a sus casas e informar al hospital de cuál era el tóxico que habían envenenado al muchacho.
Luego se acabó de comer el bocata que había sobrado. En realidad no estaba envenenado, al mentalista no le gustaba por la cebolla, pero lo cierto es que estaba buenísimo.

Conclusión: Damael, te toca poner una "cutrería" nueva.  :Smile1: 
Conclusión 2: Cuidadito con lo que nos llevamos a la boca.  :Sarcastic: 
Conclusión 3: Cuando un producto lleva una advertencia, por algo será. ¡¡¡Respétala!!!  :Rules: 
Conclusión 4: Mira que sois malpensados. Pobre Anthony Blanco  :Winktongue:

----------


## CleHle

Es verdad, pobre anthony!!! xD,

----------


## CleHle

Jo, que alguien diga alguno, o me veré obligado a decir uno. xD

Quiero otro!! 

( PD: Felicidades Pulgas!) Grandes juegos.

----------


## Damael

Yo cedo el turno, es que no se me "escurre" nada. Prefiero esperar otra aventura de SuperMcPulgas

----------


## ignoto

> ...contaminaba hijo y ...


¡Qué bárbaro!
¡Contaminaba a un hijo!

----------


## Pulgas

Claro, Ignoto, lo contaminaba porque pensaba que TÚ eras su hijo. (je, je).
Vale, lo reconozco, he metido la pata... Donde dice contaminaba hijo y aguja debe decir contaminba HILO y aguja.
Jo, si es que los hay que están en todo.

----------


## Pulgas

Como nadie se anima, voy a poner uno sencillito en el que nuestro detective del verano. *McPulgas* se enfrenta a un nuevo caso.

*La desaparición del anillo*
En el lujoso palacio del *Marqués de Chele*, hombre apasionado de la magia y practicante de las Reina de las Artes en sus ratos libres, actuaba el reputado mago *De Miel* quien, como parte de su número, se dispuso a hacer el juego del anillo que se esfuma para aparecer en el interior de un ovillo de lana que se oculta dentro de un nido de seis cajas de madera perfectamente cerradas con sus llaves.
Como buen anfitrión y amante del ilusionismo, el Marqués ofreció su solitario, que despertó la admiración de los asistentes. Tanto, que *Frank Gomes*, reputado joyero, le rogó que le permitiese examinarlo, tras lo que alabó la factura de la obra y la pureza de sus componentes. Tras entregarlo extrajo una porción de rapé de una pequeña caja dorada que guardó en el bolsillo de su chaqueta.
El juego salió redondo, pero al ir a recoger la pieza el Marqués, la joya cayó al suelo, fracturándose la piedra que se encontraba engarzada en ella. El anillo, ahora, era falso.
Alertada la policía *De Miel* fue inmediatamente arrestado, aunque no se halló en su poder la joya auténtica.
Al juicio acudió nuestro investigador particular, *McPulgas* que escuchó con atención el testimonio de los implicados.

1.- *Frank Gomes*, que actuaba en calidad de testigo y perito a un tiempo, aseguró que la pieza que le tendió el Marqués era auténtica y muy valiosa. Después comentó que devolvió la joya a su propietario para que se la entregara al ilusionista.
2.- El *Marqués de Chele* comentó que había entregado su anillo al actuante y que, convencido de que era el suyo el devuelto, en el instante en que se disponía a recogerlo, se le deslizó entre los dedos, con tan buena fortuna que fue a estrellarse contra el suelo, donde se descubrió el cambiazo. Tras ello dio gracias al cielo pues, de otra manera, nunca se habría dado cuenta del engaño. Tras ello esnifó un poco de rapé, extraído de su cajita nacarada.
3.- El mago *De Miel* se limitó a defender su inocencia, sin poder, en ningún caso, aportar pruebas que confirmaran su versión. Siguiendo el consejo de su abogado, aseguró que la joya auténtica nunca había aparecido, y que él disponía de conocimientos para saber si la que le entregaron era la original o no. Por otra parte, dijo sollozando, nunca antes había visto la joya, con lo que difícilmente habría podido duplicarla.

*McPulgas* investigó por su cuenta obteniendo los siguientes resultados.
A.- *De Miel* era, en realidad, un argentino sin papeles que se encontraba en España sobreviviendo a fuerza de hacer galas de magia. Su situación económica era desesperada. Si currículo como mago era falso, atribuyéndose premios que nunca le correspondieron.
El *Marqués de Chele*, a pesar de las apariencias, se encontraba bastante arruinado. B.- Incluso se sospechaba que convocaba este tipo de actos para enamorar a laguna incauta, hija de adinerados, con la que contraer matrimonio.
C.- *Frank Gomes* ocultaba detrás de su apariencia de hombre respetable, un oscuro pasado como falsificador de joyas y moneda.

Con estos datos, *McPulgas* no encontró la joya auténtica, pero sí pudo aportar datos y evidencias que llevaron a la resolución definitiva del caso.

*¿A quién y por qué acusó McPulgas?*  ¡Ojo, hay que resolver las dos cuestiones!  :Smile1:

----------


## eidanyoson

Valiosa. ¿Tanto como asegurarla por mucho dinero y querer cobrar el seguro?

¿Incluso tanto como para buscar un cómplice?...

En ese caso son dos los culpables...

----------


## Pulgas

Valiosa sí, mucho. Pero lo de los compinches no lo tengo yo tan claro. 
A propósito: ¿Tú no estabas en la cárcel? ¿Cuándo te han soltado?

----------


## magoimán

Ni idea cedo mi turno de pala bra jajaja  :Smile1:

----------


## Damael

Algo que no tengo claro, cuando dices "Tras entregarlo extrajo una porción de rapé de una pequeña caja dorada que guardó en el bolsillo de su chaqueta", ¿a quién te refieres?, ¿ al marqués o al joyero?.

----------


## Pulgas

Al Marqués de Chele

----------


## Damael

Pues solo se me ocurre que tal como dice Eidan, el marqués, para cobrar el seguro del anillo en cuestión, (de ahí que se le cayera al suelo, para que hubiera conocimiento del robo) y aprovechando sus conocimientos mágicos diera el cambiazo,¿reel?. ¿Quién además de él iba a saber que prestaría el anillo para el juego? ¿Quién lo iba a duplicar sin conocerlo como me pasa a mí, digo a De Miel.? Aunque me despista el que la cajita de rapé fuera dorada y en el juicio, nacarada, pero supongo que no es relevante y que tendría varias.
PD. Que suelten al pobre De Miel, que es buena persona.

----------


## Pulgas

Efectivamente De Miel es inocente. Y gracias a McPulgas está en la calle desde hace unas horas.
Tus razonamientos son acertados al 100%. en cuanto a la forma de hacer que se esfumase el anillo, ¿Qué tal si en lugar de un reel hace sólo un cambio y lo oculta en una cajita dorada (de la familia okito)? De ahí que ese día no utilice su cajita habitual de rapé.
No te escaquees esta vez, Damael, que te toca poner un acertijo. (el que acierta pone uno, según las normas del juego) y
*ENHORABUENA* ¡¡¡campeón!!!
Pd.: el próximo será más difícil, pero poned algunos antes, que tengo que pensarlo.

----------


## Damael

Cedo el turno, jeje
En serio, esta vez lo cedo obligado, es que me conecto desde la ofi, en casa no tengo pc temporalmente, y claro, acabo dentro de 15 minutos y hasta el lunes no vuelvo. 
Eso sí, intentaré pensar uno maquiavélico durante la barbacoa del fin de semana.

----------


## Pulgas

¡Contamos con ello, aunque mejor sería que nos invitases a la barbacoa (je,je)!
A ver si alguien se anima (aunque, por si acaso, empiezo a dar vueltas a mis neuronas)

----------


## eidanyoson

Un hombre a plena luz del día, camina paseando (a pie) desde la Puerta del Sol, hasta el Palacio de Oriente, tranquilamente.

Sin embargo, a pesar de estar todas las calles repletas de gente, nadie lo ve.

¿Cómo es posible?

Es que no se animaba nadie...

----------


## Pulgas

¿Había un eclipse de sol y todos estaban mirando el cielo?

----------


## eidanyoson

No. Había un sol radiante.

----------


## Pulgas

Porque en Madrid nadie hace ni puñetero caso a los que están a su lado  :Smile1: .

Edito: En realidad ese hombre era un pocero y camina por la red subterránea de alcantarillas.

----------


## eidanyoson

Mu bien, era pocero...

Ale, te toca. En realidad lo puse para que nos deleitases con tus problemas a lo Poirot (que molan un " ·$"&%)"

----------


## Pulgas

Cuarta aventura, en este caso un poco más complicada si no se conoce… Si no se conoce la respuesta. 

*McPulgas y el conflicto Palestino-Israelí*
El dos veces campeón del mundo, *Maglocuras* fue invitado por una ONG para actuar en Jerusalén dentro de las negociaciones árabe-israelís. Su misión, como embajador de la paz, era ofrecer un momento de distensión en una cumbre que se preveía tensa y complicada.
Las estrictas medidas de seguridad dictadas por el Mosad obligaron al mago a perimitir que la totalidad del material que utilizaría en la gala, así como el vestuario, fuesen revisados unas horas antes por los servicios de inteligencia. Había que reducir al máximo el riesgo de un posible atentado. Al mago y a sus animales se les hizo pasar por un escáner, lo que resultó más lento de lo que hubiera deseado.

Al entrar en el camerino notó que estaba reluciente. Aún conservaba cierto olor a desinfectante de limpieza. Y lo agradeció: aveces le tocaba cambiarse en cada sitio…
La alegría inicial le duró poco: se disgustó sobremanera al ver que parte del material, tras la revisión, estaba descolocado y mal doblado, con lo que se entretuvo en disponerlo de manera pertinente. “El material de un mago nunca se toca”, era una de sus máximas.
Las palomas estaban agitadas, nerviosas. Y tenían hambre.
También encontró, en una mesa, junto a la puerta del armario de limpieza, una barra de carmín de labios que escondió temeroso de que ocultase una microcámara colocada por los servicios secretos. Normalmente nunca mantenía una actitud tan paranoica, pero tanta seguridad le había desquiciado.
Finalmente, en un rincón, halló uno de sus tarjetones de promoción, cuya cara había sido tachada con el carmín. Lo tiró a la papelera sin dejar que afectara a su ánimo.

La gala comenzó sin incidentes: triunfó con la rápida aparición de palomas; los aros chinos fueron un éxito; el número de manipulación de cartas encandiló.
Se dispuso a ejecutar un juego simbólico y alusivo a la ocasión. Se trataba de su versión de los Pañuelos de Siglo XX, en el que haría desaparecer dos sedas con las banderas palestina e israelí, que deberían reaparecer, a continuación, llevando anudadas, en medio, un pañuelo blanco, símbolo de la paz. Todo iba bien, pero al mostrar al público la cuerda de pañuelos, comprobó con estupor cómo la bandera blanca, que él mismo había cargado en su cuerpo, aparecía ahora con una inscripción en rojo en la que se podía leer “Libertad para el pueblo palestino”.
El acto acabó ahí, entre los aplausos de los unos y la irritación de los otros. El mago fue arrestado, interrogado, conducido al aeropuerto de Tel Aviv y expulsado del país.
El conflicto diplomático entre España e Israel fue inevitable.

Cuando *Maglocuras* contó con pelos y detalles a *McPulgas* lo sucedido, el investigador no tardó nada en dar con la solución y con los responsables.
*¿A qué conclusión llegó McPulgas que logró lavar la honra del actuante?*

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

Jajaja!!
Muy bueno!

----------


## Pulgas

Hombre, que tampoco es tan difícil.
Vaya, ¿se marcha Ibán unos días y se muere el hilo? Vamos, vamos.
 :Sarcastic:  :Sarcastic:  :Wink2:  :Wink2: sarcastic: :Sarcastic:

----------


## Ming

Dame unos días!!!
Que estoy muy liadda y no me he podído ni leer el caso!

----------


## Magnano

que la mujer del mago es palestina?

----------


## Pulgas

No, no, no va por ahí. Hay que descubrir qué pasó, cómo pudo aparecer esa inscripción.

----------


## Magnano

la cosa vuelve a estar con las palomas agitadas... no habra un zoofilico que destroza a las palomas en tus historias? xD
- veamos a ver, quien se encarga de dar de comer a las palomas?
- quien se encargó de la limpieza?
- hay algún especialista en el pick pocket de por medio?
- exigo saber la nacionalidad del mago (con exigencias, creo que la fama se me sube a la cabeza... :S)

----------


## Pulgas

¡Vale, vale, vamos por partes! ¡Qué carácter!  :Smile1: 
¿Hay zoofílicos en mis historias? Creo que no. No obstante le preguntaré a la letra Z del teclado.
¿Quién se encarga de dar de comer a las palomas? El mago, pero no pudo hacerlo a su hora porque estaba siendo registrado.
¿Quién se encargó de la limpieza? No lo vio, el estaba en una sala aparte.
¿La nacionalidad del mago? Español, claro. De lo contrario no habría un conflicto diplomático entre Israel y España.
Espero haber sabido cumplir las demandas del caballero. :-)

----------


## Magnano

- no del todo, me falta lo del mago pick pocket que es el que le ha cambiado la bandera sin que se de cuenta porque Maglocuras le ha robado la actuación
- sino pues es el ligue de una noche que el mago tubo hace mucho tiempo y esta chica se ha querido vengar porque este la trato muy mal

----------


## Pulgas

¡Aggg! Uggg! Perdón, ¡Qué fallo!
No. No hay ningún pick pocket.
Y ligues... No aparecen en el relato que le cuentan a McPulgas, así que no debe ser importante.
(Je, je)

----------


## Magnano

dices que le han removido todo el material y que se lo han examinado todo, de donde eran los policias que llevaron a cabo el cacheo/registro al mago? si no he leido mal le han examinado absolutamente todo el material, eso significa que tambien le han examinado los pañuelos, pero que el mismo se los ha cargado, que el se los haya cargado no implica que lo haya examinado
tambien conseguir en el cacheo estamparle la tarjeta con una plantilla escrita con el texto de manera que quede bien visible al pañuelo con carmin

----------


## Pulgas

Interesante deducción. Vas mejor, pero fíjate que dice:
"Todo iba bien, pero al mostrar al público la cuerda de pañuelos, comprobó con estupor cómo *la bandera blanca*, que él mismo había cargado en su cuerpo, aparecía ahora con una inscripción en rojo en la que se podía leer “Libertad para el pueblo palestino”.
Para colocar bien ese pañuelo, y más cuando dice antes que estaban descolocados y que tuvo que ordenarlos, debió verlo, luego la inscripción puede asegurar que no estaba (y posiblemente no estaba  :Smile1: )

----------


## Coloclom

por las prisas, y por la lógica, el mago compró los pañuelos en Palestina, donde es fácil conseguir ambos pañuelos.

Por las prisas, el mago no se fijó que en el reverso del Pañuelo de Palestina había una leyenda.

Él mismo se lo cargó sin darse cuenta, debido a que estaba demasiado preocupado por el pintalabios, el cacheo, y todo el follón montado.


Sé que no es la respuesta correcta, pero a mi me parece superválida!!! jejeje

----------


## Pulgas

Tampoco está mal.
Os daré una pista. McPulgas sólo pudo resolver este caso porque es aficionado a la magia. De no haberlo sido nunca lo habría conseguido.

----------


## Iban

Bueno, yo de juegos de pañuelos, ni puñetera idea, así que no voy a ser capaz de resolver completamente el enigma (a diferente de archilisto Mcpulgas, que tiene unos asquerosaente enciclopédicos conocimientos de magia :p).

Es evidente que el mensaje en el pañuelo lo ha puesto el propio servicio secreto israelí, y aí poder tener una excusa para romper las relaciones con Palestina, al tiempo que les echan la culpa a ellos (ehh... cualquier parecido con la realidad es... ¿coincidencia? juas).

Veamos ahora el porqué: durante el chequeo / registro / escaneo se entretienen en revisar los juegos y aparatos del mago para, por una parte descubrir sus mecanismos y, por otra parte buscar el mejor sitio donde poner el mensaje conflictivo. Una vez decidido que lo mejor es el pañuelo blanco, una atractiva agente del Mossad se disfraza de señora de la limpieza para poder entrar en el camerino y manipular los pañuelos. Las pintadas con el pintalabios en la cartulina del mago son pruebas de escritura, bien para afilar el pintalabios, bien para comprobar si escribía bien, o bien son marcas que han traspasado al escribir sobre el pañuelo, teniendo la cartulina por debajo.

Ahora bien, ¿cómo no lo vio antes el mago? Si supiese cómo se hace ese juego de pañuelos, podría invenarme algo, pero... yo hasta aquí llego. :(

----------


## Pulgas

Un razonamiento impecable en la primera parte.
Un ajuste curioso en la segunda (eso de la hermosa señora de la limpieza...
Un poco desencaminado en la tercera...

Veamos. No es un juego de magia con pañuelos, al menos no como tal. Vamos a dar otra pista concluyente: McPulgas es un fan indiscutible de Díaz Lafuente.

Por cierto, Ibán: no lo dudes, cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia (jua, jua).

----------


## Iban

jua.

Entonces a sabemos quié está detrás del complot, los judíos. pero no sabemos ni quién lo ha heco, ni cómo.

Seguiré pensando...

----------


## Pulgas

Bien, vas bien, 
 :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  
aunque... McPulgas sí sabe quién y cómo.
 :Na:  :Na:  :Na:

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

Veamos, vamos por partes.

Días Lafuente, lo he buscado por el google y no tengo ni idea de quién es... Lo siento... Bueno, sí he encontrado que es un mago que ha publicado "_Alquimia (La Magia Líquida) - Antonio Díaz Lafuente (Libro_)" por 20.99EUR 
Puede ser que los registradores han puesto una substáncia especial con la barra de carmín de los labios para que estas pintadas al pañuelo tarden un poco a reaccionar y al principio no se vea lo escrito y al ponerselo en la chaqueta, con el calor u otra cosa, la pintada podría salir a la luz y luego, al hacer el truco, como la substáncia ya no hace el efecto, pues se ha visto esta inscripción.

Voy bien?


Saludos!

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

Como que McPulgas le gusta Antonio Díaz Lafuente, el inspector se habrá leído muchos libros suyos y como este mago juega con la química, lo más probable es que haya sido así.

Saludos!

----------


## Magnano

con la quimica eee, hay una tinta que cuando la aplicas es invisible, pero que después de cierto tiempo se hace visible

----------


## Iban

¿Y el pintalabios? ¿Simple distracción?

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

No.
Esa substáncia química es añadida al pintalabios.

----------


## Pulgas

Mucho mejor, la verdad.
En realidad el que más se ha acercado es MagicEudaldeo.
Os explico: Sí hay una sustancia que resulta invisible (sólo si andas con prisa, si te fijas de cerca sí se nota) y que reacciona con el amoníaco (de ahí el olor a desinfectante). Como estamos en zona abierta, no seguiré dando explicaciones (quien tenga curiosidad, Alquimia, la magia química, de Díaz Lafuente).
El pintalabios, efectivamente, Ibán, es mera distracción (aunque alguien, sin duda contrario al proceso de paz, rayó con él la imagen de nuestro mago y luego lo abandonó).
Recapitulando: sólo el Mosad tuvo acceso al material del mago, luego sólo ellos pudieron hacer la pintada de la discordia. Como nuestro amigo tenía prisa por colocar todo su material, no se percató del detalle de la escritura, que reaccionó con el desinfectante apareciendo después de que lo hubiese cargado en el cuerpo.
McPulgas, al tener la sospecha de que todo había sido así, pudo demostrar que el mago era inocente. Claro, que nunca se supo quién ni por orden de quién se boicoteó la actuación. En cualquier caso la honra estaba salvada.

Muy bien. *MagicEudaldeu, te toca poner una nueva adivinanza*, o un acertijo, o un pasatiempos... En fin, algo cutre para pensar. (si no te apetece puedes pasar turno).
Al resto, gracias por participar (je, je). Tal vez en la siguiente ocasión tengáis más suerte (ja, ja).

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

Un honor poder ser el siguiente en poner una adivinanza!

Es la primera vez que miro un acertijo de este foro y creo que se me da un poco bien...
jajaja


Ahora pensaré un momento y os lo daré!

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

Vamos con el siguiente acertijo o adivinanza. [Creada por *mi*]



El señor espanto se fue de visita a la mansión de su amigo multimillonario José Panzas. Era una casa asquerosamente grande. Tenía por lo mínimo 50 habitaciones, veinte lavabos, diez cocinas... 

Al ser de noche, el señor espanto se dirigió a la casa con una linterna. Después de subir la escalera para dirigirse a la puerta, un mayordomo le abrió y le acompañó a una sala de "espera". Era todo muy oscuro, una o dos luces cada diez o doce metros de baja intensidad, la intensidad justa como para que se pudiera ver todo lo cerca. Había muchos retratos de la familia de José. Y otros dibujos de muertos, asesinatos o guerras. En estos dibujos había mucha sangre. El señor espanto giró la cabeza ya que el mayordomo le dijo por acercarse al sofá y relajarse. Le pidió si quería algo para comer o beber mientras se esperaba. Él dijo que quería un té verde con hielo.

Unos minutos más tarde, Panzas y sus tres hijos se acercaron a la sala junto con su mujer Anaya. Uno de sus tres hijos llevaba una pistola en el bolsillo derecho (Manel), el otro, parecía el más grande, de unos 25 años, un cuchillo de unos veinte centímetros (Isaac) y el último una cuerda gruesa  (Mosue). Anaya vestía muy elegante con muchas joyas y brazaletes, todos de oro macizo. ¡¡Un solo brazalete ya debía valer millones y millones de euros!!

Hablaron durante mucho tiempo hasta que el señor espanto tuvo que ir al lavabo. Mientras se estaba lavando las manos después de hacer sus necesidades, de pronto se apagaron todas las luces y un minuto más tarde se sintió un disparo potente y un grito o exclamación de dolor seguido de unas palabras graves  “¡Qué haces!” y otra onomatopeya de dolor “ohh…”.

Diez segundos más tarde, se volvieron a encender las luces. El señor espanto se dirigió a la sala en que estaban todos reunidos y se encontró a José Panzas al suelo muerto con una profunda marca en el pecho. Era la marca de una bala. También estaba en el suelo Manel, muerto con mucha sangre alrededor del cuello (señales de cuerda). 

La policía no tardó en venir al lugar del crimen. La casa tenía una alarma activada por emergencias y eso puso muy fáciles las cosas. Entraron siete policías con pistolas y otros dos haciendo fotos del lugar de los hechos. Seguido entró el honorífico y majestuoso inspector Eudaldeu (el mejor de todos, el más listo, el más… EL MEJOR [xDD]). El señor espanto le explicó todo al inspector Eudaldeu  y él pensó durante un rato. Este asunto es demasiado fácil como para que lo resuelva él,  y así ha decidido que lo resolvieran todos los magos de magiapotagia , a ver si son tan extraordinarios y mágicos como para resolver este enigma/acertijo.


El caso aún está por resolver.
Necesitamos *TU* ayuda.



Suerte con el caso.

Atentamente,
Magic Eudaldeu

----------


## Coloclom

Quieres que construyamos una historia? o hemos de acertar la que tú has pensado?  :Wink1:

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

Quiero que me digáis quien ha sido el asesino de José Panzas y el de su hijo Manel.

----------


## Pulgas

La duda que nos surge (asl menos a mí) al leer tu escrito es si hay claves o indicios en el texto que nos lleven a saber quién es el asesino, o si, como decía coloclom, tenemso que adivinar el final que tú has pensado sin que haya pistas claras para resolverlo.

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

Bueno, es mi primer acertijo y... lo he hecho un poquito deprisa...
Hay alguna pista que certifica qué ha pasado y a partir de esta pista, con el poder de la deducción te lo puedes imaginar más o menos siguiendo los hechos.

Saludos!

si no lo sabéis, intentaré decir alguna pista...

Saludos!

----------


## Pulgas

Reconozco que estoy despistadísimo, así que voy a hacer algunos comentarios y luego especularé. Es lo único que se me ocurre.  :Smile1: 

Comentario namber guan: ¡Qué pedazo de sala de "espera" en la que hay una lámpara cada diez o doce metros. Suponiendo que hubiese tres lámparas mediría (como mínimo) 20 metros de lado ¡Casi tanto como mi casa entera!
Comentario namber chú: estos ricos son cada vez más tacaños ¡Lo que se ahorran en luz! No sólo no ponen lámparas en la sala de "espera", sino que para entrar en la casa no hay farolas y los invitados tienen que acudir con linternas.
Comentario nambwer frí: cuando a uno le estrangulan, ahorcan, etc no hay manchas de sangre en el cuello, así que, o usaron salsa de tomate, o no murió por culpa de la cuerda. ¡Ya lo tengo!

Vamos a especular un rato.
Mouse, el de la cuerda gruesa, quiso hacer el juego de magia de "cuerda a través del cuello", sin tener en cuenta que con una moroma sale fatal. Al apretar, se le enganchó y se estaba asfixiando justo cuando se apagó la luz. Con ella apagada, Mouse siguió  quejándose, empezó a toser y a amoratarse (aunque esto no se vio, porque estaban a oscuras). Isaac, el grandote, se preocupó. Sacó el cuchillo para cortar la cuerda (en realidad llevaba un cuchillo porque es el cocinero oficial de la familia y estaba picando cebollas en la cocina cuando apareció la visita -así se ahorran el concinero-).
En ese momento Manel, el de la pistola, encendió un cigarrillo. A la luz del mechero vio cómo Isaac se dirigía a Mouse cuchillo en mano, y pensó que quería asesinarle. Sacó la pistola, pero, viendo su error, la retiró hacia la derecha girando el brazo. En ese momento Panzas se chocó con la mano, se disparó la pistola y murió el pobre hombre. Isaac, con el sobresalto del disparo, rebanó el cuello a Mouse (de ahí la sangre).

Conclusiones:
1.- El inspector Eudaldeu será el mejor, pero es un vago redomado (¡Que le retiren el sueldo y me lo den a mí)
2.- No hubo crimen, sino una cadena de desastrosas casualidades.
3.- Anaya, la viuda, donó uno de sus brazaletes al comedor de las Hermanitas de los Pobres (no hay indicios de ello, pero me parecía taaannn romántico). Aunque aquí tengo mis dudas viendo lo tacaños que son con el recibo de lluz.

¿He acertado en algo?  :Oops:

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

Yo intento poner toda mi fe en hacer estos acertijos. He ponido mi alma para que pudiera ser un buen acertijo. Si no os gusta, pues lo borro y punto.

----------


## Coloclom

Nos gusta, sobre todo si has puestado tu alma  :Wink1: 

Pero tienes que darnos alguna pista más, que nos lo has puesto muy dificil.

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

Pulgas lo ha dicho.
Ha deducido una cosa perfectamente.

----------


## Pulgas

No es que no nos guste. Léete el hilo entero y verás el tono de las contestaciones en esta sección.
Ahora, venga ayúdanos y dinos algo más. No puedes decir sólo que "Pulgas ha deducido una cosa perfectamente", porque Pulgas ha dicho un montón de cosas, unas con sentido y otras tonterías de remate. Al menos dinos cuál ha sido el acierto.

Y no te mosquees, que no pasa nada.  :Smile1:

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

> Reconozco que estoy despistadísimo, así que voy a hacer algunos comentarios y luego especularé. Es lo único que se me ocurre. 
> 
> 
> Comentario nambwer frí: cuando a uno le estrangulan, ahorcan, etc no hay manchas de sangre en el cuello, así que, o usaron salsa de tomate, o no murió por culpa de la cuerda. ¡Ya lo tengo!


Vamos a la pista.
El comentario nambwer frí. Leedlo y... quizás con imaginación puede que lo sepáis.

----------


## Ming

:S todo ha sido una farsa? o estan muertos de verdad?

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

Muertos de verdad.
 :Wink1:

----------


## Fran Gomez

Digo yo que alguien que no estaba en la sala tuvo que apagar todas las luces y ese alguien esta implicado. ¿El mayordomo? ¡Siempre es el mayordomo! O quiza simplemente fue un bajon de tension y el/los homicida(s) aprovecharon la ocasion..

Mmmhh..
..hmmmh..
.. mmm
 :O10: 

¡Una pista, por favor!

----------


## Coloclom

creo recordar que habíais acordado dar plazos de 3 días para los acertijos. En vista de que este es demasiado difícil, tal vez sea ya el momento oportuno de que el autor lo resuelva y pongo uno nuevo, preferiblemente, más fácil.

Lo peor de todo es que Pulgas ahora se picará y cuando sea su turno también quedrá poner uno dificil...

Pero señores, que los que estamos aquí vamos para magos, no para detectives!!! jeje

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

> Digo yo que alguien que no estaba en la sala tuvo que apagar todas las luces y ese alguien esta implicado. ¿El mayordomo? ¡Siempre es el mayordomo! O quiza simplemente fue un bajon de tension y el/los homicida(s) aprovecharon la ocasion..
> 
> Mmmhh..
> ..hmmmh..
> .. mmm
> 
> 
> ¡Una pista, por favor!


Gran Fran Gomez,
la respuesta es un poco tonta pero... es así. Siempre es el mayordomo y claro, sería demasiado fácil decir que ha sido él así que podríamos decir que ha sido un bajon de tension/luz y el/los homicida(s) se ha(n) aprovechado.

 :Cool1:

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

> creo recordar que habíais acordado dar plazos de 3 días para los acertijos. En vista de que este es demasiado difícil, tal vez sea ya el momento oportuno de que el autor lo resuelva y pongo uno nuevo, preferiblemente, más fácil.
> 
> Lo peor de todo es que Pulgas ahora se picará y cuando sea su turno también quedrá poner uno dificil...
> 
> Pero señores, que los que estamos aquí vamos para magos, no para detectives!!! jeje


oK.
Perdoname Coloclom pero no lo sabía.

Veamos, la solución es un poco liada al principio pero se puede deducir. 
Como muy bien dijo pulgas:



> cuando a uno le estrangulan, ahorcan, etc no hay manchas de sangre en el cuello, así que, o usaron salsa de tomate, o no murió por culpa de la cuerda. ¡Ya lo tengo!


Veamos, gracias al despisto de la central eléctrica... jeje
Bajaron los plomos y Isaac aprovechó para coger o degollar por el cuello a su hermano Manel de tal manera que su pistola la pudiera coger cualquiera. Pues Isaac mismo cogió la pistola y como aún recordaba la posición de su padre le disparó. Por despistar, él mismo dijo "Qué haces" y se puede saber que es él porqué és el más grande y, "lógicamente" tiene que ser el que tiene la voz mas grave.
El otro hermano, Mouse, al oír el disparo y el qué haces descartó la posibilidad de que el asesino fuese Isaac, se dirigió a Manel y lo estranguló hasta tal punto de que él mismo se pensara de que lo ha matado. 


Fin...


Perdonadme.
Cuesta muchísimo crear un enigma así de largo y complicado y la verdad es que me he pasado un poco. Pero a ver si con esto, se sube el nivel, que, por cierto, el enigma que yo acerté de Pulgas, era muy facilito eh?? jejeje

Dejo el próximo acertijo al primero que escriba.

----------


## Pulgas

Como nadie se anima a colgar uno, aquí dejo el último capítulo de la saga McPulgas (al menos por ahora, que el detective también tiene derecho a cogerse unas vacaciones).
Voy a dar gusto a los amantes de las 52, que parece que con eso de la magia de escena algunos se quedan fuera de juego (je, je).
_La presente historia está inspirada en un escrito del maestro Palmero en el que hablaba de tahúres y tahurismo. A él se lo dedico, pues de él (aun sin conocerle en persona) he aprendido buena parte de lo poco que sé._
Veamos, pues.

*McPulgas y las trampas en la mesa de juego.*
Durante muchos años *McPulgas* y *Manvoyd* fueron eternos enemigos: el primero siempre del lado de la ley; el segundo jugando a romperla, y acariciando sus peligros.
Nacía una madrugada lluviosa. Cinco hombres en la mesa de juego. Las apuestas descuartizando lo habitual en el local. McPulgas, el detective, estaba de suerte para alivio de sus acreedores; a Manvoyd le esquivaba la fortuna tanto como le huían las mujeres.
Una nueva mano. McPulgas corta la baraja. El güisqui de garrafón araña sus gaznates. Manvoyd reparte. Los unos, desalentados, arrojan las cartas, los otros marcan un rictus que bloquea emociones e impide que se muestren sentimientos. El calor de la sala abrasa las sienes. McPulgas abre un abanico. Las gélidas cartas le muestran un as, dos ases… ¡Póquer de ases! Lo esperaba.
Los euros se cuentan por miles sobre el tapete. La apuesta se cierra. McPulgas acaricia con la diestra las jambas de su revólver, mientras tiende con la siniestra la magistral jugada, al tiempo que anuncia, depositando el arma sobre la mesa…
“Enséñanos tu Real, maldito tramposo”.
Y el tiempo se acelera.
La dialéctica del miedo en forma de arma que encañona a los unos y a los otros impidió que Manvoyd perdiera nudillos, falanges y falangetas esa noche a manos del resto de los jugadores iracundos.
Un tiempo después, Manvoyd abandonó las mesas y las sustituyó por veladores de magia. Desde entonces se siguen la pista, como quien se observa de soslayo, aunque no han vuelto a cruzarse sus caminos.

Y yo os pregunto: *¿Cómo pudo McPulgas, con los datos que he trascrito, adivinar que Manvoyd no jugaba limpio?*

----------


## Ravenous

En su poker, había dos ases repetidos?
La escalera Real es la única jugada alta que solo requiere un as, y meter más de uno extra en juego sería aumentar las posibilidades de que le tocara más de uno a la misma persona.

(qué tontería, Springsteen debe haberme freído el cerebro, porque no se me ocurre nada más)

----------


## Pulgas

Pues no. No había ninguna carta repetida.
En el texto hay una sola incongruencia (creo). Sirve de pistas y de clave para resolver el enigma.

¡Qué envidia Springsteen!

----------


## Fran Gomez

Lucubremos..




> El calor de la sala abrasa las sienes.
> ....
> Las gélidas cartas le muestran..


Este curioso dato nos dice que los ases que le tocaron a nuestro detective favorito McPulgas estaban, a diferencia del resto del ambiente, muy frios. Es de suponer que si el ambiente es calido, la baraja como cualquier otro objeto tambien lo estara. ¿Que nos dice esto? No lo se muy bien.. 

Quiza que los ases que le tocaron a McPulgas no estuvieron expuestos a los manoseos de las mezclas y los cortes hasta ese momento, por lo tanto que fueron añadidos a posteriori. ¿Es suficiente esta pista para que McPulgas supiese a ciencia cierta que Manvoyd hizo trampa? Tampoco lo se.. 

Imaginemonos que si, que el detective haya sacado esa conclusion tras ese dato, ¿Como sabe, entonces, que Manvoyd tiene una Real? 

Con esto si que me has matado.. De hecho aqui encontramos otra contradiccion. ¿Como puede tener Manvoyd una Real si McPulgas tiene ya los 4 ases y no hay ninguna carta repetida?

I dont know hooow.  :07:

----------


## Pulgas

Una felicitación, una disculpa y una éxplicación.

*Felicitación a Fran Gómez, porque, aunque no completo, ha resuelto el enigma*
*Disculpa: no sé porqué puso lo de lña Real, cuando quería poner Escalera de Color (y eso que lo revisé un par de veces). Lo siento porque, efectivamente, despista ¡Y mucho! No era una real, era una escalera de color.*.
*Explicación* Le toca dar las cartas a Manvoyd. Al terminar de repartir, McPulgas nota que sus cartas están frías, más frías que en la mano anterior. Eso puede significar que le han dado cartas distintas (como muy bien apunta Fran) o que se ha cambiado la baraja entera. Si se ha hecho un cambio de baraja, Manvoyd debía tener una jugada mejor que la suya. Puesto que él tenía los cuatro ases, no cabía más que una Escalera de Color. Convencido del cambio de baraja, acusó a su oponente directamente. Sus sospechas fueron confirmadas.

*Un poco de teoría* La técnica del cambiazo en efecto existe en tahurismo. Lo que ocurre es que suelen ser mucho más cuidadosos y un detalle como el de utilizar una baraja a idéntica temperatura que la anterior no se le pasa por alto a un profesional de la estafa. Palmer, como decía antes, tiene algunos relatos (verídicos) sobre situaciones parecidas y ha explicado en ocasiones el proceder de los fulleros. No desvelará quí tales misterios, primero porque estamos en zona abierta, segundo porque no tengo el consentimiento del maestro, así que me limito a darle las gracias y a añadir...

...Fran, enhorabuena. Te toca seguir el juego.

----------


## Pulgas

Como parece que nadie se anima a escribir un nuevo acertijo y se nos está parando el juego, dejo uno, mitad de internet, mitad de mi cosecha (para que no podáis buscarlo navegando: soy malísimo).

Andrés es mentalista y muy aficionado a hacer juegos a sus amigos. Carlos, que está un poco harto de tanta historia, tiende una trampa a su amigo Andrés. Un día, cuando empieza a hacer una sesión, le muestra una bolsa opaca con gominolas. Eran unas moras de esas que pueden ser rojas o negras. Lo cierto es que Carlos metió *siete rojas* y le dijo a Andrés:
- Tengo siete moras en esta bolsa, *seis son rojas y una negra*. Ya que dices que nos puedes leer la mente, a ver si eres capaz de sacar la negra a la primera.
Y ante el estupor de Carlos, Andrés (que se temía el chanchullo) se salió con la suya y quedó como un campeón frente a todos los de la pandilla.
*¿Cómo lo hizo?*

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

Bien, no se me ocurre ninguna otra forma así que la dejo ir.

Si bien no parece, estas personas puede ser que hayan ido a una "chuceria" y comprado "chuches".
1r.-Si es así, Andrés al ver que se le planteaba un problema se cargó una bola en la chaqueta y en poner la mano en la bolsa la dejó ir y la cogió.
2n.- Todas eran negras. Le había engañado y luego, Carlos les contó a sus amigos que Andrés se creía ser muy bueno pero no lo era.

jejeje

Saludos!

----------


## magikko

Sospechando la trampa (por la actitud en que Carlos lo reta), Andrés mete la mano y saca una, sin enseñarla.

Saca todas las de la bolsa y muestra 5 rojas. Por lógica él tiene "la negra".

Carlos no dijo nada por que quedaría como un tramposo ante todos. 

Es así?

----------


## Pulgas

Sí señor, premiopara el caballero.
Bueno, Andrés, que es más cuco que nadie, se comió la que sacó, así no dejó ninguna pista. De todas maneras... ¡¡¡ACERTADO!!!
Te toca buscar uno.

----------


## magikko

Puf! yo?? :( no le puedo ceder el turno a alguien? :P soy muy malo para esto! pero a ver, intentaré hacer algo

----------


## magikko

Esta era una fiesta de ex graduados de la universidad. La idea había sido de María, quien al ver su viejo anuario decidió reunir a sus amigos de años atrás. 

La idea pudo no ser muy buena, entre algunos de ellos había ciertos roces que se habían acentuado por el tiempo. Por ejemplo, María cuenta que ella y Paco trabajaron mucho en cierto proyecto escolar, ambos eran los mejores estudiantes, Paco era un poco creido, ya que siempre los elogiaban con los grandes puestos que seguro ocuparian en el futuro. El proyecto era uno muy importante en la carrera de ingeniería, al final fue Carlos fue quien gana y desde entonces entre los dos había cierta rivalidad. Casar (el novio enamorado de Ana Maria durante la universidad) siempre dijo que Carlos había robado la idea de otro proyecto. 

Pero para que pensar en cosas malas, María llama a todos sus amigos. Ana (Amiga tambien de la universidad) la ayudaba a hacer los preparativos. Estaba muy emocionada por la fiesta... poco le hubiera gustado si hubiera anticipado el final.

Todos llegan a la casa, Maria reparte café a todos los invitados y platican sobre las cosas que habían hecho durante todo ese tiempo. Entre risas, sandwiches y caramelos que Paco trajo, Carlos y Paco no se hablaban, solo cruzaban alguna que otra palabra. Fue inevitable, hubieron algunos roces durante la cena. Para calmar las cosas Ana reparte el pastel que Mari compró por la mañana pero a Carlos decide no comer, desde la universidad nunca le habia gustado el pastel. En modo de reconciliación Paco le ofrece un cigarrillo a Carlos, quien  lo toma y sale a fumar al jardin y no molestar con el humo a los demás invitados.  

La platica continua, ya casi no quedan cosas para comer en la mesa y todos fuman, Laura cuenta sobre su nuevo proyecto de arquitectura, Juan sobre su despido de la empresa de diseño, maría sobre su vida de ama de casa, Armando sobre sus contratos millonarios, Cesar sobre los nuevos productos médicos y unos anestésicos de rápida eliminación que tenía en el auto. En fin, todos hablaban de su superación en la vida. 

Cesar se da cuenta de la ausencia de Carlos así que pregunta por él y todos se dan cuenta de que no estaba desde hace algún rato. Paco entra a la habitación con una paleta en la boca, dijo que estaba hablando con él para hacer las paces pero después no lo encontró. Ana Maria, esposa de Carlos, se asusta y empieza a alterarse, el ambiente se torna tenso y pesado, nadie sabia donde estaba. Todos pensaban que posiblemente se fue.

Cesar sale a buscarlo, calma a todos para que continúen con la fiesta. A los 30 minutos Cesar entra sucio y asustado, Carlos estaba muerto, dentro de una sanja. Cesa cuenta que al ir a revisar la temperatura de las vacunas que estaban en su auto, encontró a Carlos dentro de la excavación,  tenía la boca manchada con caramelo rojo, Cesar grita que seguro se ahogó con un caramelo y había caído dentro de la sanja.

Llaman a la policía. Al mes el culpable es detenido.


Quien fue?


(Es mi primeeeeeer acertijo, que difícil es hacer uno! :( no tengo la imaginación de ustedes pero bueno, ahí lo dejo, perdonen todos los errores :P )

----------


## magomurga

¿Paco? El llevó los caramelos, y lo odiaba por su fallo en la carrera...

----------


## magikko

Los caramelos estaban en la mesa. :P alguien más hubiera muerto si estos tuvieran algo.

----------


## magomurga

"Paco entra a la habitación con una paleta en la boca, dijo que estaba hablando con él para hacer las paces pero después no lo encontró."

¿Con una paleta? ¿Qué es una paleta?

----------


## magomurga

De todas formas es Cesar. Ana maría había sido su amor platónico y al final ella había acabado con Carlos. Cesar habla de sus nuevos anestésicos de rapida eliminación, que puede ser el arma. Es posible que lo durmiese y luego le introdujese por la garganta un caramelo hasta asfixiarlo. Además, asi, podía tender pistas acia Paco, que fue quien trajo los caramelos.

Por tanto tenemos:

-El Movil: Los celos de Ana María (actual esposa de Carlos) y una sospecha de robo de trabajo.

- Las pruevas: Los anastésicos de rápida eliminación como su nombre indica se eliminan rápido. Cesar dice que ha ido a mirar las vacunas de su coche, pero no las lleva, lleva anastésicos. Lo encuetra el, por lo que diréctamente es sospechoso.

- Incongruencias: No comprendo el por qué de que Carlos salga a fumar fuera, cuando ninguno de los otros lo hacen. Eso plantea un posible cómplice (que podría ser Paco al ofrecerle un cigarrillo y que fuese fuera a fumarlo, para no molestar.)

Me equivoco :Confused:

----------


## Ming

Ok, no lo he pensado pero...

1. Magomurga: Ana María no es la actual esposa de Carlos, ¿no? Porque Carlos esta muerto, ¿no?   :S   Será la viuda, ¡¿no?!

2. Magikko, no mientas; hiciste el segundo acetijo  :Wink1: 


Ok, ahora me lo leo y pienso  :302:

----------


## magikko

Causa de la muerte: Envenenado.

----------


## CleHle

e ahi la cuestión

----------


## Pulgas

Venga, vamos a retomar esto que no es bueno que pase al olvido así como así.
Os propongo un juego cooperatico y facilito (o no).

*"Los magos encadenados"*
No es una historia de escapismo, sino el juego de las palabras encadenadas aplicadas a grandes magos de todos los tiempo (vivos o muertos). Cuando lleguemos a una lista de 25 (por ejemplo) paramos y el que haya dicho ése formula otro juego.

Comienzo (los demás deberéis copiar y pegar la lista con vuestro añadido. Conste que al primero que escriba se lo he puesto muy fácil:

*Tony Slydini - Nicola - Lafallette - Ted Annemann - Mann Al - ...*

(Si alguien no conoce a alguno de los citados no tiene más que preguntar... o buscar en internet.)
¿Quién se anima? ¿Llegaremos a los 25 nombres encadenados?
*No hace falta que coloreéis, lo he hecho así por si alguien no conoce el juego.*

Recomendación: antes de escribir un nombre mirad si es viable para el siguiente, que si no estrangulamos el juego enseguida.

----------


## Magnano

Tony Slydini - Nicola - Lafallette - Ted Annemann - Mann Al - Al Baker - 

lo siento excelentísimo moderador, las prisas de la juventud...

----------


## Pulgas

Lo has escrito bien, pero no te has leído las normas del juego.
Copia y pega la lista, para que se vena todos, ¡hombre!
Y no se yo, no sé yo... ¿Un mago que empiece por Ker?
Ains, cómo viene esta juventud de alocada.

*Tony Slydini - Nicola - Lafallette - Ted Annemann - Mann Al - Al Baker -*

----------


## Magnano

edito el mensaje anterior

Tony Slydini - Nicola - Lafallette - Ted Annemann - Mann Al - Al Baker -

----------


## Pulgas

No, si lo que más me preocupa es que con lacantidad de magos que hay que empiezan por Al, tienes que buscar uno que acabe en Ker. ¡Va a ser complicadillo! ¿Eh? Me pongoa buscar, pero no sé, no sé.
(¡Ya podía haber dicho Aldo Colombini, o Alexander, o... cien más que empiezan por Al! Pero no, tuvo que decir Baker)
Ains, esta juventud

----------


## Ming

Pulgas... te repites! :P

Yo hubiese puesto Al Flosso  :Oops: 
Excelentísimo señor don súper moderador... ya que tiene poderes  :Wink1:  y si borra el mensaje de Dani :P

----------


## Magnano

aun estoy a tiempo de editar??

----------


## Pulgas

Yo creo que sí, porque si no matamos el juego.  :Smile1:

----------


## Magnano

Tony Slydini - Nicola - Lafallette - Ted Annemann - Mann Al - Aldo Colombini

----------


## chiripicajoso

ediito porque estoi pensando con ni.... jajaj

----------


## Pulgas

Hay uno muy fácil: mirad los Premios Fism de este año.

----------


## Ming

Sigue la lista así:
Tony Slydini - Nicola - Lafallette - Ted Annemann - Mann Al - Aldo Colombini - Ni

----------


## Ming

Tony Slydini - Nicola - Lafallette - Ted Annemann - Mann Al - Aldo Colombini - Nivala - La

(allí pone cosas que yo no he dicho  :117: )

----------


## Magnano

Tony Slydini - Nicola - Lafallette - Ted Annemann - Mann Al - Aldo Colombini - Nivala - Lance Burton - Ton

----------


## Pulgas

Tony Slydini - Nicola - Lafallette - Ted Annemann - Mann Al - Aldo Colombini - Nivala - Lance Burton - Tony Kardiro - Ro

(*Tony Kardiro* -1908-1994-, un excelente palomero, inventor de varios accesorios para la carga de tórtolas)

----------


## chiripicajoso

Tony Slydini - Nicola - Lafallette - Ted Annemann - Mann Al - Aldo Colombini - Nivala - Lance Burton - Tony Kardiro - Robert houdini - Ni

----------


## Ming

Tony Slydini - Nicola - Lafallette - Ted Annemann - Mann Al - Aldo Colombini - Nivala - Lance Burton - Tony Kardiro - Robert houdini - Nicolai (Friedrich)


Perdonar pero no era Robert Houdin?!  :117:

----------


## Pulgas

Correcto, Ming, es Robert-Houdin (no confundir con Harry Houdini), así que anulamos tu última respuesta y la secuencia es como sigue:

*Tony Slydini - Nicola - Lafallette - Ted Annemann - Mann Al - Aldo Colombini - Nivala - Lance Burton - Tony Kardiro - Robert-Houdin - Din*

----------


## Ming

Pulgas, tu solo piensas hacer de moderador? ¬¬
O piensas jugar? Porque...

PD. Borra este mensaje  :Wink1:

----------


## Pulgas

¡Pero si Tony Kardino lo he dicho yo!
¡Estas marujas cómo son!

Pues lo  tenemos claro: llevo toda la noche (bueno, sólo una parte) pensando magos o magas por "Din" y no doy con ninguno/a.
Chiri, creo que nos has matado, pero esperemos a ver si viene alguien inteligente, y no como yo, y arregla el entuerto.

----------


## ignoto

Siempre puedes cambiar Robert Houdin por Romaric Hoffman.
Así:
Romaric Hoffman - Manuel Cuesta - Tabary...

----------


## Pulgas

Creo que para poder continuar con el juego merece la pena hacer la *trampa*.
Nos queda así:

*Tony Slydini - Nicola - Lafallette - Ted Annemann - Mann Al - Aldo Colombini - Nivala - Lance Burton - Tony Kardiro - Romaric Hoffman - Manuel Cuesta - Tabary - Ry...*

----------


## ignoto

Ryan ¿Qué?

----------


## ignoto

Ryan the Conjurer - Rer...

----------


## chiripicajoso

puse houdini precisamente porque no encontraba con din y alomejor os la colaba y pasaba desapercibido (tambien deciros que hasta hace uno o dos meses para mi eran los dos houdini porque no los diferenciaba, hace poco supe que uno es frances y el otro hungaro  :117: )

veo que hablando de magos es imposible cambiar palabras sin que alguien se decuenta jejejeje
perdonen la trampa ejjeje

----------


## Ming

*Tony Slydini - Nicola - Lafallette - Ted Annemann - Mann Al - Aldo Colombini - Nivala - Lance Burton - Tony Kardiro - Romaric Hoffman - Manuel Cuesta - Tabary - Ryan the Conjurer -* Rer...

Pues yo me he cansado así que hago otra trampa y de Rer me quedo solo con Er :P


*Tony Slydini - Nicola - Lafallette - Ted Annemann - Mann Al - Aldo Colombini - Nivala - Lance Burton - Tony Kardiro - Romaric Hoffman - Manuel Cuesta - Tabary - Ryan the Conjurer -* Erdnase - Se...

----------


## Pulgas

*Tony Slydini - Nicola - Lafallette - Ted Annemann - Mann Al - Aldo Colombini - Nivala - Lance Burton - Tony Kardiro - Romaric Hoffman - Manuel Cuesta - Tabary - Ryan the Conjurer - Erdnase - Selim - Lim...*

El belga Selim fue 2º Premio de Manipulación en el FISM de Lausanne en 1984.
De todas maneras, ante tanta trampa, podíamos declarar la PRUEBA NO SUPERADA y que alguien ponga otra pregunta.
¿No os parece?

----------


## Ming

Crees que se podría hacer por años de nacimiento y de muerte?
La primera persona debería de coincidir con el de nacimiento y la siguiente con la de muerte.
Aunque si a alguien se le ocurre un acertijo... mejor, ¿no?


Pulgas, me puedo volver a comer la L?  :Oops:  Imro [Imro Fox]  :Smile1:

----------


## Coloclom

Claro Ming! cómetela toda  :Wink1:

----------


## Ming

> Claro Ming! cómetela toda


... viniendo de ti Coloclom... no se que pensar, eh... ¿Qué me la coma?... qué quieres que te... digo que me coma.
 :302:

----------

